# Der Witze-aber-keine-Blondinen-Witze-Thread



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Postet mal eure lieblings Witze und Sprüche! Und bitte keine Blondinen Witze oder sonstige weltweitbekannte..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Mann geht in den Dschungel und ist plötzlich umringt von Kannibalen. Da denkt er: "Oh Mann jetzt bin ich im Arsch! "Da meldet sich eine innere Stimme und sagt: "Nein, du bist noch nicht im Arsch, nimm einen Speer, lauf zum Häuptling und ramm ihm den Speer ins Herz!" Der Mann nimmt einen Speer rennt zum Häuptling und sticht im ins Herz. Da meldet sich die innere Stimme wieder und sagt: "Jetzt bist du im Arsch!"


Frage an Angela Merkel : "Hat Ihnen schon mal jemand gesagt, daß sie aussehen wie Claudia Schiffer?"
Merkel (erfreut) : "Nein..."
"Das dachte ich mir..."


----------



## Urengroll (19. August 2008)

Der Kanibalen Suppenkapser sagt:
"Nein meine Sippe esse ich nicht!"


Wissenschaftler haben festgestellt, das im Bier weibliche Hormone drin sind.
Ich kann das bestätigen, denn wenn ich zu viel Bier getrunken habe, kann ich keine Auto mehr fahren und labber nur noch scheiße.


Im Wald hört der edle Rittersmann ein Hilferuf.
Er sieht einen Troll, der eine Fee bedroht. Er hilft der Fee und hat nun 3 Wünsche frei.
Ritter: Also als 1. wünsche ich mir, das ich im ganzen Land berühmt bin.
Fee: Bling Bling Bling , dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl.
Ritter: Als 2. Wünsche ich mir Reichtum.
Fee: Bling Bling Bling , dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl.
Ritter: Als 3 Wünche ich mir so ein Gemächt wie mein Pferd.
Fee: Bling Bling Bling , dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl.
Ritter: Mist mein Pferd ist ja eine Stute -.-


----------



## Natsumee (19. August 2008)

Ein alter Mann kommt nach Hause. Seine Frau steht nackt auf der Treppe und schaut ihn erwartungsvoll an. 

Der Mann schaut hoch und fragt: "Was machst du denn da?"

Sagt die Frau: "Ich habe das Kleid der Liebe an!"

Sagt der Mann: "Du hättest es aber vorher noch einmal bügeln können!"


----------



## Xelyna (19. August 2008)

Keine Blondinenwitze? Find ich klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf der Party vermißt die Dame des Hauses plötzlich ihr Töchterchen. Sie findet die 15 jährige im Wintergarten auf dem Schoß eines jungen Mannes. "Sofort stehst du auf!" ruft sie entrüstet. "Nein", antwortet die Kleine trotzig, "ich war zuerst da, Mama!"


Conny kommt von ihrer ersten Party nach Hause. Fragt die Mutter: "Na, Kind, warst Du auch artig?" "Oh ja, Mami, wenn ich den Worten von Sven glauben darf, war ich sogar großartig!"

Partywitze sind was tolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Ein Mann hat sich im Wald verlaufen. Nach 4 Wochen ohne Essen und Bett findet er endlich ein kleines Haus im Wald. Er klopft an und ein kleiner, uralter Chinese öffnet ihm. Der Mann erklärt seine Notlage und der Chinese bietet ihm für die Nacht ein Bett an und bittet ihn, gemeinsam zu Abend zu essen.
Der Chinese stellt jedoch eine Bedingung an die Einladung: Seine kleine Enkelin wohnt bei ihm, und er möchte auf keinen Fall, dass irgendein Gast sie auch nur berührt.
Der Mann nahm die Einladung dankend an und ging auf die etwas wunderliche Bedingung ein. Da warnte ihn der alte Chinese nochmals, wenn er seine Enkelin auch nur berühren wurde, so müsste er einen schrecklichen, dreiteiligen chinesischen Horrortest überstehen. Der Mann willigte nochmals ein und freute sich auf das Essen und sein Bett.

Beim Abendessen verstand der Mann, was es mit der seltsamen Drohung auf sich hatte: Die kleine Enkelin des alten Chinesen war eine junge Dame und die hübscheste asiatische Perle, die er je gesehen hatte. Wahrend des Essens konnte er seinen Blick nicht von ihr abwenden, und auch Sie schien Gefallen an ihm zu haben, möglicherweise lebte sie schon Jahre allein mit ihrem Großvater im Wald.

Als sich nach dem Essen jeder in sein Zimmer zurückzog, passierte, was passieren musste: Der Mann hielt es nicht aus und ging in das Zimmer des Mädchens, als er glaubte, der Großvater schlief schon fest. Er dachte sich, auch wenn er es merken sollte, was ist schon ein Chinesentest gegen eine Nacht mit dieser Frau. Die Nacht war dann tatsächlich auch die schönste Nacht seines Lebens.

Als er am anderen Morgen in seinem Zimmer aufwachte, hatte er ein beklemmendes Gefühl auf der Brust. Er machte die Augen auf und sah, dass ein großer Stein auf seiner Brust lag, auf dem ein Zettel klebte mit der Aufschrift: "Erster chinesischer Horrortest: Felsbrocken auf Brust".
Der Mann dachte sich, der alte Chinese hat es dann wohl doch mitbekommen, aber das Steinchen ist wohl lächerlich. Er nahm den Felsbrocken und warf ihn aus dem Fenster.
In diesem Moment sah er, dass auf dem Felsbrocken noch ein zweiter Zettel klebte: "Zweiter chinesischer Horrortest: Felsbrocken mit Schnur an linkem Hoden gebunden."
Der Mann bemerkte die Schnur, aber er konnte den Felsbrocken nicht mehr fangen. Geistesgegenwärtig sprang er aus dem Fenster dem Stein hinterher, um das Schlimmste zu verhindern.
Nachdem er aus dem Fenster gesprungen und schon im freien Fall war, bemerkte er einen weiteren Zettel an der Hauswand mit der Aufschrift: "Dritter chinesischer Horrortest: rechter Hoden mit Schnur an Bettpfosten angebunden."


----------



## claet (19. August 2008)

ich vermute der thread is eh bald zu .. 

ich weiß nich warum, aber alle sammel threads die versprechen spaß zu machen sind bald zu .. 

die einzigen threads die ewig leben dürfen sind die bewertungsthreads .. aber naja .. bitte weiter so, solange es halt geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (19. August 2008)

Öhm ja da kenn ich so einen....

Also ein Flugzeug stürtz über dem Urwald ab, und nur ein Mann überlebt, welcher sich fest das Ziel gesetzt hat zur Zivilisation zurückzukehren. Also macht er sich auf und wandert immer in eine Richtung, in der Hoffnung eine Stadt zu finden. Doch dann wird er von Urwaldbewohnern gefangen genommen, sie ziehen ihn sofort zu ihrem Anführer, welcher ihn vor die Wahl stellt "Tod oder Bongo-Bongo!?" er weiß zwar nicht was "Bongo-Bongo" ist, aber sterben will er noch nicht, also entscheidet er sich für letzteres... Sie binden ihn an einen Baum und er wird solange von den Urwaldbwohnern vergewaltigt, das er aus seinem Hintern blutet, dann lassen sie ihn frei. Jetzt ist er wieder motiviert aus dem Urwald zu fliehen. Er klettert auf einen Hügel um nach einer Stadt ausschau zu halten und, garnicht soweit entfernt, endeckt er auch eine. Doch kurze Zeit später, wird er wieder von Urwaldbewohnern gefangen genommen und vor dieselbe Wahl gestellt. Er denkt sich "Ich habs fast geschafft... da muss ich jetzt leider nochmal durch..." und er muss wieder "Bongo-Bongo" über sich ergehen lassen. Doch das hat er jetzt auch geschafft und ist nur weniger Kilometer von der Stadt entfernt als er zum drittenmal von Urwaldbewohner gefangen genommen wird. Diesmal denkt er sich, als er erneut vor die Wahl gestellt wird, "Das mach ich nichtmehr durch, da sterbe ich lieber..." also sagt er "Tod!" worauf der Anfürher der Urwaldbewohner verkündet. "Tod.......durch Bongo-Bongo!!!"^^


----------



## picollo0071 (19. August 2008)

Ein Bär und ein Hase leben schon seit ewiger Zeit im selben Wald. Immer wieder Hänselt der Hase den Bären solange, bis dieser ihn voller Wut durch den gesamten Wald jagte. Eines Tage, erschien während dieser Jagd eine Fee und sagte: "Ihr zwei nervt mich schon seit geraumer Zeit. Ich erflle euch beiden jetzt 3 Wünsche, in der Hoffnung, dass ihr dann endlich getrennte Wege geht."
Da Fängt der Bär an: "Ich wünsche mir, dass im gesamten Wald nur noch weibliche Bären herumlaufen, mit ausnahme von mir"
Da schnippt die Fee und sagt:" erledigt"
Daraufhin wendet sie sich dem Hasen zu.
Dieser sagt: Ich wünsche mir einen Sturzhelm"
Da schnippt die Fee wieder, und der Hase hat einen Struzhelm in der Hand.
Da sagt der Bär wieder:"Ich wünsche mir, dass ich der einzig männliche Bär auf diesem Kontinent bin"
Die Fee schnippt wieder, und meint: "So soll es sein"
Da sagt wieder der Hase:" Ich hätte gern ein Motorrad"
Da schnippt die Fee, und neben dem Hasen steht ein wunderschönes Motorrad.
Da platzt der Bär heraus: "Ich will der einzig männliche Bär auf diesem Planeten sein"
Die Fee schnippt wieder, und er war der einzig männliche Bär auf der Erde.
Vergnügt ruft der Hase: "Ich wünsche mir dass der Bär Schwul wird", steigt auf sein Motorrad und rast davon





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Duni (19. August 2008)

kommt ein aachener in den himmel. 
im himmel hängen überall uhren, fragt der aachener was das mit den uhren auf 
sich hat. 
erklärt gott ihm, dass jedes mal wenn ein idiot geboren wird, die uhr einen strich 
weiter geht. 
bei aachen kommt alle drei tage ein weiterer strich dazu. 
fragt der aachener:,, wo ist denn die uhr von köln?'' 
antwortet gott:,,die benutzen wir in der küche als ventilator!!''


----------



## Urengroll (19. August 2008)

Ein junger Ausländer kommt ins Sozialamt,
geht zum Schalter und sagt zu den Beamten:
„Challo, isch wolle nix lebe mehr von die
Stütze von Staat, isch wolle gehe arbeite.“
Der Beamte des Sozialamtes strahlt den Mann
an: „Sie haben irrsinniges Glück. Wir haben
hier eine Offerte eines reichen Herrn, der
einen Chauffeur und Leibwächter für seine
nymphomanische Tochter sucht. Sie müssen mit
einem riesigen schwarzen Mercedes fahren und
ein bis zweimal täglich Verkehr mit dem
Mädchen haben. Ihnen werden Anzüge, Hemden,
Krawatten und Freizeitkleidung gestellt.
Weil
sie viele Überstunden leisten, werden Ihnen
sämtliche Mahlzeiten bezahlt. Da die junge
Dame oft verreist, werden sie diese auf
Ihren
Reisen begleiten müssen. Das Grundgehalt
liegt bei 100.000 Euro jährlich.“
Darauf der junge Ausländer zum Beamten:“Du
wolle mich verarsche???“
Antwortet der Beamte:“ WER HAT DENN DAMIT
ANGEFANGEN???“


----------------------------------------------------------------

Der Unterschied zwischen Mut, Coolness
und Vollcool:

Mut:
Mitten in der Nacht besoffen heim
kommen.
Deine Frau steht da und wartet mit einem
Besen in der Hand auf Dich und Du
fragst: "Machst Du immernoch sauber
oder
fliegst Du nochmal weg?"

Coolness:
Mitten in der Nacht besoffen heim
kommen.
Deine Frau liegt im Bett, Du siehst
aber, Sie
ist noch wach. Du nimmst
einen Stuhl und setzt Dich vor Ihr Bett.
Auf
die Frage: "Was machst Du
da?" antwortest Du:
"Wenn das Theater gleich los geht, will
ich
in der ersten Reihe sitzen!!"

Vollcool:
Mitten in der Nacht besoffen heim
kommen.
Du duftest nach Parfum und hast
Lippenstift
am Hemd. Du haust Deiner Frau
eine auf den Arsch und sagst: "Und Du
bist die Nächste...!"

---------------------------------------------------------------

Eine Frau will für Ihren Mann ein Haustier
kaufen. Sie geht in den Tierladen, aber sie
findet die Preise sehr hoch. Als sie den
Inhaber nach günstigen Tieren fragt, bietet
der Ihr einen Frosch für 25 Euro an.
Sie wundert sich warum auch dieses Tier so
teuer ist. Er erklärt ihr, dass es ein ganz
besonderer Frosch sei. Er könne blasen! Sie
überlegt nicht lange und kauft den Frosch,
mit dem Hintergedanken es selber nicht mehr
machen zu müssen.

Sie überreicht den Frosch ihrem Mann. Dieser
ist sehr skeptisch, aber gleich heute Abend
will er es ausprobieren.

Mitten in der Nacht wacht die Frau auf, da
sie in der Küche Töpfe und Pfannen klappern
hört. Als sie in die Küche geht, sieht sie
ihren Mann und den Frosch das Kochbuch
durchstöbern.

"Warum durchstöbert ihr zwei Kochbücher
um diese Uhrzeit?" fragt sie.

Ihr Mann schaut zu ihr auf und sagt:
"Sobald der Frosch kochen kann, fliegst
du raus.....


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

Gott und Petrus beschliessen nur noch ganz spezielle Todesfälle zu bearbeiten und die normal Fälle den Engelen zu überlassen. Nach einiger Zeit klopft es an der Türe.
"Herein"
Die Türe öffnet sich und ein Mann steht in der Tür.
"Wie bearbeiten nur ganz spezielle Todesfälle"
"Damit kann ich dienen," meint der Mann und beginnt mit seiner Geschichte.
"Ich hatte schon seit ein paar Wochen das Gefühl das mich meine Frau betrügt und bin heute etwas früher nach Hause gegangen. In die Wohnung reingestürmt und meine Frau lag nackt im bett aber kein Mann. Also habe ich die gesamt Wohnung durchsucht aber nichts gefunden und als ich dann auf den Balkon ging da hing doch echt ein Typ am Geländer. Ich natürlich sofort rein habe einen Hammer geholt und dem Typen ordentlich auf die Finger geklopft damit er runter fällt, weil wir wohen im 4 Stock. Leider sit der Typ in einem Buch geladnet und als ich sehe wie er sich wieder aufraffen will bin ich in die Wohnung gerant haben den Kuhlschrank angehoben und ihn runtergeworfen. Leider habe ich durch diese Anstregung einen herzinfakt bekommen und bin nun hier"
"Eine wirklich intresannte Geschichten, jawohl du darfst durch", spricht Gott.
Kurz Zeit später klpoft es wieder.
"Herein"
Die Türe öffnet sich und wieder steht ein Mann in der Tür.
"Wie bearbeiten nur ganz spezielle Todesfälle"
"Selbstverständlich", und auch dieser Mann beginnt mit seiner Geschichte.
"Ich war heute Nachmittag auf meinem Balkon und habe meinen täglichen Übungen gemacht als ich das Gleichgewicht verlor und von meinem Balkon fiel. Doch ich konnte mich beim Geländer des Balkons unter mir festhalten und dankte dir schon für dieses Wunder. Doch auf einaml sah ich einen Mann mit hochrotem Kopf über mir der schnell wieder verschwand und mit einem Hammer wieder kam und wie wild auf meinen Finger rumklopfte bis ich hinunterfiel. Meinem Schutzengel sei dank landete ich in einem Busch und überlebte. Als ich mich gerade aufraffen wollte hörte ich ein geräusch über mir und als ich nach oben blickte sah ich nur noch einen Kühlschrank der auf mich zu flog und so landete ich hier."
Mit einem etwas verdutzen Gesicht sagt Gott: " auch du darfst durch."
Kaum wer der manr aus klopfte es schon wieder.
"Herein"
Und wieder stand ein mann in der Türe.
"Wie bearbeiten nur ganz spezielle Todesfälle"
"Das trifft sich gut, sie glauben nicht was mir heute passiert ist. Als ich gerade eine schöne Nummer mit einer vereinsamten Hausfrau schob hörten wir auf einmal den Ehemann nach Hause kommen und ich versteckte mich im Kühlschrank als..."
"Ja ja schon gut du darfst durch"


----------



## Illuminatos (19. August 2008)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Frau, die ihre Tage hat und einem Terroristen?

Der Terrorist lässt mit sich verhandeln!


Sehr Geschmacklos, aber als ich den hörte musst ich lachen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2008)

hm ist der aus american dad? weil ich hab den schonma  gehört, weiss aber net mehr wo ^^


----------



## Nebelvater (19. August 2008)

Kenn nur 18+ Witze ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (19. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm ist der aus american dad? weil ich hab den schonma  gehört, weiss aber net mehr wo ^^



Ist aus Drawn Together: Die Folge in der Wollknäuel Sockenbart die Kinder des Planeten schwul werden lässt^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ist aus Drawn Together: Die Folge in der Wollknäuel Sockenbart die Kinder des Planeten schwul werden lässt^^



verdammt, jetzt fällts mir wieder ein, die folge, wo captain hero auch seinen "captain hero schutzschild" aktiviert? 
mal btt: 
kommt ein sohn zum vater: papa, ich hatte mein erstes mal.
vater: schön mein sohn, setz dich zu mir und erzähl wies war.
sohn: ne geht nicht, mein ar*** tut immer noch weh.


----------



## Illuminatos (19. August 2008)

Genau, der Schutzschild...Geniale Serie, kann mir sie leider nur noch online anschauen, mit DVBT hab ich leider kein MTV...

Der arme Vater  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Zwei Jäger gehen auf die Jagd und wandern durch den Wald. Plötzlich greift sich der eine an die Kehle und stürzt zu Boden. Der andere Jäger gerät in Panik und ruft den Notarzt an: &#8222;Ich glaube mein Freund ist tot, was jetzt?&#8220; Der Arzt sagt: &#8222;Beruhigen Sie sich! Zunächst einmal müssen Sie sichergehen, dass Ihr Freund wirklich tot ist.&#8220; Kurze Pause, dann ein Schuss. Dann kommt er wieder ans Telefon. &#8222;OK, erledigt, und was jetzt?&#8220;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. August 2008)

Eines Tages kommt der Sohn zum Vater.

"Hey Papa. Heut abend ist da so eine Party bei 'nem Kumpel, darf ich da hin?"
"Ok, aber nur, wenn du es nicht übertreibst. Versporchen?"
"Geht klar."

Gesagt getan.

Am nächsten Morgen wacht der Sohn mit Prellungen und blauen Flecken am ganzen Körper auf. Er geht zu seinem Vater.

"Papa? Was war den die Nacht noch los?
"Nunja, mein Sohn. Du hast uns um 2 Uhr aus dem Bett geklingelt. Naja. Du warst auch sturzbetrunken. Also lies ich das mal durch gehen.
Als ich dann die Tür öffnete und du mich als dreckiger Nazi beleidigt hast war ich zwar kurz davor, die eine reinzuhauen, um dich wieder zu Sinnen zu bringen. Aber ich konnte mich beherrschen. 
Als du dann zu deiner Mutter ins Schlafzimmer gelaufen bist und sie als dreckige H*** beschimpft hast war das hart an der Grenze.
Aber als du dann ins Wohnzimmer gelaufen bist, auf den Wohnzimmertisch gekackt hast, Salzstangen in deinen Haufen gesteckt hast und gesagt hast, der Igel würde ab jetzt hier wohnen, da, da war es eindeutig zu viel."


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Gespräch zwischen Clinton, Putin und Schröder: Putin: &#8220;Ich habe zwölf Leibwächter, einer möchte mich töten. Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher, welcher.&#8221; Clinton: &#8220;Tja, ich habe zwölf Praktikantinnen in meinem Büro. Eine hat Aids, aber welche?&#8221; Schröder: &#8220;Jungs, ich habe zwölf Minister - nur einer kann was. Bloß welcher?&#8221;


----------



## Alanium (19. August 2008)

Wieviele Altistinnen braucht man, um eine Glühbirne auszuwechseln? 
- 2, eine die die Birne rausdreht und eine die fragt: "Ist dir das nicht zu hoch?!"

Vier Männer steigen in einen Zug, ein Mann legt seinen Koffer auf die Gepäckablage. Auf einmal rieselt etwas aus diesem heraus. 
Der erste probiert die Flüssigkeit: "Mhm, das ist Whiskey!"
Probiert der zweite: "Das ist nicht Whiskey, das ist Wodka!"
Probiert der dritte: "Das ist nicht Whiskey oder Wodka, das ist Sherry!"
Sagt der Mann, dem der Koffer gehört: "Nix Whiskey, Wodka, Sherry! Pipi von Foxterrie!"


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (19. August 2008)

Im Wald geht das Gerücht um, der große Bär habe eine Todesliste erstellt. Jeder der draufsteht, ist früher oder später geliefert. Alle Tiere im Wald haben schreckliche Angst und verstecken sich irgendwo. Nur der prächtige Hirsch wagt sich zur Höhle des Bären...

"He, Bär! Sag mal, stimmt es, dass du eine Todesliste geschrieben hast?"

"Jaaa...das stimmt!" 

"Und...steh ich auch drauf?"

"Jaaa...du stehst auch drauf." 

Der Elch verschwindet so schnell er kann und versteckt sich. Am nächsten Tag finden die anderen Tiere seine zerfleischten Überreste auf einer Lichtung. Der ganze Wald ist in Angst und Schrecken versetzt. Nur der mutige Wolf traut sich zur Höhle des Bären...

"He, Bär! Sag mal, stimmt es, dass du eine Todesliste geschrieben hast?"

"Jaaa...das stimmt!" 

"Und...steh ich auch drauf?"

"Jaaa...du stehst auch drauf." 

Der Wolf ergreift die Flucht aber auch ihn finden die Tiere am nächsten Morgen zerstückelt am Waldrand. Die Waldbewohner sind in Panik. Nur der kleine Hase traut sich zur Höhle des Bären...

"He, Bär! Stimmt es, dass du eine Todesliste geschrieben hast?"

"Jaaa...das stimmt!" 

"Und...steh ich auch drauf?"

"Jaaa...du stehst auch drauf." 

"Kannst du mich vielleicht streichen?!" 

*"Aber klar! Kein Ding!"*


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

Das ist wohl die beste Anwaltsgeschichte des Jahres und wohl auch des Jahrzehnts!
Sie ist wahr und hat den ersten Platz im amerikanischen Wettbewerb der Strafverteidiger
(Criminal Lawyer Award Contest) gewonnen:
In Charlotte, NC, kaufte ein Rechtsanwalt eine Kiste mit sehr seltenen und sehr teuren
Zigarren und versicherte diese dann, unter anderem, gegen Feuerschaden.
Über die nächsten Monate rauchte er die Zigarren vollständig auf und forderte dann die
Versicherung auf (die erste Prämienzahlung war noch nicht einmal erbracht), den Schaden
zu ersetzen.
In seinem Anspruchsschreiben führte der Anwalt auf, dass die Zigarren durch eine Serie
kleiner Feuerschäden vernichtet worden seien. Die Versicherung weigerte sich zu bezahlen
mit der einleuchtenden Argumentation, dass er die Zigarren bestimmungsgemäß
ver(b)raucht habe.
Der Rechtsanwalt klagte... und gewann!
Das Gericht stimmte mit der Versicherung überein, dass der Anspruch unverschämt sei,
doch ergab sich aus der Versicherungspolice, dass die Zigarren gegen jede Art von Feuer
versichert seien und Haftungsausschlüsse nicht bestünden.
Folglich müsse die Versicherung bezahlen, was sie selbst vereinbart und unterschrieben
habe.
Statt ein langes und teueres Berufungsverfahren anzustrengen, akzeptierte die Versicherung
das Urteil und bezahlte 15.000 US-Dollar an den Rechtsanwalt, der seine Zigarren in den
zahlreichen "Feuerschäden" verloren hatte.
Jetzt kommt's!
Nachdem der Anwalt den Scheck der Versicherung eingelöst hatte, wurde er auf deren
Antrag in 24 Fällen von Brandstiftung verhaftet.
Unter Hinweis auf seine zivilrechtliche Klage und seine Angaben vor Gericht, wurde er wegen
vorsätzlicher Inbrandsetzung seines versicherten Eigentums zu 24 Monaten Freiheitsstrafe
(ohne Bewährung) und 24.000 US-Dollar Geldstrafe verurteilt.
Und jetzt soll noch einer sagen, dass die Amis keinen an der Klatsche haben


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

lol, davon hab ich schon mal irgend wo gelesen

Amis sind einfach krank.


----------



## Xelyna (20. August 2008)

In Ammiland kannst du auch den Macci verklagen, wenn du durch übermäßigen Burgerverzehr dick wirst ^-^


----------



## shadow24 (20. August 2008)

jo,das kommt davon:
Zum ewigen Ruhm der 81-jährigen Stella Liebeck, die sich bei McDonalds
einen Becher Kaffee über den Leib schüttete und anschließend 4,5
Millionen $ Schadenersatz erhielt, weil sie nicht auf die Tatsache
hingewiesen worden sei,dass der Kaffee heiß ist, wird nun jährlich der
STELLA-LIEBECK-PREIS an diejenigen verliehen, die im jeweils
vergangenen Jahr mit genialer Unverfrorenheit Schadenersatz
gerichtlich forderten und erhielten.

Den 5. Platz teilen sich drei Kandidaten:
a) Kathleen Robertson aus Austin/Texas wurden von einer Jury 780.000
$ Schadenersatz zugesprochen, weil sie sich in einem Möbelgeschäft den
Knöchel gebrochen hatte, nachdem sie über einen auf dem Boden
herumkriechenden Säugling gestolpert und gestürzt war. Die
Ladenbesitzer nahmen das Urteil gefasst aber ungläubig zur Kenntnis,
da der Säugling der Sohn der Klägerin war.

b) Der 19jährige Carl Truman aus Los Angeles erhielt 74.000 $
Schmerzensgeld und Ersatz der Heilbehandlungskosten, weil ein Nachbar
ihm mit seinem Honda Accord über die Hand gefahren war. Mr. Truman
hatte anscheinend den Nachbarn am Steuer des Wagens übersehen, als er
ihm die Radkappen zu stehlen versuchte.

c) Terence Dickson aus Bristol / Pennsylvania versuchte das Haus, das
er soeben beraubt hatte, durch die Garage zu verlassen. Es gelang ihm
jedoch nicht, die Garagentür zu öffnen. Ins Haus kam er ebenfalls
nicht mehr, da die Verbindungstür zur Garage in Schloss gefallen war.
Mr. Dickson musste 8 Tage in der Garage ausharren, denn die
Hausbesitzer waren im Urlaub. Er ernährte sich von einem Kasten
Pepsi-Cola und einer großen Tüte Hundefutter. Das Gericht sprach ihm
wegen der erlittenen seelischen Grausamkeit 500.000 $ Schmerzensgeld
zu, zahlbar von der Einbruchdiebstahl-Versicherung des auseigentümers.


4. Platz
Jerry Williams aus Little Rock/Arkansas erhielt 14.500 $

Schmerzensgeld und die Heilbehandlungskosten zugesprochen, weil ihn
der Beagle des Nachbarn in den Hintern gebissen hatte. Das
Schmerzensgeld erreichte den geforderten Betrag nicht ganz, weil die
Jury zu der Auffassung gelangte,Mr. Williams hätte nicht über den Zaun
klettern und mehrfach mit seiner Luftpistole auf den Hund schießen
sollen.

3. Platz
Ein Restaurant in Philadelphia musste an Ms Amber Carson aus
Lancaster/Pennsylvania ein Schmerzensgeld von 113.500 $ zahlen, weil
diese im Restaurant auf einer Getränkepfütze ausgerutscht war und sich
das Steißbein gebrochen hatte. Auf dem Fußboden befand sich das
Getränk, weil Ms. Carson es 30 Sekunden zuvor ihrem Freund ins Gesicht
geschüttethatte.

2. Platz
Kara Walton aus Clymont/Delaware stürzte aus dem Toilettenfenster
einer Diskothek und schlug sich zwei Vorderzähne aus. Sie erhielt die
Zahnbehandlungskosten und 12.000 $ Schmerzensgeld zugesprochen.
Gestürzt war sie bei dem Versuch, sich durch das Toilettenfenster in
die Diskothek zu mogeln und 3.50 $ Eintritt zu sparen.

Platz 1 (einstimmig !!)
Unangefochtener Sieger des Wettbewerbs um den Stella-Award ist: Mr.
Merv Grazinski aus Oklahoma City.Der Wohnwagenhersteller Winnebago
Motor Homes musste ihm nicht nur ein neues Wohnmobil stellen, sondern
auch 1.750.000 $ Schmerzensgeldbezahlen.
Auf dem Heimweg von einem Football-Spiel hat Mr. Grazinski die
Tempomatic seines Gefährts auf 110 km/h eingestellt und danach den
Fahrersitz verlassen, um sich im hinteren Teil des Wohnmoblis einen
Kaffee zu bereiten. Das Wohnmobil kam prompt von der Straße ab und
überschlug sich.Mr. Grazinski begründete seine Forderung mit der
Tatsache, dass in der Betriebsanleitung des Wohnmobils nicht darauf
hingewiesen worden sei,dass man auch bei eingeschalteter Tempomatic
den Fahrerplatz nicht verlassen dürfe. Der Hersteller hat - in
Erwartung weiterer Trottel - inzwischen die Bedienungsanleitung
geändert.


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Alle schon gehört und kaum zu glauben. Den letzten hatte sogar Mittermeier in seinem Program Paranoid wovon zufällig gestern der 1. Teil auf Pro7 lief. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (20. August 2008)

Der Hase hoppelt durch den Wald.
Nach kurzer Zeit sieht er den Wolf, wie er unter einem Baum sitzt und sich gerade einen Joint raucht.
Sagt der Hase: Ach Wolf, höhr auf Drogen zu nehmen, mach lieber mit mir ein bischen sport.
Der Wolf willigt ein und kommt mit.
Einige Zeit später treffen die beiden auf das Reh, das sich gerade einen Heroinspritze setzen will.
Sagt der Hase wieder: Ach mein lieber Reh, höhr auf Drogen zu nehmen, mach lieber mit mir ein bischen sport.
Das Reh willigt ein und kommt mit den beiden mit.
Später treffen sie auf den Bären der gerade eine Linie Kokain in die Nase zieht.
Sagt der Hase wieder: Ach Bär höhr auf Drogen zu nehmen und.....
In diesem moment hohlt der Bär mit seiner Pranke aus und schlägt den Hase so fest, dass dieser an einen Baum fliegt und dort bewusstlos liegen bleibt.
Der Wolf und das Reh frage was das soll?
Da sagt der Bär: Jeder mal wenn dieser scheiss Hase auf Extacy ist will er mit allen durch den Wald rennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wieviele *Blondinen* braucht man, um eine Glühbirne auszuwechseln?
> - 2, eine die die Birne rausdreht und eine die fragt: "Ist dir das nicht zu hoch?!"


Ich kenn das nur so xD


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

sind emowitze erlaubt?


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> sind emowitze erlaubt?


immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (20. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> immer her damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


muahahahah!

Was ist ein Emo in einer Flasche?
Wein

Was ist ein Emo in einer Schwimmwest immen in der Nordsee?
Eine Heulboje

Wie viele Emos braucht mal um eine Glübirne rauszudrehen?
3. Einer dreht die Birne raus, einer heult rum und der dritte schreibt n Gedicht darüber.

Wie viele Emos braucht mal um eine Glübrine reinzudrehen?
Keinen, die können auch im Dunkeln heulen.


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

wenn man 5 emos in einen raum stellt warum stirbt einer?

es gibt nur 4 ecken zum heulen ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (20. August 2008)

Was ist ne Emo-Pizza?
eine die sich selber shcneidet

Wie krigst nen Emo von einem Baum runter?
Schneid das Seil durch



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

warum werden emos immer um 23 uhr aus der disco geschmissen?
da beginnt die happy hour

was ist ein emo ohne aufgeschnittene arme?
jungfrau

was auch immer gut kommt sinn leprawitze auch wenn se pöse sinn

z.b.

was ist ein leprakranker in der badewanne? eine brausetablette

oder

was ist das motto jedes leprakranken? let's fetz


----------



## Illuminatos (20. August 2008)

Was essen Emos am liebsten?  Schnittlauch!

Was passiert wenn man 5 Emos in ein Zimmer sperrt? - Einer stirbt, weil er keine Ecke zum sitzen und weinen hat.

Finde die wenigsten davon lustig...lache lieber über dinge wie den STELLA-LIEBECK-PREIS


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2008)

was macht n leprakranker aufm fußballfeld?

Faulen^^


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Was amcht ein Leprakranker beim Fussball?  Ein bein stellen.

Was sagt ein Leprakranker zu einer Hure? Lass stecken ich komm morgen wieder.


----------



## Infernallord (20. August 2008)

was machen 2 leprakranke wenn sie sich treffen? sie schütteln sich die hände


----------



## Qonix (20. August 2008)

Als Jane Tarzan zum ersten Mal sah, war sie von ihm magisch angezogen. Während sie ihm Fragen über sein Leben stellte, fragte sie ihnauch, wie er Sex hatte.
"Tarzan Sex nicht kennt!", antwortete er.
Jane erklärte Tarzan was Sex sei, worauf Tarzan meint: "Ahh... Tarzan benutzen Loch in Baumstamm!"
Entsetzt sagte Jane zu ihm: "Tarzan, du hast es ja immer ganz falsch gemacht, ich werde dir zeigen müssen wie es geht!"
Also zog sie sich komplett aus und legte sich vor Tarzan hin. "Hier!", sagte sie, "Hier musst du Ihn reintun!"
Also zog auch Tarzan seine Fellbekleidung aus, schritt an Jane mit einer riesigen Erektion heran und gab ihr einen heftigen Tritt direkt zwischen ihre Beine. Vor Schmerz auf dem Boden rollend und nach Atem ringend lag sie auf dem Boden und nach einiger Zeit hatte sie genug Luft bekommen um zu schreien: "WARUM HAST DU DAS GEMACHT, TARZAN?"
"Erst gucken ob Eichhörnchen drin!"


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Achtung!Achtung!Böser Witz,soll aber nicht beleidigend werden!Nicht erstnehmen,wenn andere sich über kranke Lustig machen darf ich auch böse Witze machen!



Ein Araber möchte mit seiner Famillie zum Judentum koventieren,also geht er zu einem Rabbiner und fragt den:
"Was müssen wir machen um Jüdisch zu werden?"
Der Rabbi sagt:"Ihr müsst einfach durch ein Minenfeld laufen,wer das schafft wird Jude!"
Sie taten was der Rabbi sagteer Vater hoppste durch das Minenfeld und kam heil an der anderen Seite an.
Seine Ehefrau rannte mitten durch und kam heil an der anderen Seite an.Die Tochter krabbelte durch das Minenfeld und schaffte es auch.Der Erstgeborene Sohn versuchte auch sein Glück.Er lief vorsichtig durch das Feld.*BUUM*.....Die Mutter fing an zu weinen und die Tochter sagt zur Mutter:"Mutter,warum weinst du?War doch nur ein Araber..."


----------



## luXz (20. August 2008)

Welches Bier trinken Emos am liebsten?  -  Köstritzer


----------



## Alanium (20. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Achtung!Achtung!Böser Witz,soll aber nicht beleidigend werden!Nicht erstnehmen,wenn andere sich über kranke Lustig machen darf ich auch böse Witze machen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der is' aber fies.^^ Aber gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (20. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der is' aber fies.^^ Aber gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich weiss,ziemlich pöse ^^


----------



## QcK (20. August 2008)

Sitzen sich 2 im Zug gegenüber... Kotzt der eine dem anderen aufs Hemd...

Sagt der eine: SIE SCHWEIN!

Sagt der andere: Gucken sie sich doch mal an...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bioha7ard (20. August 2008)

kenn ich ähnlich.

pärchen sitzt sich beim essen gegenüber. ihr tropft was von der suppe auf die bluse.

sie: "mist, deine eltern kommen gleich und ich seh aus wie 'n schwein"

er: " .. und bekleckert haste dich auch."


----------



## Tan (20. August 2008)

ok... here we go...


Ein OS/2-Profi der IBM wird auf ein Windows-98-Seminar geschickt. Während der praktischen Einführung steuert Bill Gates auf ihn zu und fragt ihn, was ihm an Windows 98 besonders gefalle.

Antwort: "Dass Ihr damit arbeiten müsst."

---

Kommt ein Mann Samstag nachmittags in Hamburg am Hauptbahnhof an und will sich ein Taxi nehmen. Er geht zum Taxistand und fragt den Fahrer, wieviel eine Fahrt nach Wedel kostet. "50 Euro", sagt der Taxifahrer. Sagt der Mann, "ich hab aber nur 40 Euro, kannst du mich trotzdem nach Wedel fahren?" "Nee, sagt der Taxifahrer, die Fahrt nach Wedel kostet 50 Euro." "Na gut", sagt der Mann, "dann fahr mich eben so weit, wie die 40 Euro reichen".

Der Taxifahrer fährt los bis Rissen (für Ortsunkundige: kurz vor Wedel) und sagt, "Sorry, die 40 Euro sind jetzt alle, raus." Sagt der Mann, "Guck mal, es regnet und es sind doch nur noch ein paar Kilometer bis Wedel, kannst du nicht einfach ne Ausnahme machen?" - "Nee, raus!"

Eine Woche später, wieder Hamburger Hauptbahnhof. Wieder kommt der Mann an und braucht ein Taxi. Diesmal stehen acht Taxis am Taxistand und im letzten sitzt der Taxifahrer von letzter Woche. Der Mann geht zum 1. Taxi und fragt: "Was kostet die Fahrt nach Wedel?" "50 Euro." "Okay, hier hast du 100 Euro. 50 Euro, wenn du mich nach Wedel fährst und 50 Euro, wenn du mir einen bläst." Der Taxifahrer wird rot und brüllt "Mach bloß, dass du davon kommst, du Schwein." Der Mann geht zum zweiten Taxi, und fragt wieder das gleiche. "Was kostet die Fahrt nach Wedel?" "50 Euro." "Okay, hier hast du 100 Euro. 50 Euro, wenn du mich nach Wedel fährst und 50 Euro, wenn du mir einen bläst." Der Taxifahrer reagiert genau wie der erste.

So geht das die ganze Reihe durch, bis der Mann zum letzten Taxifahrer kommt (dem von letzter Woche). Wieder: "Was kostet die Fahrt nach Wedel?" "50 Euro, weißt du doch noch von letzter Woche." "Gut", sagt der Mann, "hier hast Du 100 Euro. 50 Euro, wenn du mich nach Wedel fährst, und 50 Euro, wenn du jetzt im Vorbeifahren allen Kollegen zuwinkst ..."

---

_Obacht, zweideutig_

Was ist höhere Mathematik?

Wenn man morgens aufwacht und die Wurzel aus einer Unbekannten zieht!

---

Ein überzeugter Atheist, der gerade gestorben ist, findet sich selbst auf einmal in einem dunklen Gang wieder. Er entdeckt ein Schild: "Zur Hölle". Er hat keine andere Wahl als den Gang zur Hölle zu folgen. Er trifft nach geraumer Zeit an eine Türe, die nicht verschlossen ist. Der Atheist betritt die Hölle und traute seinen Augen nicht. Heller Sonnenschein, angenehme Temperaturen, Palmen, Meeresstrand, alle 100 Meter eine Strandbar, fröhliche Menschen tummeln sich, kurzum paradiesische Verhältnisse.

Der gerade verstorbene Atheist geht am Strand entlang, bis er plötzlich eine Gestalt mit einem Pferdefuß und einem Schwanz in einem Strandkorb sitzen sieht. Er geht auf die Gestalt zu und fragte diese, ob er denn der Teufel sei. Dieser bejaht dies und begrüßt den Neuankömmling in der Hölle äußerst herzlich. Er schickt den Atheisten nach dem Geplauder an eine der Strandbars, um sich dort einen Drink zu besorgen.

Der Atheist holte sich einen Drink und schlendert am Strand entlang um die Hölle weiter zu erkunden. Zwischen den Dünen entdeckt er ein großes, tiefes Loch. Neugierig blickte er in die Tiefe und erschrickt sich fürchterlich. Er sieht am tiefen Grund von diesem Loch wimmernde, unbekleidete Menschen. Es lodert ein heißes Feuer und wilde Bestien schlagen auf die Körper der Menschen ein.

Sogleich rennt der Atheist verwirrt zum Teufel und fragte aufgelöst, was denn das für ein Loch sei? Der Teufel versteht die Frage nicht und so fragte der Atheist nochmals nach dem tiefen Loch mit dem Feuer, den Bestien und den Menschen dort hinten bei den Dünen. Ach, meint der Teufel, "Das ist für die Christen, die wollen das so ..."

--------------------

Das wars erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (20. August 2008)

Du weisst, dass Du zu viel vorm Computer sitzt, wenn...

... Du auf die Frage wann Dein Bus fährt mit der Frage antwortest:
"16 oder 32 Bit-Bus?"

... Du anfängst Dinge hexadezimal zu zählen, auf die Art:
"0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, A, B, C...."

... Du im 256 Farben Modus träumst.

... Deine Frau sagt: "Wenn Du nicht sofort die verdammte Maschine abstellst, verlasse ich Dich", und Du daraufhin fragst, wie die "else"-Bedingung lautet.

... Du beim einschlafen denkst: sleep (8*3600); /* sleep for 8 hours */

... Du beim lesen eines Buches den Scrollbalken für die nächste Seite suchst

... Du mit Deinem Telefon die IP-Nummer Deiner Freundin wählst.

... Du im Fahrstuhl per Doppelklick das Stockwerk auswählst

... Du Deine Netzwerkadresse im Kopf hast, aber Deine Postanschrift über D-Info suchen musst.

... Du verzweifelt nach dem Icon suchst, um per Doppelklick Dein Schlafzimmerfenster zu öffnen

... Du Dich über einen Verrechnungsfehler auf dem Kontoauszug bei Deiner Bank beschwerst und Dir dann einfällt, dass Dein Gehalt nicht oktal sondern dezimal ausgezahlt wird.

... Du auf dem WC nach Entsorgung Deiner Mahlzeit nach dem Resetknopf suchst.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (21. August 2008)

Geht ein Iraker über eine Brücke die über einen Fluss führt. Als er hinunter sieht, bemerkt er einen Mann, der Wasser aus dem Fluss trinken will. Der Iraker weiß, dass das Wasser dort vergiftet ist und will ihn warnen.

"He, du! Trink das nicht! Das Wasser aus diesem Fluss ist vergiftet!" 

Der Mann dreht den Kopf zum Iraker. Es ist ein amerikanischer Soldat. 

"Entschuldige, was hast du gesagt?" 

"Öh...Trink langsam, das Wasser ist sehr kalt!"


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2008)

was is das lieblingstier eines emos?

der auahahn


----------



## Pomela (4. September 2008)

Ein Ehepaar beschließt, dem kalten Winter für eine Woche zu
entfliehen und in die Südsee zu reisen.
Es ergibt sich aus beruflichen Gründen, dass die Ehefrau erst einen Tag später nachfliegen kann.
Der Ehemann fliegt wie geplant. In der Südsee angekommen, bezieht er sein Hotelzimmer, holt seinen Laptop heraus und schickt sogleich eine e-Mail an seine Gattin.
Dummerweise lässt er beim Eingeben der e-Mail-Adresse einen
Buchstaben aus und so landet die e-Mail bei einer Witwe, die soeben ihren Mann zu Grabe geleitet hat.
Diese blickt gerade in den Computer, um evtl. Beileidsbekundungen von Freunden und Bekannten zu lesen...
Als ihr Sohn das Zimmer betritt, liegt sie ohnmächtig am Boden. Sein Blick fällt auf den Bildschirm, wo zu lesen ist:

An: Meine zurückgebliebene Frau
Von: Deinem voraus gereisten Gatten
Betreff: Bin angekommen
Liebste, bin soeben gut angekommen. Habe mich hier bereits eingelebt und sehe, dass alles für Deine Ankunft morgen schon vorbereitet ist! Wünsche Dir eine gute Reise und erwarte Dich, in Liebe, Dein Mann.
P.S. Verdammt heiß hier unten!!!!

----------------

Eine Frau begleitet ihren Ehemann zum Arzt. Nach dem Check-Up ruft der Arzt die Ehefrau allein in sein Zimmer und sagt: "Ihr Ehemann ist in einer schrecklichen Verfassung, er leidet unter einer sehr schweren Krankheit, die mit Stress verbunden ist. Sie muessen meinen Anweisungen folgen, oder er wird sterben: Machen Sie ihm jeden Morgen ein nahrhaftes Fruhstueck. Zum Mittagessen geben Sie ihm ein gutes Essen, dass er mit zur Arbeit nehmen kann und am Abend kochen Sie ihm ein wirklich wohlschmeckendes Abendessen. Nerven Sie ihn nicht mit alltaeglichem und Kleinigkeiten, die seinen Stress noch verschlimmern konnten. Besprechen Sie keine Probleme mit ihm. Versuchen Sie ihn zu entspannen und massieren Sie ihn haeufig. Er soll vor allem viel Teamsport im Fernsehen ansehen und am wichtigsten, befriedigen Sie ihn komplett mehrmals die Woche sexuell. Wenn Sie das die naechsten zehn Monate tun, wird er wieder ganz gesund werden."
Auf dem Weg nach Hause fragt ihr Ehemann: "Was hat der Arzt dir gesagt?" 
"Du wirst sterben", antwortet die Frau.


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

Al Gore geht eines tages am strand spazieren und findet eine verschmutzte ol lampfe

er reibt dran um sie sich genauer anzuschauhen und es erscheint ein geist de rihm 1 wunsch erfuhlen will
da sagt Al Gore ich wünsche mier den welt frieden da sagt der geist das ist nicht moglich such dier etwas anderes aus

da sagt er nagut ich wünsche mier das windows vista fehlerfrei ist da antwortet der geist wie wahr der erste wünsch nochmal?


----------



## Lurock (4. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Al Gore geht eines tages am strand spazieren und findet eine verschmutzte ol lampfe
> er reibt dran um sie sich genauer anzuschauhen und es erscheint ein geist de rihm 1 wunsch erfuhlen will
> da sagt Al Gore ich wünsche mier den welt frieden da sagt der geist das ist nicht moglich such dier etwas anderes aus
> da sagt er nagut ich wünsche mier das windows vista fehlerfrei ist da antwortet der geist wie wahr der erste wünsch nochmal?


Schwach, ganz schwach...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ihr mit euren Vorurteilen! Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Vista...



Folgende Mathe-Aufgabe wurde beim Bund gestellt: "1980 kostete ein Sack Kartoffeln 25 Mark, 1990 kostete der Sack Kartoffeln 35 Mark."
Aufgabestellung für Wehrpflichtige: "Errechnen Sie den Unterschied in Prozent."
Aufgabestellung für Unteroffiziersanwärter: "Errechnen Sie den Unterschied in Mark."
Aufgabestellung für Offiziersanwärter: "Unterstreichen Sie Kartoffeln!"


----------



## chopi (4. September 2008)

Den kenn ich mit gymnasiasten/realschülern/hauptschülern^^


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2008)

nicht jeder muss sie mit einem witz identifizierne und jeder hat ne andere art von humor


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

Lehrerin: Auf einer Leitung sitzen drei Tauben Zwei werden abgeschossen - wie viele bleiben sitzen?" 
Fritzchen: "Keine, weil die dritte erschreckt davon fliegt." 
Lehrerin: "Die Aufgabe ist zwar rechnerisch falsch, aber deine Denkweise gefällt mir". 
Fritzchen: "Jetzt habe ich eine Aufgabe für Sie: Auf einer Parkbank sitzen drei alte Frauen und schlecken Eis. Die erste leckt daran, die zweite nimmt die Kugel in den Mund, die dritte steckt die ganze Waffel rein. Welche ist verheiratet ?" 
Lehrerin: "Die, die sich die Waffel ganz rein steckt." 
Fritzchen: "Nein, die mit dem Ehering, aber Ihre Denkweise gefällt mir."


----------



## Deathstyle (5. September 2008)

Drei Schiffbrüchige, ein Franzose, ein Holländer und ein Deutscher, schwimmen zu einer einsamen Insel, werden von Eingeborenen aus dem Wasser gefischt und zum Häuptling gebracht.
Der schaut sie an und sagt mit strenger Stimme: "Wenn ihr hierbleiben wollt, müßt ihr in den Wald gehen und jeder mit zwei Früchten zurückkommen..."
Ohne lange nachzudenken, stürmen die drei los.
Als erstes kommt der Franzose zurück, der eine Weintraube und eine Erdbeere in der Hand trägt. Er bringt sie dem Häuptling, welcher spricht: "Nun stecke dir beide Früchte in deinen Arsch, doch wenn du lachst, bist du des Todes!"
Der Franzose fängt mit der Weintraube an, muß aber ganz fürchterlich kichern. Mit einem fürchterlichen Schlag seines Holzzepters schlägt ihm der Häuptling daraufhin den Schädel ein. Kaum sind die sterblichen Überreste beiseite geräumt, trifft auch schon der Deutsche ein, nichtsahnend und stolz einen Apfel und eine Birne in der Hand tragend.
Und wieder spricht der Häuptling: "Stecke dir diese Früchte in deinen Arsch, doch wenn du lachst, bist du des Todes!"
Der Deutsche tut, wie ihm geheißen. Doch ganz plötzlich, als der Apfel schon tief in seinem Hintern steckt und hart an der Versenkung der Birne gearbeitet wird, bekommt er einen Lachanfall, daß ihm die Tränen in die Augen schießen. Wutentbrannt schlägt ihm der Häuptling den Schädel ab.
Vor dem Himmelstor trifft der Deutsche den Franzosen: "Was war los, mußtest du auch lachen?"
"Ja leider. Die Weintraube hat tierisch gekitzelt, und ich konnte mich nicht beherrschen. Und du, was war mit dir?"
"Der Apfel war kein Problem, aber dann sah ich den Holländer mit einer Melone und einer Ananas in der Hand."


----------



## LordofDemons (5. September 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Lehrerin: Auf einer Leitung sitzen drei Tauben Zwei werden abgeschossen - wie viele bleiben sitzen?"
> Fritzchen: "Keine, weil die dritte erschreckt davon fliegt."
> Lehrerin: "Die Aufgabe ist zwar rechnerisch falsch, aber deine Denkweise gefällt mir".
> Fritzchen: "Jetzt habe ich eine Aufgabe für Sie: Auf einer Parkbank sitzen drei alte Frauen und schlecken Eis. Die erste leckt daran, die zweite nimmt die Kugel in den Mund, die dritte steckt die ganze Waffel rein. Welche ist verheiratet ?"
> ...


hmm das is mein humor^^


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Die Lehrerin zum Ende der Schulstunde: "Wer morgen weiss wo die Babys herkommen darf früher gehen."
Zuhause fragt Paul seine Oma. Die weiss nicht was sie dem Kleinen erzählen soll und sagt einfach: "Babys kommen aus dem Apfelbaum!"
Am nächsten Morgen steckt sich Paul einen Apfel in die Hosentasche und geht zur Schule. Als die Lehrerin die Babyfrage stellt, fasst er in die Tasche und fragt: "Soll ich ihn rausholen?"
Die Lehrerin: "Nein bloß nicht! Aber du darfst gehen!"

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eine Omi vor einem Kinderwagen: "Süß, der
Kleine! So nett! Wie geleckt!" Die Mutter wird rot: "Naja, ein bißchen Bumsen
war auch dabei!"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ein kleiner Mann sitzt traurig in der Kneipe.....vor sich ein Bier..... Da kommt ein richtiger Kerl, haut dem Kleinen auf die Schulter und trinkt dessen Bier aus.
Der Kleine faengt an zu weinen.

Der Grosse: Nu hab dich nicht so, du memmiges Weichei! Flennen wegen einem Bier!

Der Kleine: Na dann pass mal auf: Heute frueh hat mich meine Frau verlassen, Konto abgeraeumt, Haus leer!
Danach habe ich meinen Job verloren! Ich wollte nicht mehr leben, legte mich aufs Gleis....Umleitung! Wollte mich aufhaengen....Strick gerissen! Wollte mich erschiessen.... Revolver klemmt!
Und nun kaufe ich vom letzten Geld mir ein Bier, kippe Gift rein und du saeufst es mir weg....!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<Schlumpf> Alter meine freundin hat mich gestern im burgerking ge0wned!  <K3\/in> Lol why?  <Schlumpf> Wir sind so rein und ich hab mirn burger geholt und sie hat en latte maciato bestellt, dann fragt die verkäuferin "wollen sie eine kleine oder eine große latte?" und meine frundin grinst mich an und meint "ach geben sie mir ne große die kleine hab ich so oft.."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 <0nf!re> ich glaub ich mach schluss meine freundin geht fremd  <rock> lol warum bist du dir da so sicher haste sie dabei erwicht ?  <0nf!re> nö ich bin ja im marketing die ganze woche unterwegs und nur am we daheim. Und am sonntag hab ich dann halt meine freundinn in der küche genagelt und das fenster war offen und der nachbar hat dann ihr gestöhne gehört und gerufen "kann nicht wenigstens sonntag mittag das gestöhne auf hören das geht mir ja schon unter der woche voll auf die nerven!"  <rock> o.O  <0nf!re> meine freundinn wurde plötzlich ganz bleich und hätt fast angefangen zu flennen  <rock> LOL OWNED XD  

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

<pdksh> Ach du scheiße 
<pdksh> 'ich fand den Bildschirmschoner auf dem anderen Computer mit der Zeit langweilig, daher hab ich ihn ausgestellt' 
<pdksh> meine schwester hat bei meiner BSD-box nen hard-reset gemacht. 
<pdksh> etwa in der Mitte vom Kernel kompilieren. 
<pdksh> und ich möchte gar nicht erwähnen, dass das blinkende lämpchen am hub sie genervt hat 
<pdksh> also hat sie das kabel auch abgerissen 
<pdksh> ... 
<pdksh> und sie hats geschafft, zwei kabel-adern ausm stecker zu rupfen. 
<pdksh> sie hält sich für ne Computer Fachfrau 
<dmaster-> Ich würde sie ins koma prügeln 
<pdksh> dmaster-: Das mach ich gleich. Oder ich änder ihr icq-Passwort, so dass sie von einer Brücke springt 
<bob354> pdksh: haha eine Computer Fachfrau? 
<pdksh> bob354: ja... 'ich surfe gern im internet und chatte den ganzen tag mit meinen freundinnen per icq, also kann ich gut mit computern umgehen und ich kann mit word Briefe schreiben. Mutter hat gesagt, dass ich auch Informatik studieren sollte, wie du!'


----------



## Enkelz (6. September 2008)

Hallöchen zusammen,

da mir langweilig ist und ich die Witze per Email bekommen habe und ich diese echt gut finde, habe ich mir gedacht teile ich diese doch mich eucht smile.gif

Ein 15-jähriger Junge fragt seinen Papa, ob er am Abend auf einer Partx Alkohol trinken darf. Sein Vater erlaubt es ihm. Am nächsten Morgen, als der Junge wach wird, hat er überall blaue Flecken und wudnert sich, da er sich an nichts mehr erinnern kann. Er fragt seinen Papa: "Papa, hast du mich heute nacht etwa noch verprügelt!?" Der Papa:
"Sohn!!! Wenn du morgens um halb vir Sturm klingelst, dann ist das ok. Wenn du dann direkt ins Badezimmer rennst, und in die Badewanne kotzt, ist das auch ok. Wenn du mich als Zuhälter beschimpfst, is das auch noch ok. Wenn du zu deiner Mutter Schlampe sagst, naja, dann lass ich das auch noch durchgehen, ABER wenn du dann noch ins Wohnzimmer gehst, auf den Teppich kackst, Salzstangen ren steckst, und zu mir sagst:
ALTER, der Igel wohnt jetzt hier - das geht zuweit ...!!!!"

Ein HSV-Fan kommt in eine Kneipe. Er legt seinen blau-weißen Schal auf die Theke und bestellt ein Bier. Erst dann schaut er sich um und stellt entsetzt fest, dass er in einer "Werder"-Kneipe gelandet ist.
Ruckartig reißt er seinen Schal an sich und will aus der Kneipe flüchten.
Doch der Wirt packt ihn am Kragen und sagt: "Moment Freundchen, jetzt wird erstmal gewürfelt!"
"Ok, wie geht das Spiel?", fragt der Hamburger.
"Bei 1, 2, 3, 4 oder 5 kriegst du eins auf die Fresse", so der Wirt.
"Und was ist bei 6?", fragt der HSV-Fan.
"Dann darfst du nochmal würfeln!"

Meine, mittlerweile, Ex-Freundin N**** hat mich aufgrund der Entfernung viermal hintereinander betrogen - gebeichtet hat sie mir dies in einem läppischen Brief:
"Lieber R*****! Ich kann unsere Beziehung so ledoer nicht weiterführen. Die Entfernung, die zwischen uns liegt, ist zu groß. Ich muss auch zugeben, dass ich dich viermal betrogen habe, seit du weg bist, und das ganze ist für keinen von uns in Ordnung. Sorry. Bitte schick mir mein Foto zurück, dass ich dir gegeben habe. Gruß N****"
Zugegebenermaßen ging es mir einige Zeit lang ziemlich beschi**en, wollte aber unebdingt als "moralische" Sieger vom Feld ziehen, also ging ich sogleich zu meinen Freunden udn Kameraden und sammelte sämtliche Bilder ein, die sie mir entbehren konnten: Freundinnen, Schwestern, COusinen, Ex-Freundinnen, Tanten usw. Zusammen mit dem Bild von N**** steckte ich all die Fotos von den hübschen Frauen in einen Umschlag. Es waren insgesamt 57. Dazu schrieb ich "Liebe N****! Es tut mir leich, aber ich weiß leider nicht mehr, wer du bist. Bitte suche Dein Bild raus, und schick mir den Rest zurück Ciao R*****." Ich fühlte mich richtig gut dabei!

Ich füge noch weitere an! Viel Spaß


----------



## Alanium (6. September 2008)

Dracun, ich danke dir! Du hast meinen Abend gerettet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

war dir so langeweilig???^^



aber freut mich das dir die kleine Sammlung gefallen hat^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Astronaut
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Alanium (6. September 2008)

Langweilig nicht, aber mir ging's nicht besonders gut, aber lassen wir das.^^


----------



## Raminator (6. September 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Ein junger Ausländer kommt ins Sozialamt,
> geht zum Schalter und sagt zu den Beamten:
> „Challo, isch wolle nix lebe mehr von die
> Stütze von Staat, isch wolle gehe arbeite.“
> ...


soll ich jetzt lachen oO


----------



## Raminator (6. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Achtung!Achtung!Böser Witz,soll aber nicht beleidigend werden!Nicht erstnehmen,wenn andere sich über kranke Lustig machen darf ich auch böse Witze machen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und weil du krank bist soll ich es ausbaden oder was oO

gibt es hier nur ausländerfeindlichkeit oder auch normale leute?


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Jetzt stell dich mal an^^

Es sind nur Witze .... und keine rechtsradikalen Parolen....also manchmal kann man sich ja schon ein bissel anstellen



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Horizont
via FoxyTunes


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dich mal an^^
> 
> Es sind nur Witze .... und keine rechtsradikalen Parolen....also manchmal kann man sich ja schon ein bissel anstellen
> 
> ...


außerdem glaub ich kaum das saytan rechtsradikal is, er kommt nämlich selber nich aus deutschland o_O


----------



## Raminator (6. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dich mal an^^
> 
> Es sind nur Witze .... und keine rechtsradikalen Parolen....also manchmal kann man sich ja schon ein bissel anstellen
> 
> ...


naja unter witze versteh ich etwas worüber man lacht...darüber kann ich nicht lachen...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> naja unter witze versteh ich etwas worüber man lacht...darüber kann ich nicht lachen...


ja dann lach halt nich drüber, und nur weil du nich drüber lachen kannst is saytan ausländerfeindlich ? o_O


----------



## Raminator (6. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ja dann lach halt nich drüber, und nur weil du nich drüber lachen kannst is saytan ausländerfeindlich ? o_O


wenn nicht ausländerfeindlich dann wenigstens zionistisch...die haben immer was gegen araber....


----------



## Alanium (6. September 2008)

Raminator, du solltest wissen, dass das hier alles nicht ernst gemeint ist und dass jeder seinen eigenen Humor hat. Wahrscheinlich kannst du über Dinge lachen, über die wir nicht lachen können. Wie heißt es doch so schön? "Jedem das seine!"


----------



## Alanium (6. September 2008)

Zwei Damen im Konzert. Sagt die eine über den Tenor im engen Kostüm: "Der hat aber ein tolles Organ." Darauf die andere: "Stimmt, aber singen kann er auch nicht schlecht.“


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Zwei Damen im Konzert. Sagt die eine über den Tenor im engen Kostüm: "Der hat aber ein tolles Organ." Darauf die andere: "Stimmt, aber singen kann er auch nicht schlecht.“


hat sich ja richtig rentiert das ich dich von igno runter hab^^


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> wenn nicht ausländerfeindlich dann wenigstens zionistisch...die haben immer was gegen araber....




Ich kann drüber lachen und hey soll ich dir wat sagen

Zu meinen Freunden gehören Perser, Araber, Türken, Juden, Russen, Polen etc


Und jetzt kommt der Riesen Gag die können auch drüber lachen

Also mach hier keine Riesen Welle


Mann .......... Leute gibt es die können sich selbst über so ne Kleinigkeiten aufregen




----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Gelobtes Land
via FoxyTunes


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hat sich ja richtig rentiert das ich dich von igno runter hab^^


wie kann man denn ala auf die igno liste packen?! :> nenene ^^

Was man heute Rap-Musik nennt, hieß früher Stottern und war heilbar...  hehehe


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> Was man heute Rap-Musik nennt, hieß früher Stottern und war heilbar...  hehehe


der war geil^^

das wär was fürn t-shirt spruch


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> wie kann man denn ala auf die igno liste packen?! :> nenene ^^
> 
> *Was man heute Rap-Musik nennt, hieß früher Stottern und war heilbar*...  hehehe




Woher nur kommt mir dieser Spruch bekannt vor^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Menschenherz
via FoxyTunes


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der war geil^^
> 
> das wär was fürn t-shirt spruch


:> hab ich auf alas komischer seite gefunden, die sie im nachtschwärmer gepostet hat ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

sagt ein freund zum andern: "man mein leben sollte man echt mal verfilmen"
sagt der andere: " hat man doch schon war sogar im Kino >Vollidiot<"


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

Warum sind Rockmusiker schlechte Liebhaber ? 
- Weil sie den Verstärker nicht mit ins Bett nehmen können.


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> wenn nicht ausländerfeindlich dann wenigstens zionistisch...die haben immer was gegen araber....


Frechheit.....Wieso bin ich ausländerfeindlich?Ich bin zum teil Araber den meine Famillie stammt aus Irak.Sind halt Irakischejuden die dan nach Israel kamen.
Ich glaub du weisst nicht mal was zionistisch sein ist.Du stempelst das gleich als rechtsradikal oder ähnliches.
Als zionist muss man nichts gegen araber haben,das hat nichts damit zu tuhen,gamz im gegenteil ich lebe in einem Haus wo mehrere Arabische leute sind und ob dus glaubst oder nicht ich hab guten kontakt zu den Leuten in meinem Alter die Arabisch sind..Also laber kein bullshit und sag nochmal ich wäre rechtsradikal oder so ...
Und mich dan noch per PN fragen ob ich ein zionist sei ....


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Warum sind Rockmusiker schlechte Liebhaber ?
> - Weil sie den Verstärker nicht mit ins Bett nehmen können.


geh nie mit nem Black metaler ins bett wenn er sein ganzes nietenzeug ausgezogen hat is er entweder schwerst verletzt oder hat kein bock mehr^^


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

Terroristen haben 90 Akkordeonspieler als Geisel genommen. Wenn ihre Forderungen nicht pünktlich erfüllt werden, drohen sie, jede Stunde einen von ihnen freizulassen.

Den find' ich geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Terroristen haben 90 Akkordeonspieler als Geisel genommen. Wenn ihre Forderungen nicht pünktlich erfüllt werden, drohen sie, jede Stunde einen von ihnen freizulassen.


hey mein bruder spielt akkordeon und das ding heißt bei usn in bayern Quetschn


----------



## BuffedGorilla (7. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Frechheit.....Wieso bin ich ausländerfeindlich?Ich bin zum teil Araber den meine Famillie stammt aus Irak.Sind halt Irakischejuden die dan nach Israel kamen.
> Ich glaub du weisst nicht mal was zionistisch sein ist.Du stempelst das gleich als rechtsradikal oder ähnliches.
> Als zionist muss man nichts gegen araber haben,das hat nichts damit zu tuhen,gamz im gegenteil ich lebe in einem Haus wo mehrere Arabische leute sind und ob dus glaubst oder nicht ich hab guten kontakt zu den Leuten in meinem Alter die Arabisch sind..Also laber kein bullshit und sag nochmal ich wäre rechtsradikal oder so ...


meinte ich doch ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der mit den terroristen is auch gut ala ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ding heißt bei usn in bayern Quetschn


allein das hört sich so lustig an dases in den threat hier passt!


----------



## Deathstyle (7. September 2008)

folgende situation: du reitest auf einem schwein mit einer geschw. von 80 km/h. rechts von dir fährt ein feuerwehrauto, links von dir ist ein schräg abfallender abgrund. vor dir läuft eine ente her, hinter dir ist ein hubschrauber im tiefflug. wie kommst du aus dieser situation raus? 










steig von dem verdammten kinderkarussel und sauf nich mehr so viel. 


Btw sind RATM ja wohl mal totale Godfather und die machen Rap.. pft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> folgende situation: du reitest auf einem schwein mit einer geschw. von 80 km/h. rechts von dir fährt ein feuerwehrauto, links von dir ist ein schräg abfallender abgrund. vor dir läuft eine ente her, hinter dir ist ein hubschrauber im tiefflug. wie kommst du aus dieser situation raus?
> steig von dem verdammten kinderkarussel und sauf nich mehr so viel.
> 
> 
> ...


der witz is genial und WHo the fuck sind RATM schick mal ne pm


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sagt ein freund zum andern: "man mein leben sollte man echt mal verfilmen"
> sagt der andere: " hat man doch schon war sogar im Kino >Vollidiot<"




der is geklaut von http://www.german-bash.org  und wem diese Site gefällt dem wird auch die hier gefallen http://www.ibash.de




----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Schutzengel
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> der is geklaut von http://www.german-bash.org  und wem diese Site gefällt dem wird auch die hier gefallen http://www.ibash.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnn du hast es herausgefunden^^


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> noiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnn du hast es herausgefunden^^




Falsch meine Visionen haben es mir gesagt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Schutzengel
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Raminator (7. September 2008)

edit:ach ich schreib dir ne pm hier werden "witze" rein geschrieben


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Die arabischen staaten und wie siehts mit den westlichen ländern aus?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> "Insbesondere die Mehrheit der Palästinenser und der arabischen Staaten beschuldigen die zionistische Bewegung der Vertreibung der Palästinenser aus ihren Siedlungsgebieten und stellen das Existenzrecht des Staates Israel überhaupt in Frage. Der Zionismus wird von ihnen als fortbestehende Form des Kolonialismus kritisiert. Dieser Streit bildet den ideologischen Hintergrund des Nahostkonflikts." wikipedia...noch fragen?


jetzt hör mit dem scheiß auf religiöse streitigkeiten haben hier nichts verloren. regelt das per pm sonst schalt ich zam ein dann haste mal board urlaub


----------



## chopi (7. September 2008)

> "Insbesondere die Mehrheit der Palästinenser und der arabischen Staaten beschuldigen die zionistische Bewegung der Vertreibung der Palästinenser aus ihren Siedlungsgebieten und stellen das Existenzrecht des Staates Israel überhaupt in Frage. Der Zionismus wird von ihnen als fortbestehende Form des Kolonialismus kritisiert. Dieser Streit bildet den ideologischen Hintergrund des Nahostkonflikts." wikipedia...noch fragen?


Ja,ich hab eine:
Wer wollte das jetzt wissen?
Ich bin Pole und hab über beide Witze gelacht
Achja,ich hab auch n Stück brot heute gegessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Typ geh ins Heia Bettchen und lass deine negativen Schwingungen raus in dem du deine Hände *unter* deine Decke legst

Da kannste dann ganz viel schwingen



Aja 
*und nerv net .... *



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Mein Stern
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

So hab da noch was geiles,diemsl nichts mit Arabern oder anderen Menschen sonst weint der wieder...


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> So hab da noch was geiles,diemsl nichts mit Arabern oder anderen Menschen sonst weint der wieder...


Saytan trifft Raminator kritisch, Raminator verlässt heulend das forum!


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Was ist Tierquälerei? Einer Schlange 
Viagra zu geben.


Ein Australier kommt ins Schlafzimmer, ein Schaf unter seinem Arm, und sagt: "Liebling, das ist die Sau mit der ich immer Sex habe, wenn Du wieder mal nicht willst."
Darauf seine Frau: "Vielleicht hast Du es noch nicht gemerkt, aber das ist ein Schaf unter Deinem Arm, du Idiot!"
Er: "Wer spricht denn mit Dir?"

Sitzt eine Nonne in einem Bus. Kommt ein Hippie und setzt sich neben sie.
Schließlich fragt der Hippie: "Tschuldigung, hättest du Lust zu poppen?"
Die Nonne: "Nein, das kann ich nicht machen, ich bin eine Dienerin Gottes!"
Der Hippie gibt nicht auf und probiert es ein zweites Mal, doch wieder lehnt sie ab. An der Bushaltestelle steigt der Hippie aus, der Busfahrer hält ihn fest und sagt: "Wenn du diese Nonne poppen willst, dann geb ich dir nen Tipp! Jeden Abend um 22 Uhr geht sie auf den Friedhof und betet!"
Der Hippie bedankt sich und folgt dem Rat des Busfahrers. Um 22 Uhr kommt er in Jesusgewändern zum Friedhof und sieht die Nonne beten. Er tritt vor sie und ruft: "Ich bin Jesus und habe von Gott den Befehl erhalten, dich zu nehmen!"
Die Nonne sieht verwundert auf und sagt: "Wenn du wirklich Jesus bist und Gott dir das aufgetragen hat, so nimm mich, aber bitte von hinten, dass du mein Haupt nicht betrachten musst."
Nach 5 Minuten wildem Treiben reißt sich der Hippie die Jesusgewänder vom Leib und schreit: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Hippie!"
Daraufhin reißt sich die Nonne die Gewänder vom Leib und ruft: "Reingefallen, ich bin der Busfahrer!"
(den hab ich bei schülervz auf meiner pinnwand gefunden^^)

In Der Schule. "Hast Du gehört? Unser Direktor ist gestorben."
"Ja, und ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wer da mit ihm gestorben ist."
"Wieso mit ihm?"
"Na, in der Anzeige stand doch: Mit ihm starb einer unserer fähigsten Mitarbeiter..."


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> (den hab ich bei schülervz auf meiner pinnwand gefunden^^)



I hoffe du weißt das SchülerVZ net grad sorgsam mit den Daten seiner USer umgeht^^

Die geben sehr gerne und schnell die Daten weiter^^


----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Wellenbrecher (Exklusives Lied)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Alanium (7. September 2008)

*Take this!!!*

Der Dirigent erklärt dem Orchester: „Bitte nehmen sie Ihre Bleistifte zur Hand, wir haben einige Änderungen vorzunehmen. Die ersten beiden Takte in 3/4, nicht in 4/4, wie geschrieben. Dann im 5. Takt in 7/8 und das bis zum Ende durchhalten. Dann in Takt 7 alle um einen Halbton tiefer. In Takt 13 alle einen Ganzton tiefer und das bis zum Schluss. Danke sehr. Lassen sie uns beginnen.“ Solosopranistin: „Entschuldigen Sie bitte, Maestro, was soll ich ändern ?“ „Überhaupt nichts, Madame. Singen sie einfach exakt was in den Noten steht, genauso wie sie gestern gesungen haben.“ 

Warum bestehen alle Sopranistinnen-Witze nur aus einer Frage ?
- Damit Tenöre sie verstehen.

Nachdem die Sopranistin vorgesungen hat, sagt der Dirigent: „Sehr schön, das gefällt mir, das interessiert mich. Ich möchte Sie gerne irgendwann für ein Konzert engagieren. Sie werden von mir hören!“ Die Sopranistin überglücklich: „Das ist ja wunderbar, ich freue mich so sehr! Aber etwas möchte ich Sie noch fragen, was sagen Sie einer Sängerin, die Ihnen nicht gefällt?“ Der Dirigent: „Das gleiche!“

Was tut ein Tenor, wenn der Regen an ein Fenster prasselt? 
- Er verbeugt sich.

Warum singen Tenöre meistens mit Kopfstimme? 
- Weil sie dort für die Resonanzbildung die größten Hohlräume haben!

Wie viele intelligente Tenöre passen in eine Telefonzelle? 
- Alle!

Wie erkennt man in einem Gesangsensemble den Tenor? 
- Ganz einfach: Das ist der einzige Sänger, der das Notenblatt verkehrt herum hält. 

Lexikoneintrag "Stimmlage Bariton": "... ergänzt die strahlende Höhe des Basses mit der markanten Tiefe des Tenors" 

Die Kelly-Family ist die älteste Band der Welt. Sie wurden bereits in der Bibel erwähnt: " Sie kleideten sich in seltsame Gewänder und irrten planlos umher."


*Zehn Regeln für Chorsänger*

1) Du sollst aus dem Chor herauszuhören sein, deine Stimme ist die beste. Wenn alle leise singen, dann singe du aus vollen Halse!

2) Du brauchst beim Singen nicht den Mund aufzumachen. Das ist nicht vornehm. Bewege ihn nach Möglichkeit überhaupt nicht, um so deutlicher ist Deine Aussprache.

3) Mache beim Singen ein finsteres, grimmiges Gesicht, etwa so wie Napoleon nach der Schlacht bei Waterloo.

4) Die Chorproben sind nur für Minderbegabte. Du kannst es auch so. Darum fehle öfters mal. Wenn du aber trotzdem kommst, dann komme wenigstens zu spät, man erkennt dann deine Genialität. Außerdem ist es vornehm und hebt dich aus dem gewöhnlichen Chorvolk heraus.

5) Die Anweisungen und Erklärungen des Chorleiters gelten natürlich nur für die anderen. Du weißt das ja längst alles besser und langweilst dich. Es ist gut, wenn du das durch Gebärden und halblaute Bemerkungen zum Ausdruck bringst. 

6) Du hast es nicht nötig, nach Noten zu singen, denn du hast Anspruch darauf, dass dir deine Stimme extra mit Klavierbegleitung beigebracht wird - und damit basta.

7) Die Notenhefte leben länger, wenn du den Deckel nach hinten klappst, die Blätter knickst oder rollst und das ganze ab und zu fallen lässt. Im übrigen gehen dich die Notenhefte nichts an; das ist Sache des Notenwartes und der wird ja schließlich auch dafür bezahlt.

8) Versäume keine Gelegenheit, dich mit dem Nachbarn zu unterhalten. Das belebt die Chorprobe, und der Chorleiter kann dann viel konzentrierter arbeiten.

9) Achte gut darauf, dass deine Leistungen gebührend anerkannt werden. Kritisiere viel und weise darauf hin, dass früher alles besser war.

10) Vergiss nie, dass es ein besonderes Entgegenkommen ist, dass du überhaupt mitsingst und das du der ideale Chorsänger bist.


----------



## Saytan (7. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> I hoffe du weißt das SchülerVZ net grad sorgsam mit den Daten seiner USer umgeht^^
> 
> Die geben sehr gerne und schnell die Daten weiter^^
> 
> ...


Wirklich? Wenn jemand nach meiner ip fragen würde würden dies ihm geben?oO


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Wirklich? Wenn jemand nach meiner ip fragen würde würden dies ihm geben?oO


ich meld mich immer mit fakeadressen an und namen wie Sepp Rucksack da können se suchen bis se Schimmling werden. Oder mit namen und adressen von leuten die ich nicht mag^^


----------



## IchMagToast (9. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Take this!!!*
> 
> Der Dirigent erklärt dem Orchester: „Bitte nehmen sie Ihre Bleistifte zur Hand, wir haben einige Änderungen vorzunehmen. Die ersten beiden Takte in 3/4, nicht in 4/4, wie geschrieben. Dann im 5. Takt in 7/8 und das bis zum Ende durchhalten. Dann in Takt 7 alle um einen Halbton tiefer. In Takt 13 alle einen Ganzton tiefer und das bis zum Schluss. Danke sehr. Lassen sie uns beginnen.“ Solosopranistin: „Entschuldigen Sie bitte, Maestro, was soll ich ändern ?“ „Überhaupt nichts, Madame. Singen sie einfach exakt was in den Noten steht, genauso wie sie gestern gesungen haben.“
> 
> ...



lol das muss ich mir merken bin selber in nem chorxD (Bass)

Bush, Putin und die Merkel treffen sich in spanien am Meer zu einem Kaffe.
Da sagt der Bush:"Wisst ihr, unsere U-bote können 1 Jahr lang ohne Diesel auskommen^^"
Da sagt Putin : "Unsere U-Boote können 5 Jahre lang ohne Diesel auskommen^^!"
Die Merkel schon leicht beschähmt und will nichts sagen, plötzlich taucht ein U-Boot auf, ein Mann steigt aus und ruft: Heil Hitler, wir brauchen Diesel!!"


----------



## Alanium (9. September 2008)

Bass ist 'ne tolle Stimmlage! <3

<< Alt


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2008)

ich hab Stimmlage Kreide auf Tafel is auch ne ganz tolle


----------



## Kamui Shiro (9. September 2008)

dann komm mal ausn stimmbruch^^


----------



## Lurock (9. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab Stimmlage Kreide auf Tafel is auch ne ganz tolle


Das kommt davon, wenn man zu enge Boxershorts trägt!


----------



## LordofDemons (9. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn man zu enge Boxershorts trägt!


oder von Natur aus so ne STimme hat wie die Typen die bei Dsds auftreten nur fast noch schlechter


----------



## Ben86rockt (10. September 2008)

Ich weiss zar nicht ob die schon Genannt wurden aber:

Was zeigt man einer Frau wenn sie 5 Jahre unfallfrei gefahren ist??
Genau den zweiten Gang.....          

Was ist braun und klopft ans Fenster??
Nen Baby Im Backofen....                                  

Was ist Grün und auf Knopfdruck Rot?? 
Nen Frosch im Mixer
Und was ist Rot und auf Knopfdruck Grün??
Frosch im Mixer aufgenommen und zurückgespult....

Was ist Schwarz verkohlt und Sitzt aufn Baum??
Nen Spanner nach nem Waldbrand....
Und was steht auf seinem Grabstein??
Der ist weg vom Fenster...

Fleigt nen Kühlschrank übers Meer und trifft nen Hai 
sagt der Hai: Es wird bald Regnen.
Sagt der Kühlschrank: Macht Nix ich hab nen Toastbrot dabei....

Jaaaa ich weiss sie sind schlecht aber ich kenn sonst keine


----------



## BuffedGorilla (16. September 2008)

boar auf seite 3 gerutscht :O ich hab noch einen, falls es den nich schon gab : wenn stiftung warentest dildos testet, ist befriedigend dann besser als gut? xD


----------



## IchMagToast (16. September 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Bass ist 'ne tolle Stimmlage! <3
> 
> << Alt



jo der bass ist schon geil war auch bis vor 2 jahren noch alt, bin jetzt 14 (jaja....)


Ein schwarz gekleideter Mann klopft an die Himmelstür. Petrus öffnet und fragt: "Warst Du jemals ungerecht?"
Ich war Fussball-Schiedsrichter", meint der Mann, "einmal bei einem Spiel Italien gegen England, habe ich Italien einen Elfmeter zugesprochen. Das war falsch."
"Wie lange ist das her?"
"Etwa 30 Sekunden!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (5. November 2008)

ein mann ist nachts mit seinem auto unterwegs. plötzlich zieht ein gewitter auf und alle straßen überschwemmen. so hat er keine andere wahl als in das nächstgelegene motel zu fahren um dort die nacht zu verbringen. der portier schüttelt den kopf, "tut mir leid, alle unsere zimmer sind belegt." der mann beginnt zu flehen und zu betteln. "sehen sie, bei diesem sturm komme ich doch heute nirgendwo mehr hin, ich nehme auch die letzte abstellkammer wenn es sein muss." der portier überlegt eine weile hin und her. "Na gut" seufzt er, "wir haben da noch ein Zimmer. Allerdings steht dort eine Holzkiste, die sie unter keinen Umständen öffnen dürfen!" "Ich tue alles was sie wollen, nur geben sie mir einen warmen Platz zum schlafen!" So führt der Portier den mann in das zimmer und dieser legt sich sofort ins Bett. Als sein Blick durch das Zimmer streift entdeckt er die kiste und fragt sich, was denn wohl so geheimnisvolles daran sei. aber er besinnt sich darauf dass er dem portier sein wort gegeben hat und versucht einfach einzuschlafen. die gedanken um den inhalt der kiste lassen ihn jedoch nicht los, stundenlang wälzt er sich von einer seite auf die andere. "was solls" denkt er sich "ein kurzer blick rein kann ja nicht schaden" also steht er auf, öffnet die kiste und erblickt einen riesigen haufen streusselkuchen. da er seit ewigkeiten nichts gegessen hat isst er ein kleines stück, dann noch eins, und immer so weiter bis er satt ist. zufrieden legt er sich schlafen.
am nächsten morgen gibt er gutgelaunt seinen schlüssel ab und will fahren, eine frage brennt ihm allerdings noch unter den nägeln. "sagen sie mal, was war denn genau das problem mit dieser uminösen kiste?"
der portier zögert kurz, und sagt dann "naja, jetzt kann ich es ihnen ja sagen. darin liegt die leiche unseres hausmeisters, der ist vor ein paar tagen an einer pickelkrankheit gestorben!"

Ich konnte lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> dann komm mal ausn stimmbruch^^


*kraechz*
das dauert so lange


----------



## Niranda (14. Januar 2009)

So nun ich =D



> *Nenne Deinen Hund niemals Sex!*
> 
> 
> Jeder der einen Hund hat, nennt ihn Bello oder Hasso.
> ...



LG
Nira ='(


----------



## Lisutari (14. Januar 2009)

Auf einer Propaganda-Tournee durch Amerika besucht 
Präsident George Bush eine Schule und erklärt dort 
den Schülern seine Regierungspolitik. Danach 
bittet er die Kinder, Fragen zu stellen. Der 
kleine Bob ergreift das Wort: 
Herr Präsident, ich habe drei Fragen: 
1. Wieso sind Sie Präsident, obwohl Sie weniger 
Stimmen hatten als Ihr Gegner? 
2. Warum wollen Sie den Irak ohne Grund 
angreifen? 
3. Denken Sie nicht auch, dass die Bombe auf 
Hiroshima der größte terroristische Anschlag 
aller Zeiten war? 
In diesem Moment läutet die Pausenklingel und 
alle Schüler laufen aus dem Klassenzimmer. 

Als sie von der Pause zurück kommen, fordert 
Präsident Bush erneut dazu auf, Fragen zu 
stellen. Diesmal ergreift Mike das Wort. 
Herr Präsident, ich habe fünf Fragen: 
1. Wieso sind Sie Präsident, obwohl Sie weniger 
Stimmen hatten als Ihr Gegner? 
2. Warum wollen Sie den Irak ohne Grund 
angreifen? 
3. Denken Sie nicht, das die Bombe auf Hiroshima 
der größte terroristische Angriff aller Zeiten 
war? 
4. Warum hat die Pausenklingel heute 20 Minuten 
früher geklingelt? 
5. Wo ist Bob? 

Den find ich ganz lsutig^^


----------



## Zonalar (14. Januar 2009)

Was bekommt man wen man Bier schüttelt? 

*Shakespear*

Made bei Dimitri


----------



## Lisutari (14. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Made bei Dimitri


Das ist mehr soetwas wo jeder 5 Jährige sofort zu lachen Anfängt wenn er das erste mal von Shakespeare hört :/
(Zumidnest mein Couseng)


----------



## White-Frost (14. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Auf einer Propaganda-Tournee durch Amerika besucht
> Präsident George Bush eine Schule und erklärt dort
> den Schülern seine Regierungspolitik. Danach
> bittet er die Kinder, Fragen zu stellen. Der
> ...


Der is wirklich ganz gut hmm^^ Und der andere hmm naja öhm Lisutari hat Recht XD


----------



## Anduris (14. Januar 2009)

Da ist ein Haus mit drei Stockwerken.
Im 1. Stock wohnt der Herr Blöd, im 2. der Herr Niemand und im 3. der Herr Keiner.
Dann geht der Herr Blöd zum Gericht, da fragt der Richter: Ja, was wollen Sie denn? 
Da sagt der Herr Blöd: Niemand hat mir auf den Kopf gespuckt und Keiner hatts gesehen.
Darauf sagt der Richter: Sind Sie Blöd?
Herr Blöd antwortet: Ja, Herr Richter, der bin ich!


----------



## Minati (20. Januar 2009)

Lieblingswitz einer 8-Jährigen:

Sizt ein Mann in der Sauna und entspannt sich. Kommt ein Mann rein und fragt: "Hast du mal ne Gabel?" gibt der dem ne Gabel und entspannt sich wieder.
Kommt der Nächste: "Hast du mal ne Gabel?" gibt der dem ne Gabel und entspannt sich wieder.
Da kommt noch einer rein: "Hast du mal ne Gabel?" der gibt dem ne Gabel und wundert sich: "Warum wollen die alle ne Gabel? Den Nächsten der ne Gabel haben will frag ich was das soll." der Mann entspannt sich wieder.
Kommt der 4. "Haste mal nen Strohhalm?"
Gibt der dem ein Strohhalm und fragt ihn: "erst kommen die wegen Gabeln und jetzt willst du ein Strohhalm, was ist denn da draußen los?"
"Da hat einer gebrochen und die großen Stücke sind schon weg."


----------



## Minati (20. Januar 2009)

Ein Bauer will sich eine Schafherde aufbauen und kauft dazu 8 Schafe und einen Schafbock. Aber leider werden die Schafe nicht schwanger und der Bauer bringt seinen
Schafbock zum Tierarzt. Der stellt Impotenz beim Bock fest und empfiehlt stattdessen künstliche Befruchtung.
Der Bauer nickt und meint, es wäre alles klar. In Wahrheit hat er natürlich gar nix verstanden, aber er will vorm Tierarzt auch nicht als Blödmann dastehen. Zu Hause denkt er dann die ganze Nacht darüber nach, was der Tierarzt denn mit künstlicher Befruchtung meint.
Schließlich meint er, er selbst müsse die Schafe befruchten.
Am nächsten Morgen nimmt er all seine Schafe, lädt sie auf seinen Lastwagen und fährt mit ihnen in den Wald.
Nun nimmt er sich jedes Schaf einzeln vor und fährt danach erschöpft mit den Schafen nach Hause. Er ruft noch beim Tierarzt an, dass er die Schafe befruchtet hat, und fragt, woran er denn sehen könne, dass die Schafe schwanger sind. Als Antwort bekommt er zu hören, dass die Schafe dann nicht mehr einzeln auf der Wiese stehen, sondern zusammengekuschelt in einer Gruppe liegen.
Am nächsten Morgen schaut er aus dem Fenster, sieht, dass alle Schafe einzeln auf der Wiese stehen und verzweifelt. Also packt er wieder alle seine Schafe auf den LKW und fährt wieder in den Wald. Jetzt besorgt er es jedem Schaf zweimal und fährt mit den Schafen wieder nach Hause. Völlig erschöpft fällt er ins Bett und schläft ein.
Was er am nächsten Morgen als erstes macht, ist aus dem Fenster schauen.
Er sieht die Schafe wieder einzeln auf der Wiese stehen. Was macht er also? Er packt seine Schafe wieder auf den LKW, fährt in den Wald und besorgt es jedem Schaf "DREI" mal!!
Völlig erschöpft kommt er danach zu Hause an und fällt ins Bett. Am nächsten Morgen ist er zu schwach, aufzustehen.
Er fragt seine Frau, um nachzusehen, was die Schafe machen. "Du, irgendwas stimmt mit den Schafen nicht!" meint sie. "Wieso? Liegen sie zusammengekuschelt auf der Wiese?" "Nein, sie sitzen alle im LKW, und eins hupt."


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Saytan trifft Raminator kritisch, Raminator verlässt heulend das forum!



Mh - critical Hits - lächerlich. 
Zam kills LordOfDemons and Saytan instantly. 

Was ich damit sagen will: Egal ob der Interpret sich mit dem im jeweiligen Witz genannten Teilnehmern identifizieren kann oder nicht - rassistische, diskriminierende bzw. verfassungswidrige Witze sind hier absolut Tabu - Netiquette zählt. 

Warum die Identifikation egal ist? Weil ihr zu 100% davon ausgehen könnt, das sich hier garantiert jemand bei auch trivialeren Witzen, die beispielsweise über bestimmte ethnische Gruppen herziehen, auf den Schlipps getreten fühlt. Dazu akzeptiere ich auch keinerlei "Warum? - aber! - Kann dir doch egal sein"-Diskussion.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


----------



## Topperharly (22. Januar 2009)

ich kenne nur einen sehr serh sehr bösen witz. nein, er ist nicht rassistisch *schaut letzten post an*^^

(markieren)
Ein Mann wird angehalten, als er nach Österreich will. Der Zollbeamte bittet ihn, das Fenster herunter zukurbeln. Der Beamte sagt:" Guten Tag der Herr, wir sind auf der *Suche* nach einem Vergewaltiger ...." Bevor der Beamte seinen Satz vollenden kann schaut der Fahrer auf die Uhr und meint: "Naja...ne halbe Stunde hätte ich noch Zeit...."
(markieren)


----------



## Minati (22. Januar 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Ein Mann wird angehalten,



versteh ich nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (23. Januar 2009)

So einige der besten witze die ich kenne:

Stehen zwei Lehrer auf Schulhof. Meint der eine, "Du weißte was gestern passiert ist? Da kam so ein Mädel, um die 16 Jahre auf mich mim Fahrrad zu, blieb kurz vor mir stehen, stieß das Fahrrad um, rieß sich die Hose vom Leib und rief "nimm was du willst!!!" Darauf der andere Lehrer: "Was haste genommen?" Darauf der andere wieder: "Das Fahrrad." "Hätte ich auch gemacht, die Hose hätte dir eh nicht gepasst," entgegnet der andere Lehrer wieder.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sind drei Hunde im Wartezimmer beim Tierarzt. Fragt der eine Hund den anderen, "und? warum bist du da?" "Naja," mein der Hund "ich hab mein Herrchen ins Beingebissen... nun werd ich Eingeschläfert..." "Oje...ich hab de ganze wohnung von mein Frauchen vollgemacht.... und da ich schon alt bin schläfern sie mich etz auch ein.." Die beiden Hunde schaun den dritten Hund an und fragen was mit ihm sei: "Naja," meint der dritte Hund "ich hab mein Frauchen geknallt.." "Und dafür wirste etz auch eingeschläfert?" Fragen die anderen Hunde "Nö, nur die Krallen werden gestutzt."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Treffen sich Fritz und Tobi. Fritz fragt Tobi: "Na alles super?" "Eher nicht sagt Tobi."  "Warum wasn los?" Will Fritz wissn. "Naja, letzte Woche wollten wir kartoffeln machn, also haben wir zur Oma gsagt "Hey oma, hol mal ein paar kartoffeln ausm Keller". Naja Oma ist die Treppe runtergefalln und hat sich das genick gebrochen." Fritz schaut Tobi erschrocken an... : "OMFG! was habt ihr dann gmacht???" "WAs wohl, entgegnet Tobi, "Spaghetti"


----------



## м@πGф (23. Januar 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ich kenne nur einen sehr serh sehr bösen witz. nein, er ist nicht rassistisch *schaut letzten post an*^^
> 
> (markieren)
> Ein Mann wird angehalten, als er nach Österreich will. Der Zollbeamte bittet ihn, das Fenster herunter zukurbeln. Der Beamte sagt:" Guten Tag der Herr, wir sind auf der *Suche* nach einem Vergewaltiger ...." Bevor der Beamte seinen Satz vollenden kann schaut der Fahrer auf die Uhr und meint: "Naja...ne halbe Stunde hätte ich noch Zeit...."
> (markieren)



Versteh ich nicht...


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - critical Hits - lächerlich.
> Zam kills LordOfDemons and Saytan instantly.
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will: Egal ob der Interpret sich mit dem im jeweiligen Witz genannten Teilnehmern identifizieren kann oder nicht - rassistische, diskriminierende bzw. verfassungswidrige Witze sind hier absolut Tabu - Netiquette zählt.
> ...


Ich bin sofrei und igoniere den Post der meinen namen enthält da ich nicht weiss um was es damals ging und nein ich gucks mir auch nicht an kannst mich aber gern auch zitieren damit ichs uf der ersten seite hab


----------



## DanB (24. Januar 2009)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht...




Wenn ichs richtig verstehe bezieht sich der Witz auf Josef F. , der seine Tochter 24 Jahre im Keller gefangen genommen hat, den sollte (leider) jeder kennen, da es doch durch alle Zeitungen und Sendungen gegangen ist. Ein sehr gewagter Witz finde ich, da man über so eine schlimme Sache keien Witze machen sollte, aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.


DanB


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Januar 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> ich kenne nur einen sehr serh sehr bösen witz. nein, er ist nicht rassistisch *schaut letzten post an*^^
> 
> (markieren)
> Ein Mann wird angehalten, als er nach Österreich will. Der Zollbeamte bittet ihn, das Fenster herunter zukurbeln. Der Beamte sagt:" Guten Tag der Herr, wir sind auf der *Suche* nach einem Vergewaltiger ...." Bevor der Beamte seinen Satz vollenden kann schaut der Fahrer auf die Uhr und meint: "Naja...ne halbe Stunde hätte ich noch Zeit...."
> (markieren)


Ich find den geil ^^


----------



## Topperharly (24. Januar 2009)

@DanB

nö der witz bezieht schu auf rein gar nix. was leute immer rein denken....z.b. gibts judenwitze die einfach nur lustig aber nicht rassistisch. glaubt ihr net?


Grünspan trifft Mendelsohn in Wien in der Kärtner Strasse.

"Shalom, Grünspan, was machst denn so an gehetzten Eindruck?"

"Verdammich, Mendelsohn, kannst dir gar nicht vorstellen, was
ich eilig bin. Jetzt war ich schon in der Stephanskirche,
jetzt lauf ich riber zur Votivkirche, dann vielleicht noch in
die Karlskirche, weiter in die Marienkirche und womeglich noch
ganz weit raus zur Kahlenbergkirche."

"Grünspan, bist meschugge, was machst du denn in de ganzen
Scheiss-Katholischen Kirchen?"

"Tja," sagt der Grünspan, " weisst Du, hab ich da bekommen a
Einladung zu FIGAROS HOCHZEIT und ka Mensch hat mir gesagt, wo
das Arschloch heiraten mecht!"


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Januar 2009)

versteh ich net. aber erklär ma bitte würd mich interessiern^^


----------



## Topperharly (24. Januar 2009)

Figaros_Hochzeit


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Dein Link ist genauso dumm wie Dein Avatar.

Eidt: Noch ein Witz^^

Fragt die Tochter den Vater: "Papi? Fangen alle Märchen an mit "Es war einmal...?""
Sagt der Vater: Nein, es gibt auch solche die so beginnen: "Wenn ich gewählt werde, dann...""


----------



## Topperharly (25. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Fragt die Tochter den Vater: "Papi? Fangen alle Märchen an mit "Es war einmal...?""
> Sagt der Vater: Nein, es gibt auch solche die so beginnen: "Wenn ich gewählt werde, dann...""




*gääääähn*


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Januar 2009)

Warum liegt hier überhaupt Stroh rum?


----------



## Topperharly (25. Januar 2009)

weiß ich auch net...muss wer vergessen haben.


----------



## Hinack (25. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Warum liegt hier überhaupt Stroh rum?



Warum hast du eine Maske auf? XD


----------



## Altharis (28. Januar 2009)

irgendwie kommt mir dieser dialog bekannt vor


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2009)

Altharis schrieb:


> irgendwie kommt mir dieser dialog bekannt vor


Joa,dann ...ach,vergiss es einfach o.0


----------



## Alanium (28. Januar 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> @DanB
> 
> nö der witz bezieht schu auf rein gar nix. was leute immer rein denken....z.b. gibts judenwitze die einfach nur lustig aber nicht rassistisch. glaubt ihr net?
> 
> ...


Der ist so schlecht, dass er schon wieder gut ist. XD


----------



## Topperharly (29. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Der ist so schlecht, dass er schon wieder gut ist. XD



soll ich mich etz freun, oder.. *sigh* wo ist der strick nochma?


----------



## Alion (29. Januar 2009)

Fährt ein Wissenschaftler der herausgefunden hat wie man mit Tieren sprechen kann zu einem Bauer der weit abgeschieden in einem Alpental wohnt. Als erstes gehen sie in den Kuhstall. Der Wissenschaftler spricht doch mit den Kühen. "Und was haben sie gesagt?" "Den Kühen hier geht es wunderbar, sie haben Gesellschaft, können jeden Tag auf die Weide und es könnte nicht besser sein." Danach gehen sie in der Schweinestall. Wieder spricht der Wissenschaftler mit den Tieren und der Bauer fragt: "Und was haben sie gesagt?" "Den Schweinen hier geht es sehr gut, sie können sich den ganzen Tag im Schlamm wälzen und fressen" Zu schluss gehen sie in der Schafsstall. Noch bevor der Wissenschaftler etwas machen kann sagt der Bauer: "Also diese Schafe lügen, denen würde ich nichts glauben."


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Januar 2009)

Dass es immer die armen Schaafe trifft ;D

ich kenn nur so richtig böse witze ^^

Was ist Braun und klopft an die Scheibe?



Ein Baby im Backofen



P.S. Is nurn Witz also net rumbrennen usw...


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Januar 2009)

#1. Stehen ein Schaf und ein Rasenmäher auf einer Wiese. Sagt das Schaf: "Määääähhhh!"
Antwortet der Rasenmäher: "Du hast mir nichts zu befehlen!"

#2. Ein alter Mann kommt nach Hause. Seine Frau steht nackt auf der Treppe und schaut ihn erwartungsvoll an. 
Der Mann schaut hoch und fragt: "Was machst du denn da?"
Sagt die Frau: "Ich habe das Kleid der Liebe an!"
Sagt der Mann: "Das hättest du vorher aber mal bügeln können!"


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2009)

Eine Weihnachtsgeschichte
Eine Weihnachtsgeschichte: Wie es zu der Tradition kam einen Weihnachtsengel auf die Spitze des Christbaumes zu stecken. Es war einer dieser Tage am Nordpol an dem Murphy’s Law (wenn etwas schief gehen kann, geht es schief) heftig zugeschlagen hatte. Der Weihnachtsmann war sauer – richtig sauer. Erst hatte er versucht seinen roten Anzug anzuziehen, und dabei festgestellt, daß er im vergangenen Jahr den leiblichen Genüssen wohl zu sehr zugesprochen hatte – er paßte nicht mehr. Dann hatte seine Frau alle Weihnachtskekse anbrennen lassen, die Elfen waren im Streik, da ihnen der Vorweihnachtsstreß zuviel geworden war, und schließlich waren die Renntiere sturzbetrunken mit dem Schlitten vor einen Baum gefahren wobei eine Kufe abgebrochen war - und in zwei Stunden sollte der Weihnachtsmann los, denn es war Heilig Abend. Wo war überhaupt dieser verda.... Weihnachtsengel, der den Christbaum besorgen sollte? – der Weihnachtsmann war sauer! Plötzlich flog die Tür auf und ein ziemlich gut gelaunter Weihnachtsengel betrat die Stube mit einem riesigen Christbaum im Schlepptau und rief: „Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen – Hallo Weihnachtsmann, wo soll ich den Christbaum hinstecken?“ – nun ja, und so kam es zu der Tradition einen Weihnachtsengel auf die Spitze des Christbaumes zu stecken.

Eine besondere Belohnung
Drei Männer der US-Marines werden nach ihrem letzten Auftrag zum Kommandeur beordert. "Soldaten, aufgrund Ihrer hervorragenden Leistungen hat der Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten veranlasst, dass Ihnen eine besondere Belohnung zuteil wird! Sie sollen vermessen werden und erhalten für jeden gemessenen Zentimeter 1000 Dollar!" Er tritt vor den ersten Soldaten und fragt: "Soldat, wie soll ich Sie vermessen?" Dieser steht stramm und antwortet: "Sir, von den Fussspitzen bis zu den Haarspitzen, Sir!" Gesagt, getan. Der Kommandeur misst 185cm und überreicht dem Soldaten 185'000 Dollar. Der zweite beobachtet das ganze und denkt sich: 'Wenn wir schon gefragt werden, wie man uns vermessen soll, dann lässt sich das vorherige doch noch toppen!' Als der Kommandeur ihn fragt, steht er stramm, reckt den linken Arm zum Himmel und sagt: "Sir, von den Fussspitzen bis zu den Fingerspitzen, Sir!" Wieder misst der Kommandeur wie gewünscht und überreicht dem Soldaten 235'000 Dollar. Der dritte ist ein alter, schwarzer Sergeant aus dem Mississippi- Delta, der wohl schon viele Schlachtfelder gesehen hat. Als der Kommandeur ihn fragt, antwortet er: "Sir, von der Penispitze bis zu den Eiern, Sir!" Kommandeur: "Sind Sie sicher, Sergeant?" Sergeant: "Yes, Sir!" Kommandeur: "Nun, dann packen Sie mal aus!" Der Sergeant öffnet die Hose, zieht sein bestes Stück heraus und der Kommandeur fängt an zu messen... plötzlich stutzt er und fragt: "Sergeant, wo sind Ihre Eier???" "Sir, in VIETNAM, Sir!

Immer häufiger kommt ein fremder Mann zu Mami und die beiden verschwinden im Schlafzimmer. Eines Tages versteckt sich der 8-jährige Sohn im Kleiderschrank, um zu beobachten, was die beiden so machen. Auf einmal kommt der Ehemann überraschend nach Hause.Vor Schreck versteckt die Frau den Liebhaber ebenfalls in diesem Schrank. Der Sohn: "Dunkel hier drin." Der Mann flüstert: "Stimmt." Der Sohn: "Ich habe einen Fußball." Der Mann: "Schön für dich." Der Sohn: "Willst du den kaufen?" Der Mann: "Nee, vielen Dank." Der Sohn: "Mein Vater ist draußen." Der Mann: "OK, wie viel?" Der Sohn: "250 EUR." In den nächsten Wochen passiert es noch mal, dass der Sohn und der Liebhaber im gleichen Schrank enden. Der Sohn: "Dunkel hier drin." Der Mann: "Stimmt." Der Sohn: "Ich habe Turnschuhe." Der Mann (in Erinnerung gedanklich seufzend): "Wie viel?" Der Sohn: "500 EUR." Nach ein paar Tagen sagt der Vater zu seinem Sohn: "Nimm deine Fußballsachen und lass uns eine Runde spielen." Der Sohn: "Geht nicht, habe alles verkauft." Der Vater: "Für wie viel?" Der Sohn: "750 EUR." Der Vater: "Es ist unglaublich, wie du deine Freunde betrügst. Das ist viel mehr, als die Sachen jemals gekostet haben. Ich werde dich zum Beichten in die Kirche bringen." Der Vater bringt seinen Sohn in die Kirche zur Beichte, setzt ihn in den Beichtstuhl und schließt die Tür. Der Sohn: "Dunkel hier drin." Der Pfarrer: "Hör auf mit der Scheiße!"


----------



## Tade (9. Februar 2009)

Treffen sich ein Kamel und ein Elefant.
Sagt der Elefant zum Kamel: Oh, wie siehts du denn aus? Du hast deine Brüste ja auf dem Rücken?!?!
Das Kamel: Ja das sagt der richtige, du hast deinen Schwanz ja mitten im Gesicht!!!


----------



## Totti25897 (26. Februar 2009)

Fliegt ein U-Boot über die Wüste. Da verliert es ein Rad. Wie viele Eier sind im Nest? 3, Joghurt hat keine Gräten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (26. Februar 2009)

Totti25897 schrieb:


> Fliegt ein U-Boot über die Wüste. Da verliert es ein Rad. Wie viele Eier sind im Nest? 3, Joghurt hat keine Gräten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mehr als schlecht


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Februar 2009)

kp ob der schonma gepostet wurde aber^^:

Eine Nonne sitzt im Bus und wird schon seit Wochen von einem Hippy beobachtet, der diese unheimlich sexy findet.
Eines Tages geht er aufs ganze und fragt sie direkt nach Sex. Die Nonne antwortet jedoch: "ich bin eine Frau Gottes, sowas kann ich nicht machen" und verlässt den Bus.
Auf einmal winkt der Busfahrer den Hippy zu sich
Busfahrer: "Hey ein kleiner Tipp. Sie is Samstags um 12 uhr immer auf dem alten Friedhof. Versuch es da mal als Jesus".
Gesagt, getan. Der Mann verkleidet sich als Jesus und trifft die Nonne wie vermutet auf dem Friedhof.
Nonne: "Oh mein Gott Jesus. Warum wandelst du wieder auf Erden?"
Mann: "Gott hat mir befohlen dich mal richtig zu verwöhnen".
Nonne: " Aber dann bitte nur von hinten damit ich meine Unschuld nicht verliere".
Nachdem die beiden fertig sind, reisst sich der Mann die Verkleidung herunter und sagt "Ha verarscht, ich bin der Hippy"
Da reisst sich die Nonne die Klamotten vom Leib und sagt: "Ha verarscht, ich bin der Busfahrer".


----------



## Doodlekeks (28. Februar 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Gott und Petrus beschliessen nur noch ganz spezielle Todesfälle zu bearbeiten und die normal Fälle den Engelen zu überlassen. Nach einiger Zeit klopft es an der Türe.
> "Herein"
> Die Türe öffnet sich und ein Mann steht in der Tür.
> "Wie bearbeiten nur ganz spezielle Todesfälle"
> ...



Den wollte isch auch erzählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arland (28. Februar 2009)

Ein Mann fährt in einem Aufzug. Irgendwo steigt eine Frau zu und sie fahren zusammen weiter.
Plötzlich bleibt der Aufzug stecken. Die Frau schaut ihn verführerisch an, leckt sich langsam über die Lippen, zieht Bluse und BH aus und meint schließlich zu ihm: "Los, mach, dass ich mich wie eine richtige Frau fühle!"
Der Mann überlegt kurz, knöpft dann sein Hemd auf, schmeißt es auf den Boden und meint: "Hier! Waschen und bügeln!"


Chef zum verspäteten Mitarbeiter: "Sie kommen diese Woche schon zum Vierten mal zu spät. Was schließen sie daraus?"
"Es ist Donnerstag!"

Was sagt ein Mann, der bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser steht?
Das geht über meinen Verstand.


----------



## Eruator (2. März 2009)

nAbend,
also ich weis nid ob den schon jemand erzählt hat aber : Liegen zwei Erbsen aufm Fensterbrett. Die eine fliegt runter, die andrere heisst HEinz...Muhahahahahahahahaha
naja als ich den das erste mal gehört habe hab ich mich kaputt gelacht^^


----------



## wass'n? (3. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> ich vermute der thread is eh bald zu ..
> 
> ich weiß nich warum, aber alle sammel threads die versprechen spaß zu machen sind bald zu ..
> 
> ...


 Du irrst. Nicht Bewertungsthreads sondern sondern die kindischen "wer ist die stärkste Klasse (macht den meisten dmg.)" Therads haben die höchste Halbwertzeit.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> ich vermute der thread is eh bald zu ..
> 
> ich weiß nich warum, aber alle sammel threads die versprechen spaß zu machen sind bald zu ..
> 
> ...


naja, wir ham mitlerweile märz...


----------



## LordofDemons (3. März 2009)

äh was hat euer zeug da oben mit witzen zu tuN?

soll ich mal reporten?

edit: ich hab mal reported bei soviel scheiße auf einem haufen -.-


----------



## Huntermoon (3. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> soll ich mal reporten?


nö

O, dan n Witz:
Sitzen zwei Vampire aufm Baum, einer fällt runter. Beide TOT! 
so, und jetzt alle malachen!


----------



## Zonalar (3. März 2009)

ha-ha...

Es gibt einen Mensch, der zum Nachnamen "Ohnesorge" hat...isn guter Poet^^Hab ich mal irgendwo auf Youtube gesehn bei den Lyrik-Battle


----------



## Oonâgh (3. März 2009)

Hahahahahaha *lach*
k?


----------



## picollo0071 (4. März 2009)

Zwei Vampire sitzen kurz nach Mtternacht auf der Burgmauer. Sagt der eine zum amderen: "So. Ich hab Hunger, Ich geh mal auf die Jagd. BIs gleich"
Keine 30 sekunden Später kommt der Vampier mit einem total Blutverschmierten Gesicht zurück. Fragt der Daheimgebliebene mit einem "o0-Gesicht": "Wie hast du das jetzt so schnell geschafft?"
Antwortet der andere: "Siehst du da vorne den Laternenpfahl?"
"Ja"
Ich hab ihn nicht gesehen"


----------



## Alion (4. März 2009)

Im Leben gibt es immer zwei Möglichkeiten.

Entweder man kommt als Mädchen zur Welt oder als Junge.
Wenn man als Mädchen auf die Welt kommt ist gut, wenn man als Junge zur Welt kommt gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder man muss ins Militär oder nicht.
Wenn man nicht ins Militär muss ist gut, wenn doch gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder es gibt Krieg oder es gibt keinen Krieg.
Wenn es keinen Krieg gibt ist gut, wenn es Krieg gibt, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder man Stirbt oder man überlebt.
Wenn man überlebt ist gut, wenn nicht gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder man wird eingesargt oder man wird verbrannt und die Asche im Wald verstreut.
Wenn man eingesargt wird ist gut, wenn man im Wald verstreut wird gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder aus einem wird ein Busch, oder aus einem wird ein Baum.
Wenn aus einem ein Busch wird, ist gut, wenn aus einem ein Baum wird gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder man wird gefällt, oder man bleibt stehen.
Wenn man stehen bleibt ist gut, wenn man gefällt wird gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder man wird zu einem Möbelstück verarbeitet, oder man wird zu Papier verarbeitet.
Wenn man zu einem Möbelstück wird ist gut, wenn man zu Papier verarbeitet wird, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder wir man nach der Verwendung verbrannt, oder man wird Recycled.
Wenn man verbrannt wird ist gut, wenn man Recycled wird gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder man wird zu Zeitungspapier verarbeitet oder man wird zu Klopapier verarbeitet.
Wenn man zu Zeitungspapier verarbeitet wird ist gut, wenn man zu Klopapier verarbeitet wird gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder man wird von einem Mann gebraucht oder von einer Frau.
Wenn man von einem Mann gebraucht wir ist gut, wenn man von einer Frau gebraucht wird gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder man wird vorne gebraucht oder hinten.
Wenn man vorne gebraucht wird ist gut, und wenn man hinten gebraucht wird... *Ist man endgültig am Arsch*


----------



## Huntermoon (4. März 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Im Leben gibt es immer zwei Möglichkeiten.
> [ganz vielle entweder oder möglichkeiten]


lustig xD


----------



## Naarg (4. März 2009)

In der Regel haben Vikinger rote Bärte...

Denkt um die Ecke


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> In der Regel haben Vikinger rote Bärte...
> 
> Denkt um die Ecke


Vikingerinen -.-


----------



## picollo0071 (4. März 2009)

Auch vikinger. Denk noch mal genau nach.
Warte. Ich geb dir nen Tip:  --------> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <----------------


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Auch vikinger. Denk noch mal genau nach.
> Warte. Ich geb dir nen Tip:  -------->
> 
> 
> ...


Oo shit bin ich langsam im kopf


----------



## Macta (15. März 2009)

Sind keine Witze, aber trotzdem, wie ich finde, nicht minder lustig.

1. Das offizielle Parteiblatt der NPD wird in Polen gedruckt.

2. Die "Free Tibet"-Fahnen werden in China produziert.

3. Kennedy kaufte vor dem Embargo gegen Kuba 1200 kubanische Zigarren.


----------



## Niranda (15. Juni 2009)

Hier mal ein Paar Fakten:

1. Du bist im Internet


2. Du bist im Buffed Forum


3. Du liest grad


5. Du hast nicht bemerkt das 4. fehlt..


6. Du kontrollierst es grade...


7. Du lachst


und noch was...

Es gibt genau 6 wahrheiten
in deinem Leben:

1. Du kannst nicht alle deine Zähne
mit deiner Zunge berühren!!!



2. Du bist ein Idiot, weil du Wahrheit 1.
auf die Probe gestellt hast.



3. Wahrheit 1 ist eine Lüge.



4. Jetzt lächelst du,
weil du ein Idiot bist :-)



5. Du wirst das bald an einen anderen
Idioten schicken.



6. Du lächelst immer noch,
weil du dich freust,
dass der nächste genauso blöd sein wird,
wie DU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 soll kein flame sein is nur etwas lustiges was ich so ma gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostnova (15. Juni 2009)

was ist der unterschied zwischen jesus und casanova? .............der gesichtsausdruck beim nageln :O

hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich atheist bin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (15. Juni 2009)

Ein junges Pärchen will so schnell wie möglich heiraten. Sie besteht aber unbedingt auf einen AIDS-Test. Er geht zum Arzt und bittet um einen Soforttest.

Der Arzt sagt ihm, dass es bis zum Ergebnis mindestens vier Wochen dauert. "Ich möchte aber nächste Woche heiraten. Gibt es da nichts Schnelleres?"
"Doch, eine Möglichkeit gibt es, die aber nur zu 97% Klarheit verschafft." 

"Welche denn ?"

"Sie gehen auf eine Weide mit vielen Schafen und holen Ihren Freund raus. Wenn die Schafe herankommen und genüsslich daran lutschen, sind Sie nicht infiziert!"

Wochen später trifft er einen Kumpel, der ihn fragt, wie es denn nun in der Ehe so geht ... "Wieso Ehe? Ich bin jetzt Schäfer!&#8220;


----------



## Reflox (17. Juni 2009)

So 2 meiner Lieblingen:

Oberengel steht an einer Maschine an der Gehirne für Menschen produziert wird: Wenn er den Knopf 
1mal drückt kommt ein Männerhirn, bei 2mal ein Frauenhirn beim dritten mal ein Idiotenhirn. Eines Tages muss der Oberengel zu Gott und sagt seinem Sekretär er solle kurz übernehmen... 1ne Stunde später kommt er zurück und schreit gleich los: "WARUM DRÜCKST DU IMMER "IDIOT"?"
"Nich aufregen Chefchen da wird ne Grosslieferung in Amerika erwartet"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wenn eine Frau den Mann zum Fenster rausschmeist kommt es in der Zeitung, wenn ein Mann die Frau aus dem Fenster wirft kommt es im Magazin "Schöner wohnen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (17. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo shit bin ich langsam im kopf


 

ich blick des i-wie garnicht
versaut oder rote bärte 


nee sry keine ahnung pls erklären


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2009)

Kann mir den nicht verkneifen:

Was macht ne Blondine im Haus?



Spoiler



Wohnen =P


<--- Wer was anderes dachte zeugt davon dass ein Mensch alles damit verbindet was er immer hört^.^


----------



## mastergamer (18. Juni 2009)

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen deiner Intimbehaarung und Obama? - Es gibt keinen, beide wollen den Bush weg haben. ^^


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

- Treffen sich 2 Spastis.
Fragt der eine: "Stimmt es, dass du gestern in der Disco den Breakdance Wettbewerb gewonnen hast?"
Der andere: "Ja, aber ich wollte mir eigentlich nur eine Cola holen"

- Geht n Cowboy zum Friseur. Kommt raus, Pony weg.

- Was steht auf dem Grabstein der Putzfrau? Sie kehrt nie wieder.

- Was waren die letzten worte eines Sportlehrers? Und nun bitte alle Speere zu mir!

- Wie nennt man Jesus auf Holländisch? - Jup van Balken

- Was sind 90 Neo-Nazis in der Ecke? Ein rechter Winkel.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2009)

Was sind die letzen Worte...

...eines Flaschirmspringers: Mist, Motten!

...eines Bergsteigers: Die Karabiener waren echt günstig.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2009)

Was sind die letzen Worte...

...eines Biologierlehrers: Nein, die schlange ist NICHT giftig.
...eines Geographielehrers: Der Vulkan ist schon ewig nicht mehr aktiv (von mir und klassenkollgen erfunden)
...eines Direktors: keine Sorge, der Schulstreik eskaliert nicht...


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (22. Juni 2009)

Mein Liblings Witz ist der hier...

gehen zwei Chinesen Bergsteigen.... fällt dem einem das Radio runter und sagt:
``Hol I die Ladio ode hol du die Ladio?´´


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Sein eigener Großvater?

Der neue Patient war so ungewöhnlich fügsam und geradezu vernünftig, dass der Leiter der Irrenanstalt zu ihm sagte:
"Wissen Sie, wo Sie hier sind?"
"Ja, leider, leider", erwiderte jener traurig, "ich bin in der Irrenanstalt".
"Aber warum sind Sie denn hierher gekommen?", fragte der Arzt.
"Das beruht auf tragischen Verwicklungen", erklärte der Gefragte. "Sehen Sie:
Ich heiratete eine Witwe mit erwachsener Tochter. Darauf heiratete mein Vater die Tochter meiner Frau. Dadurch wurde also meine Frau die Schwiegermutter ihres Schwiegervaters, meine Stieftochter wurde meine Stiefmutter und mein Vater mein Schwiegersohn.
Meine Stiefmutter bekam einen Sohn, der also mein Stiefbruder war, aber er war auch der Onkel meiner Frau, also war ich Großvater meines Stiefbruders. 
 Als nun meine Frau auch einen Jungen bekam, war der auch der Schwager meines Vaters (als Bruder seiner Frau). Meine Stieftochter ist aber auch zu gleich die Großmutter ihres Bruders, denn der ist ja der Sohn ihres Stiefsohnes. Da ich der Stiefvater meines Kindes bin, ist mein Sohn auch der Stiefbruder meines Vaters, zugleich aber auch der Sohn meiner Großmutter, da ja meine Frau die Schwiegertochter ihrer Tochter ist.
Ich bin der Stiefvater meiner Stiefmutter, mein Vater und seine Frau sind meine Stiefkinder, mein Vater und mein Sohn sind Brüder, meine Frau ist meine Großmutter, weil sie die Mutter meiner Stiefmutter ist, ich bin der Neffe meines Vaters und zugleich mein eigener Großvater. Und das", schloss der Kranke, "hat mich den Verstand gekostet".
"Ich verstehe", nickte der Arzt tiefsinnig und begab sich selbst in die Behandlung seines Assistenzarztes.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (29. Juni 2009)

Ein 4 Stöckiges Haus:

In der ersten Etage: Michael Schuhmacher
In der zweiten Etage: Ralf Schuhmacher
In der dritten Etage: ein blinder Mann
In der vierten Etage: eine schöne Frau

Eines Tages als die Frau am duschen war, klopfte es an der Tür. Die Frau nahm sich ein Handtuch, ging zur Tür und öffnete sie. Michael Schuhmacher stand dort und sagte stolz:" Ich habe heute bei einem Rennen den ersten Platz gemacht!", die Frau sagte, dass sie sich für ihn freue,machte die Tür zu und ging wieder Duschen.

Kurze Zeit später klingelte es wieder an der Tür. Die Frau nahm ein Handtuch, ging zur Tür, an der Ralf Schuhmacher stand und voller freude verkündete: "Ich habe heute den zweiten Platz bei einem Rennen gemacht!"Die Frau erwiederte das sie sich freue und ging wieder duschen.

Nach ca. 2 Minuten klingelte es wieder an der Tür, die Frau sagte sich:" Das kann nur der blinde sein!" ging nackt aus der Dusche zur Tür, öffnete sie, es war tatsächlich der Blind der überglücklich schrie:"ICH KANN WIEDER SEHEN!!"


----------



## Gored (29. Juni 2009)

Was ist grün und fliegt durchs Weltall ? Ein Salatellit

Was ist braun und sitz hinter Gittern ? Eine Knastanie


Wem so witze gefallen soll sich grad melden ich hab noch ein paar von denen...


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2009)

was ist grün, springt von baum zu baum und sammelt nüsse - joschaka fischer 

-.-

narf


----------



## Gored (29. Juni 2009)

naja das is ja jetzt so en anti witz wo net lustig ist @lod

naja dann probier ich mein glück auch noch mal :

Kommt ein Einarmiger in den Second Hand Shop.


----------



## jolk (29. Juni 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> Wem so witze gefallen soll sich grad melden ich hab noch ein paar von denen...



*meld* 

okay sie gefallen mir net wirklich aber ich brauch sie für etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. Juni 2009)

Kommt ein Mann ins Amt, um seinen Nachnamen ändern zu lassen.

"Wie heissen Sie den", fragt der Beamte.

"Schweisseimer ", antwortete der Mann.

"Und wie möchten Sie den heissen?"

"Ich möchte noch ein H in meinen Namen haben, also Schweissheimer ".

"Das wird aber nicht billig", entgegnete der Beamte.

"Das weiss ich, was glauben Sie wohl was das W gekostet hat"


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> Was ist grün und fliegt durchs Weltall ? Ein Salatellit
> 
> Was ist braun und sitz hinter Gittern ? Eine Knastanie
> 
> ...



Bitte!! Ich steh auf diesen flachen Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (29. Juni 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> Kommt ein Einarmiger in den Second Hand Shop.



Der ist richtig mies. Sowas mag ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuckerl (29. Juni 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Bitte!! Ich steh auf diesen flachen Humor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Polizei hat einen Penis verhaftet... er hat gestanden.


----------



## PewPew_oO (30. Juni 2009)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Casanova und Jesus?

Der Gesichtsausdruck beim Nageln.


----------



## Gored (30. Juni 2009)

na gut dann pack ich mal noch ein bis zwei der flacheren witze aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist rot und hat Durchfall ?? Eine Klomate

Was ist weiß und springt durch den Wald ? Ein Jumpignon.

Was ist lila und sitzt in der Kirche in der ersten Reihe ?? Eine Frommbeere

Was ist orange und läuft über alle Berge ? Eine Wanderine

Was ist braun und schwimmt unter der Wasseroberfläche ? Ein U-Brot


So jetzt hab ich aber erstmal mein Pulver verschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sag mal Jolk für was braucht man den so Witze ???^^

Einen noch :

Was ist ein Einarmiger beim Skat spielen ? Mischen impossible.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2009)

Was ist grün und rennt durch den Wald?



Spoiler



Ein Rudel Essiggurken



Was ist unsichtbar und rennt hinterher?


Spoiler



Das Gurkenglas


Was stimmt daran nicht?



Spoiler



Essiggurken sind keine Rudeltiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Bitte!! Ich steh auf diesen flachen Humor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was ist braun und schwimmt unter Wasser?


Spoiler



Ein U-Brot!



Wie, Euch ist dieser Witz bereits zu ausgelutscht? Dann kennt Ihr den bestimmt noch nicht:
Was ist braun und schwimmt unter Wasser?


Spoiler



Ein grosses Stück Hundekot



Kennt einer den Begriff Alpenpizza?


Spoiler



Kuhmist



Und welche Äpfel wurden schonmal gegessen?


Spoiler



Pferdeäpfel



Und wie findet Ihr diese Witze?


Spoiler



Einfach nur scheisse




So, hab mir Mühe gegeben, viel flacher gehts bei mir nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juni 2009)

Wie sind diese Witze?


Spoiler



Flach.


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. Juni 2009)

So, dann werd ich auch mal 2 Witz zum Besten geben.

Vorher sei gesagt, dass weder ich noch die Leute, von denen ich diese beiden Witze habe, in irgend einer Form Fremdenfeindlich sind sondern uns nur im trunkenen Zustand daran belustigen. Mir ist klar, dass diese Witze für manche Menschen als beleidigend aufgefasst werden können, sie sollten dennnoch nicht ernst genommen werden. Wer denkt, dass er eine Abneigung gegen solche Witze haben könnte, den bitte Ich darum die folgenden Sätze nicht zu lesen.
Falls ihr die Witze anstößig findet, so habt ihr dazu euer gutes Recht. Seid aber so gut und toleriert diesen Humor.

Für die anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :

Frage: 



Spoiler



Wozu gibt es auch weisse Schockolade?



Antwort: 



Spoiler



damit sich die Schwarzen im Kino nicht auf die Finger beißen.



Frage: 



Spoiler



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Schwarzen und Winterreifen?



Antwort: 



Spoiler



Winterreifen singen nicht, wenn sie in Ketten gelegt werden.



Weiteres folgt, sobald ich mich erinnern kann


----------



## Reflox (2. Juli 2009)

Was bekommt man wenn man einen Werwolf mit nem Hund kreuzt?


Spoiler



Einen sehr nervösen Postboten.



Was hat man wenn man ne Chips-Tüte mit nem Krokodil kreuzt?


Spoiler



Ne Hand weniger..



Was ist rosa und schwingt von Baum zu Baum?


Spoiler



Ein Tarzipan.


Was hat man wenn eine Tomate überfahren wird?


Spoiler



Ketchup


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Juli 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was hat man wenn eine Tomate überfahren wird?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



uuuuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Juli 2009)

Der Elfenbauer ist ein richtiger Schinder, und so stehen er uns sein Zwergenknecht eines Tages auf dem Feld und er befielt:
"Zwerg geh und hol mir meine Stiefel, ich hab sie vergessen"
"Hohl sie dir doch selbst"
"Geh und hohl sie mir oder du wirst die Konsequenzen spüren"
Missmutig stapft der Zwerg zurück zum Hof, dort angekommen findet er in der Küche die gutaussehende Elfenbäuerin und ihre hübsche Tochter vor.
Da kommt ihm ein Gedanke.
"Hey ihr beiden, macht euch mal nackig, der Elfenbauer hat gesagt ich soll euch mal richtig durchnehmen"
"Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht, Zwerg"
"Soll ich es euch beweisen?" sagt der Zwerg und stapft zum Fenster, die Elfenbäuerin und ihre Tochter neugierig hinterher.
Er reißt das Fenster auf und schreit aufs Feld hinaus:
"Hey Bauer, beide?"
"Natürlich beide du Idiot"


Hab ich aus dem HDRO Forum.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> uuuuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaa brutaler Witz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (4. Juli 2009)

Warum richen Frauen so gut?

Weil sie zu 80% aus orangenhaut bestehen 

-.-


----------



## jolk (4. Juli 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> Sag mal Jolk für was braucht man den so Witze ???^^


ach hatten einen lustigen Abend mit viel Alkohol und dann werden selbst solche witze lustig (und der vorteil ist, dass man sie nicht so schnell vergisst oder die pointe zerstören kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , außerdem sind sie meist kurz und man verhaspelt sich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

btt:
Gespräch zwischen Mann und Frau vor der Hochzeit:

 Er: "Na endlich, ich habe schon so lange gewartet!"
 Sie: "Möchtest Du, dass ich gehe?
 Er: "Nein! Wie kommst Du darauf? Schon die Vorstellung ist schrecklich für mich!"
 Sie: "Liebst Du mich?"
 Er: "Natürlich! Zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit!"
 Sie: "Hast Du mich jemals betrogen?"
 Er: "Nein! Niemals! Warum fragst Du das?"
 Sie: "Willst Du mich küssen?"
 Er: "Ja, jedes Mal, wenn ich Gelegenheit dazu habe!"
 Sie: "Würdest du mich jemals schlagen?"
 Er: "Bist Du wahnsinnig? Du weißt doch wie ich bin!"
 Sie: "Kann ich Dir voll vertrauen?"
 Er: "Ja."
 Sie: "Mein Schatzi!"

 Sieben Jahre nach der Hochzeit: Text einfach nur von unten nach oben lesen!


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

HAMBURG, ST PAULI... Einschulung 1. Klasse

Die Lehrerin will sich gleich am 1.
Schultag beliebt machen und sagt voller
Stolz, dass sie pauli-Fan sei und
fragt die Klasse, wer sonst noch
pauli-Fan ist. Alle Hände gehen
nach oben, nur ein kleines Mädchen
meldet sich nicht.

Die Lehrerin fragt:
"Warum meldest Du dich denn nicht?"
"Weil ich kein pauli-Fan bin."
"Zu welchem Verein hälst Du dann?" "Ich
bin Hansa-fan und stolz drauf."
Hansa, um Himmels Willen... warum denn
Hansa" "Naja... mein Papa kommt aus
Rostock und meine Mama auch. Und beide
sind Hansa-fans, also bin ich es auch."

"Aber mein Kind, Du musst doch deinen
Eltern nicht alles nachmachen. Stell dir
mal vor, deine Mutter wäre eine Nutte
und dein Vater ein Drogendealer oder ein
Vergewaltiger. Was wäre dann?"

"Tja, dann wäre ich wohl auch ein
PAULI-Fan..." 

(PS: Ja ich komme aus MV, nein, ich hasse Fußball!)


----------



## PewPew_oO (8. Juli 2009)

Ein Priester und eine Nonne befinden sich auf einer Reise in den Alpen. Auf ihrer Reise werden sie von einem großen Schneesturm überrascht. Sie können sich aber glücklicherweise bis zu einer Hütte durchkämpfen. Dort angekommen bereiten sie sich für die Übernachtung vor. Es gibt sogar einen ganzen Schrank voll Decken und einen Schlafsack, allerdings nur ein Bett. Als Gentleman weiss der Priester natürlich, was sich gehört und sagt zur Nonne: "Schwester, schlafen Sie im Bett. Ich nehme den Schlafsack."

Gerade hat der Priester den Reissverschluß des Schlafsacks und die Augen geschlossen, da tönt es aus dem Bett: "Vater, mir ist kalt." Der Priester befreit sich aus dem Schlafsack, greift eine weitere Decke und breitet sie über der Nonne aus. Dann mummelt er sich zum zweiten Mal in den Schlafsack und beginnt, wieder in das Reich der Träume zu gleiten.

Noch einmal ist zu hören: "Vater, mir ist noch immer kalt." Die gleiche Prozedur: Der Priester kriecht aus dem Schlafsack, breitet noch eine weitere Decke über der Nonne aus und legt sich wieder schlafen.

Gerade hat er seine Augen geschlossen, da sagt sie erneut: "Vater, mir ist ja soooooooo kalt ...!" Dieses Mal bleibt der Geistliche, wo er ist und antwortet: "Schwester, ich habe eine Idee. Wir sind hier oben von der Aussenwelt abgeschnitten und keine Seele wird jemals erfahren, was sich heute Nacht hier abgespielt hat!" Er grinst dabei schelmisch und fügt hinzu: "Wir könnten doch einfach so tun, als wären wir verheiratet ..."

Die Nonne hat insgeheim hoffnungsvoll schon darauf gewartet und haucht: "Oh jaaa ..., das wäre schön."

Darauf brüllt der Priester: "Dann steh' gefälligst auf und hol' dir deine scheiß Decke selbst!"


----------



## Mefisthor (14. Juli 2009)

Eines Tages kommt Frau Merkel zu Tode und muss sich entscheiden ob sie in den Himmel oder in die Hölle will.
Zuerst schaut sie in die Hölle, um zu sehen was es da gibt
Seltsamerweise ist die Hölle aber wunderschön, mit allem was sich eine Kanzlerin so wünscht
Dann sieht sie beim Himmel vorbei und merkt das es da eigentlich recht langweilig ist, immer nur so auf Wolken rumschweben.
Dann wird se vom Petrus gefragt wo sie denn hin will. Sie meinte nur "Natürlich in die Hölle, da ist es viel schöner"
Dann kommt sie in die Hölle und bemerkt das aufeinmal alles anders ist, es brennt alles und es ist fürchterlich, also fragt sie den Teufel wo all die schönen Sachen hin sind.
Und darauf der Teufel nur : "Das war VOR der Wahl"


----------



## Artherk (23. Oktober 2009)

Warum bekommen Polizisten zäpfchen anstatt medikamente?
naja arschlöcher behandelt man eben damit

Warum nimmt der ostfriese immer senf mit aufs klo?
Damit er was für die wurst hat...


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

Mann kommt zum artzt und sagt: Oh herr doktor herr doktor mir tut alles so schrecklich weh vor allem im Lendenbereich das  tut so weh.
DEr Doktor sieht den mann an und sagt sofort: Ja also ganz klar sie müssen sofort aufhören sich selbst zu bef(lalalala)!
Der mann antwortet: WIE WAS? aufhören? warum? nein!
Sagt der doktor : doch sonst kann ich sie nicht untersuchen -.-


----------



## Camô (23. Oktober 2009)

Ein Typ kommt zur Tanke gefahren, steigt aus und geht zum Tankwart:

Typ: "Ich hätte gerne einen Eimer Wasser bitte!"
Wart: " ... na gut."

Der Tankwart gibt ihm einen Eimer voll mit Wasser. Der Mann geht zurück zu seinem Wagen, öffnet die Kofferraumtür und schüttet es hinein. Anschließend fährt er weg.
Am nächsten Tag kommt der Mann erneut zur Tanke, und bittet den Tankwart wieder um einen Eimer Wasser. Verdutzt willigt der Tankwart ein und sieht wieder, wie der Mann den Wassereimer im Kofferraum entleert.
Am darauffolgenden Tag das gleiche Spiel: Der Mann bittet um einen Wassereimer. Nun hat er aber die Neugierde des Mannes geweckt, der dann fragt:

Wart: "Sagen Sie mal, warum schütten Sie denn das Wasser in Ihren Kofferraum? Kann ich mal gucken?"
Typ: " ... also gut."

Der Wart folgt dem Mann zum Kofferraum und sieht darin einen Pinguin.

Wart: "Was zum Teufel machen Sie mit dem Pinguin?? Warum bringen Sie ihn nicht einfach in einen Zoo?"
Typ: "Da haben Sie wohl Recht."

Der Mann steigt in seinen Wagen und fährt davon. Doch am nächsten Tag kommt er wieder und bittet den Tankwart erneut um einen Eimer Wasser.

Wart: "Sagen Sie mal, sind Sie denn gestern mit dem Pinguin nicht in den Zoo gefahren, wie ich's gesagt hatte??"
Typ: "Doch, da waren wir. Aber heute fahren wir ins Kino."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LongD (24. November 2009)

/push

und zugabe:

Ein Bankräuber in der Bank befragt seine Geisel:

"Hast du gesehen was ich gerade gemacht habe?" Mann A: "Ja, hab ich"   *PENG* erschießt den Mann und geht zum nächsten.

"Hast du gesehen was ich gerade gemacht habe?" Mann B: "Ja, hab ich"   *PENG* erschießt den Mann und geht zum nächsten.

"Hast du gesehen was ich gerade gemacht habe?" Mann C: "Nein, aber meine Frau" ............. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infernallord (26. November 2009)

ma was zum aktuellen anlass...

treffen sich n bär n tiger und n schwein in ner bar

sagt der bär: wenn ich brülle hat der ganze wald angst

sagt der tiger: wenn ich brülle hat der ganze dschungel angst

sagt das schwein: das is doch alles kindergarten... wenn ich huste hat die ganze welt angst ^^


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (28. November 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> ach hatten einen lustigen Abend mit viel Alkohol und dann werden selbst solche witze lustig (und der vorteil ist, dass man sie nicht so schnell vergisst oder die pointe zerstören kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau den hab ich gesucht !!!
Vor 2 Jahren im /2 gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke =D


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2009)

So, ich habe jetzt mal auf yahoo answers nach Schwangerschaft gesucht und einen Post/Thread mit witzen gefunden.
Ich übersetze sie mal ins deutsche. Wenn das aber ein englisches Wortspiel ist, werde ich es nicht anrühren.

So:

Frage: Sollte ich nach 35 noch ein Baby haben?
Antwort: Nein, 35 sind genug.

Frage: When will my baby move?
Antwort: With any luck, right after he finishes high school.

Ja, mir ist keine nette deutsche Übersetzung eingefallen.

Frage: Woher weiß ich ob meine Übelkeit morgens an meiner Schwangerschaft liegt ooder ob ich die Grippe habe?
Antwort: Wenn du die Grippe hast, wird es sich bessern.

Frage: Was ist das häufigste Bedürfnis wenn man Schwanger ist?
Antwort: Das der Mann der Schwangere ist.

Frage: Was ist die zuverlässigste Methode um das Geschlecht eines Kindes festzustellen?
Antwort: Die Geburt.

Frage: Desto länger ich schwanger bin, desto mehr Läute lächen mich an. Warum?
Antwort: Weil du fetter bist als sie.

Frage: Gibt es etwas das ich nach der Geburt eines Kindes vermeiden sollte?
Antwort: Ja, Schwangerschaft.

Frage: Where is the best place to store breast milk?
Antwort: In your breasts.

Frage: Hat es etwas zu bedeuten wenn ein Kind mit Zähnen auf die Welt kommt?
Antwort: Ja, das bedeutet das sich die Mutter überlegen sollte, ob sie das Baby stillen soll.

Frage: Unser Kind wurde vor einer Woche geboren. Wann wird sich meine Frau wieder normal verhalten?
Antwort: Wenn die Kinder auf dem College sind.


Naja, einige sind mehr oder weniger lustig. Ich find die meisten gut.


----------



## Lekraan (26. Dezember 2009)

Treffen sich 2 Fische. Sagt der eine: "Hi"
Meint der andere panisch: "WO?"

....ahhahaha ... was ein Brüller -.-


----------



## meckermize (27. Dezember 2009)

Duni schrieb:


> kommt ein aachener in den himmel.
> im himmel hängen überall uhren, fragt der aachener was das mit den uhren auf
> sich hat.
> erklärt gott ihm, dass jedes mal wenn ein idiot geboren wird, die uhr einen strich
> ...




Das is der geilste....auch wenn ich Kölsche Mädche bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mimoun (27. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt kommt meiner *freu*

Anruf bei der Hotline...
 Kunde: "Ich benutze Windows..."
 Hotline: "Ja..."
 Kunde: "...mein Computer funktioniert nicht richtig."
 Hotline: "Das sagten Sie bereits..."


----------



## worldofhordcraft (31. Dezember 2009)

<Kaya> Ronja du denkst immer nur an das eine! 
<Ronja> Schokolade? 
<Kaya> Nein, das was mit S anfängt! 
<Ronja> Schokolade? 

<ascian> wofür braucht ihr leute alle ein auto? 
<Odat> weil die leute einen immer komisch angucken, wenn man über die autobahn spaziert und brumm-geräusche macht 

<EiPott> Wir sollten in der Klasse nen Wissensquiz über Allgemeinwissen stellen und der OBERNERD aus unserere Klasse schreibt erstmal als Frage: "Wie heißt der Junge, der Zelda retten muss"... so ein Freak :/ 
<Groot> Link? 
<EiPott> Junge wir haben es aufgeschrieben! So mit Stiften und Papier und so! Kann dir also dir also keinen Link geben! ALLES NUR NOCH FREAKS AUF DER WELT?!?? 
EiPott has quit IRC. (Quit) 
<Groot> oO 

<liljon> alter ich muss dir was erzählen ... 
<hemp> ja? 
<liljon> ich letztens so in der kneipe, vollbesoffen, hab grad noch mitgekriegt was ich tu... 
<hemp> lol 
<liljon> in  meinem suff sag ich dann so "wenn ich maln mädl heirat, dann schick ich die schwiegermutter erst mal fünf jahre in urlaub" 
<hemp> lol... 
<liljon> etz warte mal... fünf minuten später kommt dann nämlich so ein opa, schaut mich an, holtn foto von so ner heissen blondine raus und sagt voll ernst "willst du meine tochter heiraten?" 
<hemp> loooool 
<liljon> hättest mein gesicht mal sehn solln... 

<aamP> ich hab meine beiden goldfische "einer" und "zwei" genannt 
<aamP> wenn einer stirbt, hab ich immer noch zwei


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> <EiPott> Wir sollten in der Klasse nen Wissensquiz über Allgemeinwissen stellen und der OBERNERD aus unserere Klasse schreibt erstmal als Frage: "Wie heißt der Junge, der Zelda retten muss"... so ein Freak :/
> <Groot> Link?
> <EiPott> Junge wir haben es aufgeschrieben! So mit Stiften und Papier und so! Kann dir also dir also keinen Link geben! ALLES NUR NOCH FREAKS AUF DER WELT?!??
> EiPott has quit IRC. (Quit)
> <Groot> oO






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der ist echt gut


----------



## Vanth1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ein Deutscher, ein Schweizer und ein Franzose werden zum Tod durch Erschießen verurteilt. Da sagt der Deutsche zum Schweizer und zum Franzosen: "Ich hab gehört, dass die Leute von der Exekution sehr leichtgläubig sind! Wenn wir clever sind, können wir es schaffen, zu entkommen." Der Deutsche wird zur Exekution im Freien gebeten.

Der Exekutionskommandeur ruft: "Gewehre anlegen!"

Da schreit der Deutsche: "Erdbeben!"

Die Leute glauben ihm und laufen weg und der Deutsche entkommt!

Der Schweizer denkt: "Das schaff ich auch!" Er wird zur Exekution gebeten.

Der Kommandeur ruft: "Gewehre anlegen!"

Der Schweizer schreit: "Sturmflut!"

Die Leute glauben auch ihm und laufen weg. Der Schweizer ist frei.

Da denkt sich der Franzose: "Das schaffe ich auch." Der Franzose wird zur Exekution freigegeben.

Der Kommandeur ruft: "Gewehre anlegen!"

Der Franzose schreit: "Feuer!"


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Januar 2010)

Eine alte Oma wohnt in einem ganz hohen Hochhaus! Sie wohnt im 12. Stockwerk.

Die Oma will einkaufen. Also nimmt sie den Fahrstuhl und steigt ein, drückt den Knopf fürs Erdgeschoss.
Dann bleibt der Fahrstuhl plötzlich stehen und eine voll aufgestylte Frau kommt rein. Hinter ihr noch voll die Duftwolke.
Die Oma schnüffelt erstmal die Luft....dann die aufgestylte Frau: "Riecht gut was? Charnel Nr.5 90ml, 150€".
Die Oma nickt nur mit den Kopf.
Dann hält der Fahrstuhl schonwieder an. Und schonwieder steigt eine voll aufgestylte Frau ein. Wieder eine Duftwolke hinter ihr.
Die Oma schnüffelt wieder, die Frau bemerkt es und sagt: "Riecht anziehend, was? Agent Provocateur Maitresse, 50ml, 260€
*<H1> *
</H1>Die Oma nickt wieder nur mit den Kopf.
Dann, als der Fahrstuhl endlich unten war, und die Oma zuerst rausgeht, lässt sie einen fahren. (Sie hat gefurzt)
Dann sagt sie: "Riecht nett was? Rosenkohl von Aldi, 500g, 90 Cent!"


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Januar 2010)

Mir ist da letztens auch noch ein guter begegnet^^
Kann sein das er schonmal gepostet wurde aber das ict mir jetzt mal egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwei Hip-Hopper unterhalten sich über Frauenprobleme.
Der erste meint: "Alta, wie ist denn der Streit mit deiner Bitch gestern ausgegangen?"
Daraufhin der andere: "Auf Knien kam sie angekrochen, die Bitch!"
Der erste wieder: "Krass, Mann! ... Und was hat sie gesagt?"
Der zweite: "Du kannst dich nicht ewig unterm Bett verstecken, du Feigling!


----------



## Dominau (2. Juni 2010)

/threadrezz.
so jetzt lebt er wieder.

Nach jedem Flug füllen Piloten ein Formular aus, auf dem sie die Mechaniker über Probleme informieren, die während des Fluges aufgetreten sind, und die eine Reparatur
oder eine Korrektur erfordern. Die Mechaniker informieren im Gegenzug auf dem unteren Teil des Formulars die Piloten darüber, welche Maßnahmen sie jeweils ergriffen haben,
bevor das Flugzeug wieder startet. Man kann nicht behaupten, dass das Bodenpersonal oder die Ingenieure hierbei humorlos wären. Hier einige Beschwerden und Probleme, die tatsächlich
so von Piloten eingereicht wurden. Dazu der jeweilige Antwort-Kommentar der Mechaniker.

 P = Problem, das vom Piloten berichtet wurde.
S = Die Lösung/Maßnahme des Ingenieurs/Mechanikers.

P: Bereifung innen links muss fast erneuert werden.
S: Bereifung innen links fast erneuert.

P: Testflug OK, Landung mit Autopilot sehr hart.
S: Landung mit Autopilot bei diesem Flugzeugtyp nicht installiert.

P: Im Cockpit ist irgendetwas locker.
S: Wir haben im Cockpit irgendetwas wieder fest gemacht.

P: Tote Käfer auf der Scheibe.
S: Lebende Käfer im Lieferrückstand.

P: Der Autopilot leitet trotz Einstellung auf "Höhe halten" einen Sinkflug von 200 fpm ein.
S: Wir können dieses Problem auf dem Boden leider nicht nachvollziehen.

P: Hinweis auf undichte Stelle an der rechten Seite.
S: Hinweis entfernt.

P: DME ist unglaublich laut.
S: DME auf glaubwürdigere Lautstärke eingestellt.

P: IFF funktioniert nicht.
S: IFF funktioniert nie, wenn es ausgeschaltet ist.

P: Vermute Sprung in der Scheibe.
S: Vermute Sie haben recht.

P: Antrieb 3 fehlt.
S: Antrieb 3 nach kurzer Suche an der rechten Tragfläche gefunden.

P: Flugzeug fliegt komisch.
S: Flugzeug ermahnt, ernst zu sein und anständig zu fliegen.

P: Zielradar summt.
S: Zielradar neu programmiert, so dass es jetzt in Worten spricht.

P: Maus im Cockpit.
S: Katze installiert.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Juni 2010)

Geht ein Cowboy zum Friseur - kommt er raus ist sein Pony weg.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Juni 2010)

Welche Tiere können nix hören? - Die Tauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hängt ein Apfel am Baum. Fliegt eine Birne vorbei und ruft: "Hallo Apfel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
"WTF? Birnen können doch gar nicht fliegen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
"Ich schon! Ich bin die Birne Maja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Tai Guy (2. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juni 2010)

"Hallo!"
 "Allahu Akba!"
"Wieso läuft deine Frau vor dir? Bei euch Muslimen läuft doch die Frau immer ein paar Schritt hinter dem Mann, oder?
Steht doch so im Koran."
 "Als der Koran geschrieben wurde, gab es bei uns noch keine Landminen!"

Mein Vater hat Witze drauf... aber das sind meist so ausgeklügelte, lange Witze.
Ohh warte, der ist kurz:

Zwei Soldaten legen sich schlafen. 
1Soldat: "Hey, bist du noch wach?"
2Soldat: "Mhh.. ja?"
1Soldat: "Kannst du mir morgen 10 Euro leihen?"
2Soldat: "Zzzz"

Oder: 
"Gefreiter! Was tun sie, wenn eine Gestalt in der Dunkelheit auf das Kasernengelände zurobbt?"
"Ich helfe dem Kommandanten auf sein Zimmer!"

Soldatenwitze sind am besten!


----------



## Dominau (2. Juni 2010)

Lawl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Mann fliegt einen Heißluftballon und bemerkt, daß er die Orientierung verloren hat. Er reduziert seine Höhe und macht schließlich einen Mann am Boden aus. Er läßt den Ballon noch weiter sinken und ruft: "Entschuldigung, können Sie mir helfen? Ich versprach meinem Freund, ihn vor einer halben Stunden zu treffen, aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich mich befinde."
Der Mann am Boden sagt: "Ja, Sie befinden sich in einem Heißluftballon. Ihre Position ist zwischen 40 und 42 Grad nördliche Breite, und zwischen 58 und 60 Grad westliche Länge."
"Sie müssen Ingenieur sein", sagt der Ballonfahrer.
"Bin ich", antwortet der Mann. "Wie kommen Sie darauf?"
"Sehen Sie", sagt der Ballonfahrer, "alles, was Sie mir gesagt haben, ist technisch korrekt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich mit Ihren Informationen anfangen soll - ich weiß immer noch nicht, wo ich bin."
Der Ingenieur sagt hierauf: "Sie müssen ein Manager sein."
"Bin ich", antwortet der Ballonfahrer, "Wie kommen Sie darauf?"
"Sehen Sie", sagt der Ingenieur, "Sie wissen nicht, wo Sie sind, oder wohin Sie gehen. Sie haben ein Versprechen gegeben, von dem Sie keine Ahnung haben, wie Sie es einhalten können, und Sie erwarten, daß ich Ihnen dieses Problem löse. Tatsache ist: Sie befinden sich in exakt derselben Position, in der Sie waren, bevor wir uns getroffen haben, aber irgendwie ist jetzt alles meine Schuld.


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2010)

Warum rekrutiert die US Marine nur noch Nichtschwimmer? Damit sie länger das Schiff verteidigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Warum rekrutiert die US Marine nur noch Nichtschwimmer? Damit sie länger das Schiff verteidigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hat man das nicht an sich oft so gemacht, eben aus dem grund?


----------



## White_Sky (2. Juni 2010)

Den hab ich irgentwo aus'm Internet her:
Gehen zwei Männer durch dein Wald, sagt der eine:,,Schau mal da ein Pilz!", sagt der Pilz (zurück):,,Na und?".

Gehen wieder zwei Männer durch den Wald, sagt der eine:,,Schau mal da ein Pilz!", sagt der andere Mann:,,Na und?", sagt der Pilz:,,Toll was soll ich jetzt sagen?!"

Gehen wieder zwei Männer durch den Wald, sagt der eine:,,Schau mal da ein Baum!", sagt der Baum:,,Na und?, Schau mal da,da is ein Pilz!"

^^


----------



## Morvkeem (2. Juni 2010)

Geht ein Eichhörchen durchen Wald. Es trifft auf ein Pilz und trinkts aus. xD


----------



## Dominau (3. Juni 2010)

Eine Schnecke sagt zur anderen: " Warum hast Du ein blaues Auge?"
Die andere Schnecke: "Ich war im Wald joggen da ist auf einmal ein
Schwammerl aus den Boden geschossen."


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Juni 2010)

Was sagt eine Schnecke, die auf einer Schildkröte reitet?
"Huiiiiiii!"


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juni 2010)

Wieviele buffed.de Moderatoren braucht man, um eine Glühbirne zu wechseln?
4.
Ein User reported die kaputte Glühbirne.
Der erste Mod closed den Stromkreis.
Der zweite baut die kaputte Birne aus.
Der dritte kauft eine neue und baut sie ein.
Der vierte macht den Stromkreis wieder auf.


Warum sind Mods grün?
Da haben sie schon ihre Gründe!


Wie finden die Mods das Wetter?
*MOD*erat!



Jaja, ich weiß die Witze sind schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jaja, ich weiß die Witze sind schlecht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich musste bei 9 von 4 schmunzeln.....moment mal.....


Edit: um auch noch was halbwegs sinnvolles hier zu posten, hier noch eine Menge ibash Zitate:

<casmill2> Ich glaub, ich bin der letzte echte Optimist auf der Welt.
<chester> Klingt ja sehr optimistisch...

<ig3l|Guel> "Wenn Osama bin Laden nicht in Afghanistan ist, und auch nicht tot ist, glauben wir, dass er in einem anderen Land ist." - US Army General

<Demon Beaver> Auf der Lan war ein neuer Typ.
<Demon Beaver> Und als er auf Toilette war, sind wir an seinen PC gegangen und haben auf dem Desktop einen Ordner "Tierpornos" angelegt.
<Demon Beaver> dann haben wir einen screenshot gemacht und diesen als Hintergrund eingestellt
<Demon Beaver> Er hat 3 Stunden lang versucht, den Ordner loszuwerden! ^^

<Tsk> oiuyniyu98h987h89yh87y98yjn987j987y897yhkiuk;''''
<Tsk> sorry.. ich hatte ne spinne aufm keyboard.

<Boogieman> Ich streiche mit deinen Fingern deinen linken oberschenkel entlang
<Boogieman> oops, fuck, falscher channel
<Status> LOL!!
<Boogieman> vergiss, dass du das jemals gesehen hast
<Status> pff, ein hervorragender augenblick, um mal wieder nen screenshot zu machen...
* Boogieman blickt nervös umher
<Asmodi> rofl, boogieman, was machst du denn grad so?
<Boogieman> auf jeden fall habe ich grade absolut keinen cybersex mit fremden minderjährigen mädchen.

<Kers> alter ich glaub ich werd allmählich fett..
<Sophie> was? wieso?
<Kers> meine Hosen fangen an mir zu passen..
<Sophie> das heißt doch nicht das du fett bist! oO
<Kers> alter -.- ich bin hiphopper -.-

<Fanboy> c00l, 1ch m4g 35, 50 zu 5chr31b3n
<Fanboy> cool.
<Prinzessin_Lea> Fanboy, du bist ja sowas von 1337!
<Fanboy> 1337, was heißt das

<123> du glaubst nicht was gestern passiert ist
<abc> was denn?
<123> war ich so am real an der fleischtheke..da steht da so ein richtiger gangster mit lederjacke joginghose styler t-shirt und alles mit seiner mutter...sie sagt so 200g von der mortadella bitte...als die verkäuferin das dann bringt flüstert der gangster seiner mutter was ins ohr, daraufhin sagt die ganz empört zur verkäuferin:,,und wo ist das stück fleischwurst für meinen kleinen ?\ und der nickt dann auch noch so geil..ich konnt nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<abc> zu geil xD

<amiris> Hey Kerim, du hast heute am Bahnhof etwas verpasst!
<Kerim> Was?
<amiris> Zug kommt an.
<amiris> Zeit vergeht.
<amiris> Zug fährt ab.
<amiris> Was hat er vergessen?
<Kerim> Hä? Keine ahnung.
<amiris> Richtig! Die Tür zu öffnen.
<Kerim> lol
<amiris> Du hättest die Gesichter der Leute ausserhalb des Zuges sehen sollen.
<amiris> Die waren fast so Lustig wie die der Leute drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
<Kerim> rofl

<Chicalica> hey!
<TrD> ...hi?
<TrD> wer bist du?
<Chicalica> Jessica, Ich hab dein Profil im Schuelervz gesehen
<Chicalica> du bist süß
<TrD> äh, danke
<Chicalica> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<TrD> hey, Jessica, mich nervt son mädchen, das ich gar nicht kenn
<TrD> wie werd ich sie los, kannst du mir helfen?
<Chicalica> klar, sag ihr irgendeine entschuldigung wie "Meine Mutter ist grad stocksauer auf mich" oder so
<TrD> oh alles klar, danke!
<TrD> Ich muss off
<TrD> Meine Mutter ist grad stocksauer auf mich
<TrD> cu

<morph> Lol wie geil war das denn heute?! Ein Freund von mir ruft an...
<morph> Meine kleine Schwester geht ran.. Er fragt "Is Moritz da?"
<morph> Sie "Ja" & legt auf

<Puschel> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass ein Vibrator nach ein paar mal Nutzen im Arsch ist?

<Zyrjello> Mein Informatik-Lehrer hat ne Rundmail geschrieben:
<Zyrjello> Ich möchte dies nochmal eindeutig formulieren,
<Zyrjello> weil mich mehrere gefragt haben:
<Zyrjello> Das Release von Halo 3 kommende Nacht
<Zyrjello> gilt auch im Informatikkurs nicht als Religiöser Feiertag.

<Mächi> Ich finds geil =D Antivirmeldung eben - "Erweitern sie Ihren Schutz. Jetzt auch gegen Internetab
zocke - Nur 19.95!"

<_Goofyman> 13,95&#8364; für 25 Messer
<_Goofyman> ...Ich hab ne Frage
<_Goofyman> Was fürne billige Qualität kann das denn nur sein?
<PPM> Naja, manche Menschen müssen halt viele Messer im Sparpaket kaufen.
<PPM> Wie z.B...
<PPM> Ninjas!


 <zetec> Ich glaube, dass es physikalisch nicht möglich ist, gleichzeitig zu ejakulieren und zu lachen.
<zetec> Aber ich versuche es zu beweisen.
* zetec is away - liliputaner-pr0n.

<DoRaGer> rofl
<DoRaGer> headline des tages
<DoRaGer> Obachloser verprügelt anderen Obdachlosen mit einem Skateboard wegen eines Streits über Quantenphysik.
<SLAYER> lol omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<sd> ich wollte einmal nem kunden erklären, dass sein benutzeraccount niemals 100% sicher ist.
<sd> ich: "wenn jemand deine benutzerdaten doll genug haben will, kriegt er sie auch, er braucht nichtmal das system zu hacken, er holt sie von dir."
<sd> kunde: "Das ist doch quatsch, ich würd doch niemandem meine Benutzerdaten geben."
<sd> ich: "Stell dir vor, jemand ist eingebrochen. Er hält ne Waffe an den Kopf deiner Tochter und sagt, wenn du ihm nicht das Passwort gibst, drückt er in 10sekunden ab. Was würdest du tun?"
<sd> kunde: [lange pause] ... Welche Tochter?
<sd> Bis heute weiß ich nicht, ob das n scherz war. Aber ich benutze nicht mehr dieses Beispiel.


----------



## Camô (3. Juni 2010)

Ein lustiger Anmachspruch:

Er: "Hey, bist du haftpflichtversichert?"

Sie: "Ja, warum?"

Er: "Du hast mir nämlich eine Beule in die Hose gemacht."


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. August 2010)

Ein paar Jokes zum Thema BP aus amerikanischen Late Night Shows (zum Teil frei übersetzt)

Wissenschaftler haben ein Auto erfunden das mit Wasser fährt. 
Allerdings nur, wenn das Wasser aus dem Golf von Mexiko kommt.

Das aus den Bohrloch austretende Öl soll jetzt auf einen Tanker gepumpt werden.
Der Name des Tankers ist Exxon Valdez." 

BP hat mehr Vögel ins Öl gesteckt als KFC.

BP hat erklärt, sie werden die Kosten für die Aufräumaktion übernehmen. 
Vollkommen egal was es kostet und wie weit sie dafür den Benzinpreis anheben müssen.


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Das mit BP ist nicht mal so lustig, es sind doch auch nur Menschen die dort arbeiten, und Menschen machen nun mal Fehler. Mir tut auch irgendwie mehr Leid dass das Öl abgeflossen ist als dass die ganzen Tiere umgekommen sind. Wir haben nur noch Öl für ca. 30 Jahre. 

Mir fallen keine Witze ein .......


----------



## Kangrim (6. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Mir fallen keine Witze ein .......





The schrieb:


> Mir tut auch irgendwie mehr Leid dass das Öl abgeflossen ist als dass die ganzen Tiere umgekommen sind. Wir haben nur noch Öl für ca. 30 Jahre.



Der war doch schon mal ziemlich gut, ach lass die Tiere leiden, Hauptsache ich hab noch genug Benzin um nach McDonalds zu fahren.^^


----------



## Potpotom (6. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Das mit BP ist nicht mal so lustig, es sind doch auch nur Menschen die dort arbeiten, und Menschen machen nun mal Fehler. Mir tut auch irgendwie mehr Leid dass das Öl abgeflossen ist als dass die ganzen Tiere umgekommen sind. Wir haben nur noch Öl für ca. 30 Jahre.
> 
> Mir fallen keine Witze ein .......


Wow... das haut einen echt um.


----------



## Jester (6. August 2010)

Was macht eine Eskimofrau auf einer Eisscholle?
Abtreiben!
Ich find den witzig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asysone (6. August 2010)

3 Männer auf der Baustelle, sitzen zusammen in der Frühstückspause...
Jeder betrachtet seine Brotdose, der erste öffnet seine Dose...
"oh man immer nur Käse jedes mal, wenn das morgen auch so ist spring ich vom Gerüst.

Der zweite öffnet seine Brotdose ....
"scheisse immer nur Salami, ich werde auch springen....

Der dritte öffnet seine Brotdose...
"Mist immer nur Leberwurst .....grmpf 

Am nächsten Tag ....

Der Erste öffnet seine Dose, guckt sparsam und klettert auf das Gerüst, ganz oben und springt.

Der Zweite öffnet auch seine und klettert auch aufs Gerüst und springt....

Der Dritte guckt ... klettert und springt.... alle drei tod.

Eine Woche später auf der Beerdigung .... stehen drei Ehefrauen zusammen und trauern....

Die Erste ... "Oh mann hätte er doch was gesagt ich hätte ihm doch was anderes drauf gemacht ich hab ihn doch geliebt..."
Die Zweite.... "Ja hätte er mir doch auch was gesagt ....ich hätte ihm doch was anderes gemacht...."
Die Dritte... Hmmm also mein Mann hat sich seine Brote jeden Morgen selber gemacht ...!?


----------



## The Paladin (6. August 2010)

Ist Kraut nicht noch diskriminierender als z. B. Eskimo, Zigeuner und so? Ach, mir egal, die Amis nennen uns sowieso Eurofags und wir nennen die Amerikaner Americunts. Diskriminierung ist eigentlich alltag in dieser Zeit, sogar wenn man denkt es ist nicht diskriminierend, ist es diskriminierend ^^.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. August 2010)

Asysone schrieb:


> 3 Männer auf der Baustelle, sitzen zusammen in der Frühstückspause...
> Jeder betrachtet seine Brotdose, der erste öffnet seine Dose...
> "oh man immer nur Käse jedes mal, wenn das morgen auch so ist spring ich vom Gerüst.
> 
> ...




Erinnert mich daran, wie hier neulich ein Bauarbeiter vom Gerüst fiel und von oben rief jemand besorgt: "Hat er was gebrochen?"
Und unten rief einer zurück: "Ja! Ein bisschen Kartoffelsalat!"


----------



## White_Sky (6. August 2010)

Duni schrieb:


> kommt ein aachener in den himmel.
> im himmel hängen überall uhren, fragt der aachener was das mit den uhren auf
> sich hat.
> erklärt gott ihm, dass jedes mal wenn ein idiot geboren wird, die uhr einen strich
> ...



/fixed (kenne das mit der 'Hölle-version')

PS: Sorry nix gegen Kölner.


----------



## eMJay (6. August 2010)

BP hat ein Auto erfunden dass mit Wasser fährt!!!



Spoiler



Mit dem Wasser aus dem Golf von Mexico


----------



## Deathstyle (14. August 2010)

Wer wohnt inner Ananas ganz tief im Meer? Dank BP keiner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> BP hat ein Auto erfunden dass mit Wasser fährt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD Den muss ich mir merken.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. August 2010)

Ein Software Ingenieur (Programmierer) und seine Frau:

Sie:
"Schatz, wir haben kein Brot mehr, könntest du bitte zum Supermarkt gehen und 1 holen? Und wenn sie Eier haben, bring 6 Stück mit."

Er: "Klar Schatz, mach ich!"


Nach kurzer Zeit kommt er wieder zurück und hat 6 Brote dabei.

Sie: "Warum nur hast du 6 Brote gekauft?!?"

Er: "Sie hatten Eier."


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ein Software Ingenieur (Programmierer) und seine Frau:
> 
> Sie:
> "Schatz, wir haben kein Brot mehr, könntest du bitte zum Supermarkt gehen und 1 holen? Und wenn sie Eier haben, bring 6 Stück mit."
> ...



Oh mein Gott ich musste ihn 4 Mal lesen um ihn überhaupt zu verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2010)

@ Alkopop ich kann nicht mehr xD Der Witz mit dem Löwe ist einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Anruf bei der Hotline...
Kunde: "Ich benutze Windows"
Hotline: "Ja... "
Kunde: "...mein Computer funktioniert nicht richtig"
Hotline: "Das sagten Sie bereits ... "





Steht ein kleines Mädchen mit seinem neuen Mountainbike an der Ampel. Da kommt ein Polizist zu Pferd angeritten und fragt: "Na, mein Mädchen, hast du das Fahrrad vom Christkind bekommen?"
Das Mädchen antwortet: "Ja, habe ich!"
Darauf der Polizist: "Entschuldige, aber ich muss Dir leider 20 Euro abnehmen. Sag dem Christkind nächstes Jahr, es soll dir ein Bike mit Reflektoren schenken, okay?"
Da Fragt das Mädchen: "Haben Sie das Pferd auch vom Christkind bekommen?"
Der Polizist überlegt kurz und nickt dann.
Darauf das Mädchen: "Na, dann sagen Sie dem Christkind nächstes Jahr, das Arschloch kommt hinten hin, und nicht oben drauf!"


[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Im Magen ruht friedlich ein KArtoffelsalat, da kommt von oben ein Schnaps herein.
 Fragt der Erdapfelsalat: "Wer bist denn du?"
 Sagt der Schnaps: "Ich bin ein doppelter Schnaps, mich hat der Meier spendiert!"
 Es kommt noch ein Schnaps, wieder fragt der Katoffelsalat: "Wer bist denn du?"
 Sagt der Schnaps: "Ich bin ein doppelter Schnaps, mich hat der Meier spendiert!"
 Ein weiterer Schnaps kommt, wieder fragt der KArtoffelsalat: "Wer bist denn du?"
 Wieder sagt der Schnaps: "Ich bin ein doppelter Schnaps, mich hat der Meier spendiert!"
 Es kommen noch weitere 5 Schnapse da sagt der KArtoffelsalat: "Ihr habt mich neugierig gemacht, den Meier schau ich mir jetzt an!"

*Der größte Feind des Menschen wohl,
 das ist und bleibt der Alkohol. 
Doch in der Bibel steht geschrieben: 
Du sollst auch deine Feinde lieben!*


----------



## Stevesteel (16. August 2010)

den finde ich sehr lustig:

Kommt ein Mann in eine Metzgerei und sagt: "Ich hätte gerne 500 g von der groben, fetten". 
Antwortet der Metzger: "Tut mir leid, die hat heute Berufsschule!"


----------



## schneemaus (16. August 2010)

Einer meiner Lieblingswitze ist leider ein mehr-oder-minder-Blondinen-aber-eher-männerfeindlich-Witz, ich schreib ihn trotzdem mal rein...

Drei Blondinen beim Kaffeeklatsch, da erscheint plötzlich eine gute Fee.
"Hallo, ich bin eine gute Fee, jede von euch hat nun einen Wunsch frei!"
Sagt die erste: "Ich hätte gerne noch blondere Haare!"
Die Fee schnippt mit dem Finger - wunderschön.
Die zweite: "Ich hätte gern noch blauere Augen!"
Die Fee schnippt mit dem Finger - wunderschön.
Die Dritte: "Ich wäre gern noch blöder!"
Die Fee schnippt mit dem Finger - Plupp, war sie ein Mann.


Ich liebe Mami-Mami-Witze... Ich steck sie mal in Spoiler, Leute mit schwachem Magen lieber nicht gucken XD Mal meine liebsten fünf...



Spoiler



Mami, Mami, ich mag die Rote Suppe nicht!
Sei still, die gibt's nur einmal im Monat!

Mami, Mami, wann gibt's wieder Vanillepudding?
Sei still, wir müssen warten, bis Opas Knie wieder eitert!

Mami, Mami, darf ich mit Oma spielen?
Nein, der Sarg bleibt heute zu!

Mami, Mami, darf ich Murmeln spielen?
Nein, Opa's Glasaugen bleiben heute drin!

Mami, Mami, wann gibt's wieder blaue Nudeln?
Sei still, Omi hat im Moment keine Krampfadern!




Ein Mann liegt auf der Intensivstation, intubiert, beatmet, an viele Schläuche angeschlossen eben.
Kommt ihn ein Pfarrer besuchen, plötzlich fängt der Mann an zu keuchen.
Da er nicht reden kann, bittet er den Pfarrer per Zeichensprache um einen Stift und ein Blatt Papier, schreibt einen Satz auf und stirbt.
Der Pfarrer denkt sich "Okay, das geht mich nichts an" und bringt den Zettel mit der letzten Botschaft des Mannes seiner Frau.
Diese liest den Zettel und fällt in Ohnmacht. Der Pfarrer liest ihn nun doch:
"Geh von dem Schlauch runter, du Idiot!"


Ein Kardiologe stirbt. Auf der Beerdigung steht der Sarg vor einem überdimensionalen Herz.
Als der Pfarrer mit der Predigt fertig ist, klappt das Herz auf, der Sarg fährt hinein und das Herz schließt sich wieder.
Alle Trauergäste sind still, teilweise weinen sie. Doch in der letzten Reihe der Trauergesellschaft fängt plötzlich ein Mann an, lauthals zu lachen.
Sein Nebenmann schubst ihn an und flüstert "Was ist denn los? Das ist eine Beerdigung! Sie können doch hier nicht lauthals lachen!"
Der Mann bekommt sich kaum noch ein, und unter Kichern bringt er hervor: "Tut mir Leid, ich musste gerade an meine eigene Beerdigung denken - Ich bin Gynäkologe!"
-> Mein absoluter Lieblings-Arztwitz XD


Gib einem Physikstudenten ein Telefonbuch und sag: Lern es auswendig. Der Physikstudent wird fragen: Warum?
Tu das Gleiche bei einem Medizinstudenten. Er wird fragen: Bis wann?


Wenn mir noch ein paar einfallen, teil ich sie mit XD


----------



## Falathrim (16. August 2010)

Treffen sich ein Thunfisch, ein Walfisch und ein Haifisch.
Sagt der Walfisch zum Haifisch "Hi, Fisch."
Sagt der Haifisch zum Thunfisch "Was sollen wir tun, Fisch?"
Sagt der Thunfisch zum Walfisch "Du hast die Wahl, Fisch"

Was ist grün und hüpft durch den Wald?
Ein Rudel Gurken.
Und was ist daran unlogisch?
Gurken sind keine Rudeltiere.

Das hier fragt man jemand anders, und zwar hintereinander:
F: "Was ist Blau und frisst Steine?"
A: "Weiß ich nicht"
F: "Der Blaue Steinfresser."

F: "Was ist Rot und frisst Steine?"
A: "Der Rote Steinfresser?"
F: "Son Scheiß gibt es doch überhaupt nicht, das ist total unlogisch!"

F: "Ein Mann gräbt ein Loch durch wie Erde und wirft einen Stein hindurch, was passiert?"
A: "..."
F: "Er kommt nicht hindurch, unten lauert der blaue Steinfresser!"


----------



## Berserkerkitten (16. August 2010)

Was ist rot und riecht wie blaue Wandfarbe?
Rote Wandfarbe.


----------



## Huntermoon (17. August 2010)

Zwei Freunde auf der Jagt. Aufeinmal fällt der eine Bewusstlos um. Ganz aufgeregt ruft der Andere bei der Notrufhotline an: "Hilfe. Hilfe! Mein Freund ist tot!" Die Telefonistin antwortet "Ganz ruhig, nur die Ruhe. Vergewissern sie sich erstmal das ihr Kamerad wirklich tot ist." Kurz stille im Telefon, dann ein Schuss. Wieder die Stimme des Jägers "Ok, und jetzt?"


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Zwei Fliegen sitzen mampfend auf einem riesigen Haufen Scheiße. Plötzlich furzt eine von ihnen. "Sag' mal, geht's noch", brüllt die andere entsetzt. "Ich versuche hier zu essen!"


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2010)

*
*
Da sich die Frauen hier nicht wehren muss ich wohl mal galant zu Hilfe eilen:



Wann können Männer am bestehn denken?

Beim Sex, da sind sie mit der zentralen Intelligenz verbunden.




Wieviel Männer braucht man um eine Diele zu tapezieren?

10....wenn man sie schön dünn schneidet 




Ich hoff das gibt Kratzpunkte


----------



## White_Sky (18. August 2010)

An der Grenze, ein Mann fährt mit dem Fahrrad vor, auf dem Gepäckträger einen Sack.
Zöllner: "Haben Sie etwas zu verzollen?"
Mann: "Nein."
Zöllner: "Und was haben sie in dem Sack?"
Mann: "Sand."
Bei der Kontrolle stellt sich heraus: tatsächlich Sand.
Eine ganze Woche lang kommt jeden Tag der Mann mit dem Fahrrad und dem Sack auf dem Gepäckträger. Am achten Tag wird's dem Zöllner doch verdächtig:
Zöllner: "Was haben sie in dem Sack?"
Mann: "Nur Sand."
Zöllner: "Hmm, mal sehen..." 
Der Sand wird diesmal gesiebt - Ergebnis: nur Sand.
Der Mann kommt weiterhin jeden Tag zur Grenze. Zwei Wochen später wird es dem Grenzer zu bunt und er schickt den Sand ins Labor - Ergebnis: nur Sand.
Nach einem weiteren Monat der "Sandtransporte" hält es der Zöllner nicht mehr aus und fragt den Mann: "Also, ich gebe es Ihnen schriftlich, dass ich nichts verrate, aber sie schmuggeln doch etwas. Sagen sie mir bitte, was!"
Der Mann: "Fahrräder..."


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2010)

Warum sind Männer wie Hunde?
 A. Beide haben eine unbegründete Angst vor dem Staubsauger.
 B. Beide sind übermäßig fasziniert vom Schoss einer Frau.
 C. Beide misstrauen dem Briefträger.


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Katze und einem Mann ? Das eine ist ein verlauster Vielfrass, dem es egal ist, wer ihm das Futter gibt; 
das andere ist ein Haustier. 


Was macht eine Frau morgens mit ihrem Arsch? - 
Sie schmiert ihm ein Butterbrot und schickt ihn zur Arbeit! 



Jaa wenn man einmal dabei ist.....


----------



## White_Sky (18. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Warum sind Männer wie Hunde?
> A. Beide haben eine unbegründete Angst vor dem Staubsauger.
> B. Beide sind übermäßig fasziniert vom Schoss einer Frau.
> C. Beide misstrauen dem Briefträger.
> ...



Ich mach mal weiter,

Warum haben Männer einen Kopf? 
 Damit sie das Stroh nicht in der Hand tragen müssen! 

Was ist ein Mann zwischen zwei Frauen? 
 Eine Bildungslücke.

"FRAU WARF MANN AUS DEM FENSTER!" 
 Eine Schlagzeile auf dem Titelbild der Zeitschrift "SCHÖNER WOHNEN". 

Was soll eine Frau tun, wenn ein Mann in ihrem Garten herumhüpft? 
 Weiterschiessen! 

Was ist ein Mann im Salzsäuregefäss? 
 Ein gelöstes Problem! 

Wie nennt man einen gutaussehenden, intelligenten und sensiblen Mann? 
 Ein Gerücht!

Als Gott die Männer schuf, muss sie sternhagelvoll gewesen sein. 

Warum sind die Blondinenwitze so schrecklich albern? 
 Damit die Männer was zu lachen haben.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (18. August 2010)

Drei Nonnen stehen vor der Himmelstür und bitten Petrus um Einlass. Dieser erklärt ihnen, dass er alle drei Nonnen testen möchte und ihnen eine Frage stellen wird, bevor sie in den Himmel dürfen.

Er wendet sich an die erste Nonne: "Okay, hier ist dein Test - wie hieß der erste Mann auf Erden?"
"Adam", antwortet die Nonne und *zack* landet sie im Himmel.

Er wendet sich an die zweite Nonne: "Nun dein Test - wie hieß die erste Frau auf Erden?"
"Eva", antwortet sie und *zack* landet sie im Himmel.

Dann wendet er sich der letzten Nonne zu. "Jetzt zu deinem Test - wie lauteten die ersten Worte, die auf Erden gesprochen wurden?"
"Uff", antwortete die Nonne. "Der ist aber echt hart..."
Und *zack* landet sie im Himmel.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. August 2010)

Nachdem Gott den Mann geschaffen hatte, dachte er sich "Na das kann ich aber auch noch besser"
Als er dann die Frau erschaffen hatte, dachte er sich "Na da hab ich mich aber geirrt"


----------



## Soladra (21. August 2010)

Diese Witze sind eher nicht für Micha bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie nennt man die Fussballschuhe von Jesus? – Christstollen!

Kommt ein Unterhändler von Coca-Cola in den Vatikan und bietet $ 100.000, wenn das “Vater unser” geändert wird, so dass es heisst: “Unser täglich Coke gib uns heute”. Der Sekretär lehnt kategorisch ab. Auch bei $ 200.000 und $ 500.000 hat der Vertreter keinen Erfolg. Er telephoniert mit seiner Firma und bietet schliesslich 10 Millionen. Der Sekretär zögert, greift dann zur zum Haustelephon und ruft den Papst an: “Chef, wie lange läuft der Vertrag mit der Bäckerei noch?”

Im Nonnenkloster war wieder einmal Essen übriggeblieben und die Schwester Oberin beschliesst, diese Lebensmittel den Armen im Ort zukommen zu lassen. Sie schärft Schwester Anna aber ein, nur fromme Leute zu bedenken. Kommt Schwester Anna zu einer Baustelle und sieht, wie da die Maurer hart arbeiten, also will sie den Essenskorb dort abliefern und fragt einen Bauarbeiter: “Grüss Gott. Kennen Sie Pontius Pilatus?” Der zuckt die Achseln: “Na, kenn i net, aber wartn’s.” Er schreit zu seinem Kollegen auf dem Gerüst hinauf: “Sepp, kennst du an Pontius Pilatus?” “Na, warum?” “Sei Oide is do, und wuei eahm de Brotzeit bringa.”

Wer war der erste Verkehrssünder? – Jesus, denn er hatte zwölf Anhänger!

Welches Auto hatte die erste, wirklich praktische Rückbank? – Ford, denn “sie fuhren in einem Ford zu sündigen.”

Eine Frau soll gesteinigt werden. Jesus tritt vor die Menge und sagt: “Wer von euch ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein!” Plötzlich kommt ein riesiger Wacker geflogen und trifft die Frau am Kopf – tot. Jesus dreht sich um und meint: “Mutter, manchmal kotzt Du mich echt an!”

Warum war Jesus ein typischer Student? Er wohnte bis 30 noch bei seiner Mutter, hatte lange Haare und wenn er was gearbeitet hat, war es ein Wunder.


----------



## Ohrensammler (21. August 2010)

Gott sieht, dass sich Adam im Garten Eden ziemlich langweilt.
Er beschliesst ihm ein Geschenk zu machen und spricht zu Adam.
"Adam, ich werde dir eine Gefährtin zur Seite stellen. Sie wird von wunderbarer Schönheit sein, voll Anmut und Grazie, intelligent aber doch bescheiden.
Sie wird dir jeden einzelnen Wunsch von den Lippen ablesen und Tag und nach zu deinen Diensten sein."
Darauf antwortet Adam:" Herr das würde mich sehr freuen, aber was wird mich das kosten`"
"Du wirst in der Tat etwas dafür geben müssen" entgegnet Gott. "und zwar ein Auge, die linke Hand und einen Hoden."
Adam denkt lange nach und sagt dann schließlich: 
"Das ist ein stolzer Preis Herr, und was bekäme ich für eine Rippe ?"



DAU: "Mein Monitor geht nicht."
Berater: "Ist er denn eingeschaltet?"
DAU: "Ja."
Berater: "Schalten Sie ihn doch mal bitte aus."
DAU: "Ah, jetzt gehts..."

_(Für die zwei dies nicht wissen, DAU = Dümmster anzunehmender User)_



Kunde: "Haben Sie Windows 2000?"
Verkäufer: "Haben Sie Windows 98 etwa schon durchgespielt?"


Das Wort "WINDOWS" stammt aus einem alten Sioux-Dialekt und bedeutet: 
"Weißer Mann starrt durch Glasscheibe auf Sanduhr."


Was haben Frauen und Orkane gemeinsam? - Sie sind heiß und feucht, wenn sie kommen. 
Und wenn sie gehen, nehmen sie Häuser und Autos mit.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Soldaten! Hierher!" "Ja Herr?" "Wir werden ins heilige Land ziehen und Jerusalem von Sarazenen und den anderen Heiden befreien! Diese Schlacht werden wir Die blutigeste und grausamste Heidenabschlachtung der Welt nennen!" "Aber Herr! Das geht doch nicht! Was würden die anderen Leute denken?" "Nunja dann nennen wir es eben Kreuzzug."


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

Jaja, alle fahren mit dem Panzer, nur nicht Gunther, der liegt drunter.
Alle pissen in die Rinne, nur nicht Gabi, die liegt drinne.
Ich bin alt...


----------



## Krügerl (23. August 2010)

Hey, du bist gut! Das feiern wir - ich hol mal eben eine Flasche Kampusch aus dem Keller.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Jaja, alle fahren mit dem Panzer, nur nicht Gunther, der liegt drunter.
> Alle pissen in die Rinne, nur nicht Gabi, die liegt drinne.
> Ich bin alt...



Alle Kinder werden Arzt, nur nicht Kitten der brät Fritten


----------



## Krügerl (23. August 2010)

Alle Kinder haben Spaß am Spucken im Sitzkreis, nur nicht Kitten, der sitzt in der Mitt´n.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (23. August 2010)

Mit Usernamen lassen sich so tolle Sachen anstellen... Hmmm...
Alle hören gerne Metal, nur nicht Alko, der hört Falco. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. August 2010)

Alle Leute fahren Porsche, nur nicht Kitten der ist beritten.

nun ist aber gut und auf Krügerl reimt sich gar nix sons mist


----------



## Tyro (23. August 2010)

Kenn auch noch nen bösen, ka ob er hier shcon drinsteht, wollte keine 16 Seiten durchforsten:

Merkel, Bush (meinetwegen auch Obama^^) und Putin stehen am Strand und unterhalten sich. Plötzlich tritt Putin vor und sagt: "Ah, meine U-Boote können 3 Tage lang unter Wasser bleiben ohne aufzutauchen!". Fängt Bush schallend an zu lachen und tritt vor: "Ah, meine U-Boote können 3 Wochen unter Wasser bleiben ohne aufzutauchen!". Merkel grinste nur die ganze Zeit und als sich die beiden Herren fragend zu ihr umschauten fing sie schallend an zu lachen, ein U-Boot taucht auf, die Luke geht auf: "Sieg Heil, wo kann ich hier Diesel tanken?"

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Edou (23. August 2010)

Tyro schrieb:


> Kenn auch noch nen bösen, ka ob er hier shcon drinsteht, wollte keine 16 Seiten durchforsten:
> 
> Merkel, Bush (meinetwegen auch Obama^^) und Putin stehen am Strand und unterhalten sich. Plötzlich tritt Putin vor und sagt: "Ah, meine U-Boote können 3 Tage lang unter Wasser bleiben ohne aufzutauchen!". Fängt Bush schallend an zu lachen und tritt vor: "Ah, meine U-Boote können 3 Wochen unter Wasser bleiben ohne aufzutauchen!". Merkel grinste nur die ganze Zeit und als sich die beiden Herren fragend zu ihr umschauten fing sie schallend an zu lachen, ein U-Boot taucht auf, die Luke geht auf: "Sieg Heil, wo kann ich hier Diesel tanken?"
> 
> ...


Ich kenn das nur so das Merkel nichts davon weiß. Also das sie schon Fast beschähmt guckt. Ergibt auch mehr Sinn, ich mein: Woher will sie Wissen das das noch ein U-Boot von Hitler unterwegs is? Da es ja Offensichtlich seit dieser Zeit nichtmehr aufgetaucht ist. ^^
/e Anderer seits gibts auch keinen Sinn das Zufällig genau in diesem Moment das U-Boot auftaucht. Aber das mit dem nichts wissen passt für mich einfach besser. :S


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. August 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> will einen mit haggelo und labello !


Alle Kinder benutzen Labello nur nicht Haggelo, der nimmt Wasser vom Klo.


----------



## Tyro (23. August 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich kenn das nur so das Merkel nichts davon weiß. Also das sie schon Fast beschähmt guckt. Ergibt auch mehr Sinn, ich mein: Woher will sie Wissen das das noch ein U-Boot von Hitler unterwegs is? Da es ja Offensichtlich seit dieser Zeit nichtmehr aufgetaucht ist. ^^
> /e Anderer seits gibts auch keinen Sinn das Zufällig genau in diesem Moment das U-Boot auftaucht. Aber das mit dem nichts wissen passt für mich einfach besser. :S



Ich denk mal, bei dem Witz geht es mehr darum, dass das U-Boot überhaupt auftaucht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (23. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nun ist aber gut und auf Krügerl reimt sich gar nix sons mist



Alle Leute fahren Fahrrad, nur nicht Krügerl, der ist auf einem bösen Tripp und hat Flügerl. So?


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> Da ich keine Lust habe mir selber welche auszudenken , muss wohl Google her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alle Kinder rennen weg, nur nicht Renate die fängt die Granate.
Alle Kinder gehen zur Beerdigung, nur nicht Hagen. Der wird getragen.
Alle Kinder rennen über die Strasse, nur nicht Rolf, der klebt am Golf.
Alle Kinder baden im Stausee, nurnicht Sabine, die kämpft mit der Turbine.
Alle Kinder haben angst vor Udo, denn der Kann Judo
Nur nicht Agathe, die kann Karate
Alle Kinder bleiben vor der Klippe stehen, nurnicht Peter, der geht noch'n Meter.
Alle Kinder 
Alle Kinder rennen aus dem brennenden Kino, nur Abdul, der klemmt im Klappstuhl. 

Ha alle ausm Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. August 2010)

Allen Kindern steht das Wasser bis zum Hals
Außer Reiner...der is kleiner


----------



## Krügerl (24. August 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Alle Kinder rennen aus dem brennenden Kino, nur Abdul, der klemmt im Klappstuhl.



Ach komm, wieso plötzlich so niveauvoll? Bei den Begriffen "brennen", "Kino" und "Abdul" hätte ich jetzt zumindest etwas mit Bomben erwartet. XD


----------



## Dweencore (24. August 2010)

Alle Kinder freuen sich über das Licht, nur nicht Abel, der kam ans Kabel.
Alle Kinder spenden für Behinderte, nur nicht Anke, die sagt "Danke". 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (24. August 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Drei Nonnen stehen vor der Himmelstür und bitten Petrus um Einlass. Dieser erklärt ihnen, dass er alle drei Nonnen testen möchte und ihnen eine Frage stellen wird, bevor sie in den Himmel dürfen.
> 
> Er wendet sich an die erste Nonne: "Okay, hier ist dein Test - wie hieß der erste Mann auf Erden?"
> "Adam", antwortet die Nonne und *zack* landet sie im Himmel.
> ...



fix'd, aber gut übersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2t:

3 Hunde sitzen beim Tierarzt, sagt der erste Hund: "Ich habs echt mies erwischt, ich soll eingeschläfert werden."
Die andern beiden Hunde fragen total schockiert:"Weshalb denn?"
Der erste Hund darauf:" Naja, wisst ihr, meine Besitzer haben ein Kind und immerzu nervt mich das Baby, krabbelt auf meinem Rücken rum, zieht an meinem Schwanz, tritt auf meine Pfoten, und naja eines Tages hab ich das kleine Ding angebellt und jetzt will man mich einschläfern."

Der zweite Hund:" Ich leide mit dir, mein Herr'chen steht jeden Morgen verdammt früh auf, nimmt mich immer mit raus, das dann auch 3 mal am Tag, lässt mich immer die Zeitung holen etc., eines morgens, ich war echt toootal am Ende, hat der mich wieder genervt und naja da hab ich ihn halt gebissen. Ich weiß ich hab vollkommen überreagiert, aber dass kann man jetzt auch nichtmehr ändern."

Der dritte Hund:" Ihr armen ich leide mit euch. Naja, eines Tages ging ich ins Badezimmer meines Frau'chens und da war sie splitternackt und ich konnt nichtmehr an mich halten und hab sie richtig durchgerattert, aber ihren ganzen Rücken mit meinen Krallen aufgerissen."

Die beiden anderen Hunde darauf:"Oh du armer, wirst du jetzt auch eingeschläfert?!"

Der dritte Hund darauf:"Nö mir werden nur meine Krallen gestutzt!"



Ich musste lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (24. August 2010)

Der Offizier schnauzt einen Soldaten auf dem Kasernenhof an:
"Mann, wie laufen Sie denn hier herum? Was sind Sie denn im Zivilleben?"
Der Soldat eingeschüchtert:
"Selbstständiger Kaufmann, Herr Hauptmann!"
Der Offizier: "Auch Angestellte?"
Der Soldat: "Ja, zehn!"
Der Offizier wieder: "Was wuerden Sie denn sagen, wenn Sie einen 
Angestellten beim Herumlungern erwischen?"
Der Soldat: "Entlassen, ich würde ihn auf der Stelle entlassen!"


----------



## Asayur (27. August 2010)

Der Sohn fragt: "Papi, was ist eigentlich Politik?" Erklärt der Vater: "Das ist ganz einfach ... sieh mal ... Ich bringe das Geld nach Hause also bin ich der KAPITALISMUS. Deine Mutter verwaltet das Geld, also ist sie die REGIERUNG. Der Opa passt auf, dass hier alles seine Ordnung hat, also ist er die GEWERKSCHAFT. Unser Dienstmädchen ist die ARBEITERKLASSE. Wir alle haben nur eines im Sinn, nämlich dein Wohlergehen. Folglich bist Du das VOLK. Und Dein kleiner Bruder, der noch in den Windeln liegt, ist die ZUKUNFT. Hast du das verstanden, mein Sohn?" Der Kleine überlegt und bittet seinen Vater, dass er erst noch eine Nacht darüber schlafen möchte ...
Nachts wird der Junge wach, weil sein kleiner Bruder in die Windel gemacht hat und furchtbar brüllt. Da er nicht weiss, was er machen soll geht er ins Schlafzimmer der Eltern. Da liegt aber nur seine Mutter und die schläft so fest dass er sie nicht wecken kann. So geht er in das Zimmer des Dienstmädchens wo der Vater sich gerade mit derselben vergnügt während der Opa durch das Fenster unauffällig zuschaut. Alle sind so beschäftigt dass sie nicht mitbekommen dass der Junge vor ihrem Bett steht. Also beschliesst der Junge wieder schlafen zu gehen. Am nächsten Morgen fragt der Vater seinen Sohn ob er nun mit eigenen Worten erklären kann, was Politik ist: "Ja", antwortet der Sohn, "der KAPITALISMUS missbraucht die ARBEITERKLASSE und die GEWERKSCHAFT schaut zu während die REGIERUNG schläft. Das VOLK wird vollkommen ignoriert und die ZUKUNFT liegt in der Scheisse. DAS IST POLITIK!


----------



## Krügerl (27. August 2010)

Der Schotte hatte seinen französischen Freund zum Essen eingeladen. 
Es gab Käse. "Bei uns gibt es Käse immer zum Schluß der Mahlzeit", 
sagt der Franzose. "Bei uns auch!" erwiderte der Schotte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2010)

Krügerl schrieb:


> Der Schotte hatte seinen französischen Freund zum Essen eingeladen.
> Es gab Käse. "Bei uns gibt es Käse immer zum Schluß der Mahlzeit",
> sagt der Franzose. "Bei uns auch!" erwiderte der Schotte.



Versteh ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. August 2010)

Ein Australier kommt ins Schlafzimmer, ein Schaf unter seinem Arm, und sagt: "Liebling, das ist die Sau mit der ich immer Sex habe, wenn Du wieder mal nicht willst."
Darauf seine Frau: "Vielleicht hast Du es noch nicht gemerkt, aber das ist ein Schaf unter Deinem Arm, du Idiot!"
Er: "Wer spricht denn mit Dir?"


Herr und Frau Müller gehen über den Markt und bleiben an einem 
Obststand stehen. Dort stehen exotische Früchte und darüber hängt ein Schild 
"Import".
 Erklärt die Verkäuferin: "Das bedeutet die werden eingeführt". 
"Siehste, sagt der Mann zu seiner Frau, "Du hättest sie wieder gegessen."


Ein Mann kommt ins Landratsamt und sagt zum Fraeulein am Schalter: "Ich hätte gern 
eine rote Nummer". 
Darauf das Fraeulein: "Schade, da sind sie zwei Tage zu spaet dran"


----------



## Edou (27. August 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Franzose sagt: Den Käse gibts zum Schluss der Speise. Der Schotte sagt: Bei uns auch.

Was sagt uns dies? Das der Franzose nur nen Käse zum Essen bekommt!


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ein Mann kommt ins Landratsamt und sagt zum Fraeulein am Schalter: "Ich hätte gern
> eine rote Nummer".
> Darauf das Fraeulein: "Schade, da sind sie zwei Tage zu spaet dran"



Du Ferkel! ^^


----------



## White_Sky (3. September 2010)

Ich schreibe das alles von einem Blatt ab^^:

*Semantische Trennungdprobleme:*

Al-bum: Explosion des ganzen Universums

Aus-puff: Bordell geschlossen

Di-lemma: Andere Schreibweise für "Die Schafe"

Ein-wand-frei: Ein Haus mit nur drei Wänden

Erd-kunde: Ein Landkäufer

Fass-ade: Nie wieder saufen

Feld-herr: Mann auf der Wiese

Fis-kus: Bösartiges Knutschen

Geistes-abwesenheit: Gespenstermangel

Golf-strom: Deutsche Autobahn

In-sekt: Modischer Schaumwein

Kata-strophe: Gedichtet am Tag nach dem Rausch

Miss-verständnis: Die schönste Psychologin

Mini-mum: Ganz kleiner Mut

Näh-maschine: Gerät, das die Arbeit verweigert

Ohr-feige: Mensch, der sich vor Ohren fürchtet

Schlaf-rock: Sehr langweilige Musik

Grüner Stern: Joschka Fischer

Steuer-knüppel: Waffe zur Eintreibung staatlicher Abgaben

Stuhl-gang: Bande, auf Rau von Sesseln spezialisiert

Tai-fun: Spaß mit Bangkok


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2010)

warum ist jesus übers wasser gelaufen? WEIL ER KEINEN JETSKI HATTE! (Zitat: Rick Kavanian, Kosmopilot)


----------



## Gothmorg (23. September 2010)

In Italien heißen sie Mafia, in Japan heißen sie Yakuza, in Deutschland heißen sie Politiker.

Kommt der Papst in den Himmel. Meint Petrus: "Sorry, aber wir sind total überfüllt, du musst wohl in die Hölle." Darauf der Papst: "Was? Das kannst du doch nicht machen, ich hab doch den Laden da unten für euch geschmissen, da kannst du mich doch nicht in die Hölle schicken!" Petrus: "Was? Was für einen Laden? Ich kenn dich gar nicht." Papst: "Wie du kennst mich nicht? Hmm ... Dann hol mal Gott, der kennt mich auf jeden Fall." Gesagt getahn, Petrus holt Gott vorbei und fragt ihn: "Sag mal, Chef, kennst du den Typen da? Der meint, der hätte den Laden für uns geschmissen." Gott: "Nee, keine Ahnung, wer das ist, aber ich hol mal den Jesus, vielleicht kennt der den ja." Also kommt Jesus auch noch dazu. Er guckt den Papst an, grinst erst und bricht dann in schallendes Gelächter aus. Meint Gott: "Was ist denn so lustig, Sohn?" Jesus: "Ey, Vatern, weißt du noch, der Fischerverein, den ich vor 2000 Jahren gegründet hab? Den gibts immer noch!"


----------



## skyline930 (25. September 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ein Mann hat sich im Wald verlaufen. Nach vier Tagen ohne Bett und Essen findet er endlich ein kleines Haus im Wald. Er klopft an und ein kleiner, uralter Chinese öffnet ihm. Der Mann erklärt seine Notlage und der Chinese bietet ihm für eine Nacht ein Bett an und bittet ihn, gemeinsam zu abend zu essen. Der alte Chinese stellt ihm jedoch eine Bedingung. Seine Enkelin wohnt bei ihm und er möchte auf keinen Fall, dass irgendein Gast sie auch nur berührt. Der Mann nimmt die Einladung an und geht auf die etwas wunderliche Bedingung ein.[...]



AUAAAA, der Witz tut ja beim lesen weh :O

b2t:

Fritzchen rennt zur Bushaltestelle, ist aber schon spät dran, sagt er: "Bitte lieber Gott, mach das ich den Bus nicht verpasse!!". Fritzchen stolpert, fällt hin, rafft sich wieder auf, und brummt: "Schubsen musst du mich jetzt aber auch nicht".


----------



## Breakyou (25. September 2010)

Was macht ein Clown im Büro?


Spoiler



Faxen


*schenkelklopfer*


----------



## ego1899 (28. September 2010)

Was liegt auf dem Meeresgrund und ist schwer zu verstehen? :-)



Spoiler



Ne Nuschel!!!



*herrlich*


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2010)

Was liegt auf dem Meeresgrund und zuckt unkontrolliert rum?



Spoiler



Ein nervöses Wrack


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Was schwimmt und ist lustig?



Spoiler



Ein Clownfisch



Was ist schwarz und weiss, und ist am Meeresgrund?



Spoiler



Pinguin mit einer Sauerstoffflasche


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2010)

Daikatana.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Daikatana.



War's das oder kommt da noch mehr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tounho (30. September 2010)

Der Paladin ist die einzige Klasse, die weis, dass ein Eichhörnchen nach 15 min. in den Berserker verfällt.

Error!
No Keyboard found!
---
Press Enter to search again
Press ESC to countinue


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Ingi, Techniker und Microsoft Pogrammierer fahren im Auto, plötzlich bleibt das Auto stehen, der Ingi sagt: "Kann ich mal die Schaltpläne haben?". Der Techniker:"Ich kuck mal am Motor vielleicht is da ja was."Der Programmierer aber zum Schluss: "Machen wirs wie immer, Einsteigen, Aussteigen, dann geht wieder."


----------



## Darkwood92 (4. Oktober 2010)

Sorry falls der Witz schon gepostet wurde, aber er bringt mir immer wieder Tränen in die Augen. xD Achtung: Großer Post!

Es war einmal ein Mann, der unheimlich gern
gekochte Bohnen aß. Er liebte sie, aber leider
hatten sie immer so eine unangenehme und
irgendwie "lebendige" Wirkung bei ihm. Eines
Tages lernte er ein Mädchen kennen und verliebte
sich in sie. Als sie dann später heiraten
wollten, dachte er sich: "Sie wird mich niemals
heiraten, wenn ich nicht damit aufhöre." Also zog
er einen Schlussstrich und gab die Liebe zu den
Bohnen auf. Kurz nach der Hochzeit, auf dem
Heimweg, ging sein Auto plötzlich kaputt und weil
sie weit draußen auf dem Land wohnten, rief er
seine Frau an und sagte, dass er später komme,
weil er laufen müsste. Als er dann so lief, kam
er an ein Cafe, aus dem der unwiderstehliche
Geruch von heißen Bohnen strömte. Weil er ja nun
noch einige Meter zu laufen hatte, dachte er
sich, dass die Wirkung der Bohnen bis nach hause
nachgelassen haben dürfte. Also ging er in das
Cafe, und bestellte sich drei extra große
Portionen Bohnen. Auf dem Heimweg furzte er
ununterbrochen. Als er dann schließlich daheim
ankam, fühlte er sich ziemlich sicher. Seine Frau
erwartete ihn schon und wirkte ziemlich aufgeregt.
"Liebling, ich habe für dich die beste
Überraschung zum Abendessenvorbereitet!" und band
ihm ein Tuch vor die Augen. Dann führte sie ihn zu
seinem Stuhl und er musste versprechen, nicht zu
spicken. Plötzlich spürte er, wie sich langsam
und unaufhaltsam ein gigantischer Furz in seinem
Darm bildete. Glücklicherweise klingelte genau in
diesem Moment das Telefon und seine Frau bat ihn,
doch noch einen Moment zu warten. Als sie
gegangen war, nütze er die Gelegenheit. Er
verlagerte sein Gewicht auf das linke Bein und
ließ es krachen. Es war nicht nur laut, sondern
roch auch wie verfaulte Eier. Er konnte kaum noch
atmen. Er ertastete sich seine Serviette und
fächerte sich damit Luft zu. Er hatte sich kaum
erholt, als sich eine zweite Katastrophe
anbahnte. Wieder hob er sein Bein und
fffffffrrrrrrrrrrrtttttttttt! Es hörte sich an
wie ein startender Dieselmotor und roch noch
schlimmer. Um nicht zu ersticken, fuchtelte er
wild mit den Armen, in der Hoffnung, der Gestank
würde sich verziehen. Als sich wieder alles etwas
beruhigt hatte, spürte auch schon erneut ein
Unheil heraufziehen. Diesmal hob er sein anderes
Bein und ließ den heißen, feuchten Dampf ab.
Dieser Furz hätte einen Orden verdient! Die
Fenster wackelten, das Geschirr auf dem Tisch
klapperte und eine Minute später waren alle
Blumen tot. Das ging die nächsten 10 Minuten so
weiter und immer wieder lauschte er, ob seine
Frau noch am Telefon sprach. Als er dann hörte,
wie der Hörer aufgelegt wurde (was auch
gleichzeitig das Ende seiner Einsamkeit und
Freiheit bedeutete), legte er fein säuberlich die
Serviette auf den Tisch und legte seine Hände
darauf. So zufrieden lächelnd, war ein Sinnbild
für die Unschuld, als seine Frau zurückkam. Sie
entschuldigte sich, dass es so lang gedauert
hatte und wollte wissen, ob er auch ja nicht
gespickt hatte. Nachdem er ihr versichert hatte,
dass er nicht gespickt hatte, entfernte sie die
Augenbinde und rief: "Überraschung!!" Zu seinem
Entsetzen musste er feststellen, dass am Tisch
noch zwölf Gäste saßen, die ihn entgeistert
anstarrten.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> War's das oder kommt da noch mehr?



Das ist schon der Witz, ich fand ihn gut xD


----------



## LordTears (5. Oktober 2010)

Wie viele Forenmitglieder braucht man zum Wechseln einer Glühbirne?

Einen,der
die Glühbirne auswechselt und im Off-Topic postet, dass sie
ausgewechseltwurde.


14 die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben und vorschlagen, wie man die
Birne
anders hätte wechseln können.

7 die auf Gefahren beim Wechselnhinweisen


3 die fragen, wozu der Threadstarter überhaupt eine Glühbirnebraucht

5 die
der Regierung die Schuld daran geben, dass die Glühbirne
durchgebrannt ist

3
die finden, dass es die Opposition auch nicht bessergemacht hätte

1 Irrer der
behauptet den Typ gekannt zu haben der dieGlühbirne
erfunden hat

8 die auf
Tipp- und Grammatikfehler in denvorherigen Beiträgen
hinweisen

12 die den
Grammatikfanatikern ihren Hassentgegenschleudern und sie
als arrogante Wichtigtuer
beschimpfen

25 diedie Rechtschreibfehler in den Hasspostings korrigieren


6 die darüberdiskutieren, ob es Glühbirne oder Leuchtkörper heißt.

6
weitere die dievorherigen 6 als anal-fixiert beschimpfen.

3
Alt-Forumsmitglieder die wissen,dass die Glühbirnendiskussion vor
zwei Jahren schon
mal stattgefunden hat, Leutezitieren, die keiner
mehr kennt, und dem Urheber der
Beitragsfolge vorwerfen, dasganze
geklaut zu haben um zu ähnlichem Ruhm zu gelangen
wie der Typ damals.

32 die strengstens darauf hinweisen, dass die
Glühbirnendiskussion
nicht insOff-Topic gehört und woanders hätte gepostet werden
müssen.

36 die sich überdie beste Glühbirnenwechselmethode streiten, wo man

die besten Glühbirnen kaufenkann, welche Glühbirnenmarke am besten
mit der
Methode funktioniert und welcheGlühbirnen überhaupt nichts
taugen

12 die
mit den angeblich untauglichenGlühbirnen prima zurechtkommen
und den Vorpostern
vorwerfen, sie seien Händleroder Hersteller, die
im Forum Schleichwerbung betreiben.


5 die den Fansder geschmähten Glühbirnenmarke vorwerfen, sie säßen eh
den
ganzen Tag im Dunkelnund hätten daher keine Ahnung von Glühbirnen

3 die darauf
hinweisen, dass sieBeleuchter sind und daher genau
wüssten, wovon sie reden.


4 die betonen,wer lesen könne sei klar im Vorteil

2 die wie immer auf die
Suchfunktionverweisen

6 die sich über den schlechten Kundenservice in
Baumärktenbeschweren

2 die behaupten, ihr Baumarktpersonal sei nett und in
Amerika seies
auch nicht besser

11 die darauf hinweisen, dass es jaauch
Fachgeschäfte gibt und man
nur das bekäme, wofür man auch bezahlt.

1 Klugscheißer der darauf hinweist, dass Glühbirnen mittlerweile abgeschafft sind und auf die Vorteile von LED-Lampen hinweist 

4die
sich in einer Diskussion über die Hitzefestigkeit von
Lampenschirmenverzetteln


13 die darauf hinweisen, das sei nun wirklich OT und man möge doch
bitte einen
neuen Thread dafür aufmachen

3 die diese Aufforderung völligignorieren


19 die verschiedene Internetadressen posten, wo man geeignete
Glühbirnen
anschauen kann

7 die darauf hinweisen, dass die URLs teilweiseinkorrekt sind
und die
korrigierten Adressen posten

3 die das gleicheschreiben wie ihre
Vorposter, mit dem dazueditierten
Satz
"Oh, du warstschneller "

2 die
in wüste Beschimpfungen ausbrechen, weil sie das vorherige
Posting als Angriff
missverstanden haben

22 die die längsten Postingskomplett zitieren, mit dem
Zusatz "Volle
Zustimmung!"

7 deren Postingsnur aus obszönen Smileys
bestehen

9 die sich unter Trollnicks einloggen undüber die Kommentare ihrer

erklärten Lieblingsforumsfeinde hermachen um die Gunstder Stunde zu
nutzen, sie
zu diskreditieren.

4 Freunde und Sympathisantender angegriffenen Mitglieder,
die die
Trolle als feiges Pack bezeichnen das nichtden Mut hat, sich zu
erkennen
zu geben und Vermutungen darüber äußern, wer dasjetzt
geschrieben haben könnte.


8 die innerhalb von 1 Stunde 50 Beiträgeposten. Alle vertreten zwar
die gleichen
Meinungen, reden aber die ganze Zeitaneinander vorbei
und antworten sehr klug,
obwohl sie sich die ganze Zeit zufragen
scheinen, wie das Gesagte jetzt eigentlich
gemeint ist.

7 die nurdurch die große Zahl der Postings auf die Diskussion

aufmerksam geworden sind undvon der Beitragsfolge gerade mal die
letzten zwei
Kommentare gelesen haben, umsich jetzt richtig ins Zeug
zu legen, weil sie sich
unbedingt an einer hitzigenDebatte beteiligen
wollen.

9 die den 7
Vorherigen erklären dass das allesentweder schon gesagt
oder hinreichend widerlegt
wurde

einer, der einüberbreites Bild seiner Glühbirne einstellt, so dass

man von nun an horizontalscrollen muss, um die Texte zu lesen

3 die fragen,
wie man denn Bildereinstellen kann

5 die auf die FAQ hinweisen und darum
bitten, beim Thema zubleiben

2 Newbies, die die Löschung Ihres Accounts
verlangen, weil dies ein
blödes Forum sei

8 die die frustrierten Newbies
umstimmen wollen

2 die das Gebaren hier eines Kindergartens als würdig befinden
weil
hierüberhaupt niemand Plan davon zu haben scheint, worum es denn
eigentlich
geht

7 die beschließen, aus der Diskussion auszusteigen, da das "Niveau

jetzt zuniedrig" sei

3 die hämisch darauf hinweisen, dass den 7 das Niveau
immer dannzu
niedrig wird, wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen

und 1 User,
der denThread nach 6 Monaten wieder ausgräbt, damit alles
von vorne losgeht.......

Grüße Tears


----------



## b1sh0p (5. Oktober 2010)

Du hast den einen Klugscheißer vergessen, der sagt, dass Glühbirnen mittlerweile abgeschafft sind und auf die Vorteile von LED-Lampen hinweist


----------



## LordTears (5. Oktober 2010)

Hinzugefügt ^^


----------



## b1sh0p (5. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich der Klugscheißer sein, der die Diskussion lostritt


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Oktober 2010)

Außerdem gibt es mindestens einen, der behauptet, dass er Glühbirnen schon seit der Closed Beta benutzt.

Zwei fangen einen Flamewar an, in dem es darum geht, dass WoW besser ist als Glühbirnen.

Drei User geben den Mods die Schuld daran, dass ihnen im vergangenen Jahr diverse Glühbirnen verreckt sind.

Weil es ein Foto einer Glühbirne gibt, reportet ein User den Thread, der das auf dem Bild für einen Nippel hält.

Ein User beschwert sich, dass Glühbirnen viel zu casual sind und die ganzen Kacknoobs nicht mit Fackeln klarkommen.

7 User geben Glühbirnen die Schuld an globaler Erwärmung.

3 dieser User sind sogar sicher, dass Vampire und die Illuminati mit drinstecken.

8 User behaupten, dass 9/11 nur passierte, weil die Piloten durch in den Twin Towers unsachgemäß installierte Glühbirnen geblendet wurden.

3 User haben mit Gleitcreme, Erdnussbutter, Zwerghamstern und Glühbirnen schmutzige Experimente gemacht.

1 User labert irgendwas über Äpfel, weil er den Threadtitel nicht richtig gelesen hat.

4 User posten in ihrer Signatur etwas von wassergekühlten Glühbirnen für 3000 Euro und protzen damit, dass sie Glühbirnen grundsätzlich nur selber bauen.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Oktober 2010)

UND

1 Admin, der sämtliche Posts gelesen hat, 376 Verwarnungen/Bans ausspricht, den anderen 14 Usern zustimmt und das Topic schließt!

376 ist ÜBRIGENS die Zahl aller User nach den ersten 14 Leuten mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> 3 dieser User sind sogar sicher, dass Vampire und die Illuminati mit drinstecken.



Und wenn du die schon erwähnst, musst du auch die 5 erwähnen, die verlangen, dass sich Aiman Abdallah mit seinem "Galileo Mystery"-Team darum kümmert


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ein User beschwert sich, dass Glühbirnen viel zu casual sind und die ganzen Kacknoobs nicht mit Fackeln klarkommen.
> 
> 7 User geben Glühbirnen die Schuld an globaler Erwärmung.
> 
> ...



Welcher Mod wuerde sonst soetwas Posten <3

Genial


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Oktober 2010)

Und ihr habt alle die Nazis vergessen : /


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Oktober 2010)

[font="Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]_
_Irgendwie lieb ich den ^_^

Kevin ist bei den Eltern seiner Freundin zum Essen eingeladen. Es gibt Bohneneintopf. Nach dem zweiten Teller bekommt er plötzlich Blähungen. Leise lässt er einen fahren. Die Mutter ruft laut: "Hasso!" und schüttelt mißbilligend den Kopf. Kevin ist erleichtert - sie glaubt also, dass der Hund unter dem Tisch dran Schuld ist. Er läßt deshalb gleich noch einen Furz, diesmal etwas lauter. Wieder ruft die Mutter: "Hasso!" Jetzt läßt Kevin völlig entspannt richtig einen ab. Die Mutter ruft, total entsetzt: "Hasso! Komm endlich unter dem Tisch vor - sonst scheisst dir dieser Typ noch auf den Kopf."






[font="arial, sans-serif"][font="arial, sans-serif"]Abends beim Schüsseltreiben nach einer herrlichen Jagd. Alle sind ausgelassen und feiern fröhlich als auf einmal ein Handy klingelt.[/font]

[font="arial, sans-serif"]"Hallo Schatz! Ich bin gerade vor einer Boutique. Die haben einen Nerzmantel ausgestellt zu einem unglaublichen Preis! Was meinst du, soll ich ihn kaufen?"[/font]

[font="arial, sans-serif"]Der Mann überlegt kurz: "OK, kauf ihn ruhig!"[/font]

[font="arial, sans-serif"]"Oh, danke Liebster! Übrigens, auf dem Weg hierher habe ich bei der Mercedes Garage das neueste Coupé gesehen. Du weisst schon, Lederinterieur, metallisierter Lack, Full optional... Es kostet nur 120.000 Euro! Ich will ja nicht von deiner Güte profitieren, aber was meinst du dazu?"[/font]

[font="arial, sans-serif"]"Naja, wenn es so ist, kauf es!"[/font]

[font="arial, sans-serif"]"Oh, vielen Dank! Apropos, weisst du noch, als wir an der Côte d'Azur in den Ferien waren, das Haus auf dem Hügel mit Schwimmbad und Tennisplatz? Die verkaufen es jetzt für nur 500.000 Euro! Ein echtes Schnäppchen!"[/font]

[font="arial, sans-serif"]"Na gut, kauf auch das Haus!"[/font]

[font="arial, sans-serif"]"Liebster, du bist ja so ein Schatz! Das ist der schönste Tag meines Lebens! Ich liebe dich! Bis heute Abend!"[/font]

[font="arial, sans-serif"]"Bis heute Abend, Schatz!"[/font]

[font="arial, sans-serif"]Der Mann legt auf, schaut auf das Handy, lächelt vergnügt, hebt seine Hand, beginnt mit dem Handy rumzuwinken und schreit: "WEM GEHÖRT DIESES HANDY???"[/font]

[/font]

[/font]


----------



## dragon1 (6. Oktober 2010)

hahahaha genial


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2011)

Jaa ich weiß Nekromantie .. aber hab grad wat lustiges gelesen und bevor ich en neuen aufmache dachte ich mir i benutzt lieber den alten, vergessen dennoch super gut geeigneten Thread dafür 

Kürzlich bei einem Computer-Hersteller. Ein Kunde ruft beim technischen Dienst an, weil sein Rechner fehlerhaft ist.
Techniker: "Welches Problem tritt denn auf?"
Kunde: "Es kommt Rauch aus dem Netzteil meines Computers."
Techniker: "Dann, glaube ich, müssen wir gar nicht lange diskutieren. Sie brauchen ein neues Netzteil."
Kunde: "Nein, das glaube ich nicht."
Techniker: "Doch, doch. Da bin ich mir sicher."
Kunde: "Nein!! Ich muss nur die Startdateien neu konfigurieren."
Techniker: "Glauben Sie mir, das Netzteil ist kaputt und muss ersetzt werden."
Kunde: "Das kann nicht sein! Jemand hat mir gesagt, dass ich nur die Startdateien ändern muss, damit es wieder funktioniert. Und was ich von Ihnen möchte ist, dass Sie mir sagen, welches Kommando ich in die CONFIG.SYS einfügen muss!"

Zehn Minuten später hat sich der Kunde immer noch nicht überreden lassen und ist voll davon überzeugt, dass er Recht hat. Der Techniker ist frustriert und gibt auf!

Techniker: "Nun ja! Entschuldigen Sie bitte, aber normalerweise sagen wir unseren Kunden nicht, dass es einen undokumentierten DOS-Befehl gibt, mit dem Sie das Problem lösen können."
Kunde: "Aha, ich wusste es doch!"
Techniker: "Sie müssen nur das Kommando LOAD NOSMOKE.COM ans Ende Ihrer config.sys stellen. Geben Sie mir Bescheid, ob es funktioniert." Weitere zehn Minuten später.
Kunde: "Es funktioniert nicht. Das Netzteil raucht immer noch."
Techniker: "Na ja, welche Version von DOS verwenden Sie?"
Kunde: "MS-DOS 6.22!"
Techniker: "Das ist genau Ihr Problem. Diese Version von DOS besitzt noch kein NOSMOKE.COM. Sie müssen bei Microsoft anrufen und dort nach einem Upgrade fragen. Geben Sie mir dann bitte Bescheid."

Eine Stunde später.

Kunde: "Ich brauche ein neues Netzteil."
Techniker: "Wie kommen Sie plötzlich darauf?"
Kunde: "Naja, ich habe bei Microsoft angerufen und denen gesagt, was Sie mir gesagt haben. Daraufhin haben sie mich nach der Marke und anderen Details des Netzteils gefragt."
Techniker: "Und was haben sie dann gesagt?"
Kunde: "Sie haben mir gesagt, dass mein Netzteil nicht kompatibel zu NOSMOKE.COM ist..."


----------



## Perkone (4. Mai 2011)

Haha der is gut hehe


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Mai 2011)

Dann führe ich den Thread mal weiter. 

*Die Sintflut - Reloaded*



> Nach vielen Jahren sah Gott wieder einmal auf die Erde. Die Menschen waren verdorben und gewalttätig und er beschloss, sie zu vertilgen, genau so, wie er es vor langer langer Zeit schon einmal getan hatte.
> 
> Er sprach zu Noah: *"Noah, bau mir noch einmal eine Arche aus Zedernholz, so wie damals: 300 Ellen lang, 50 Ellen breit und 30 Ellen hoch.
> Ich will eine zweite Sintflut über die Erde bringen. Die Menschen haben nichts dazu gelernt. Du aber gehe mit deiner Frau, deinen Söhnen und deren Frauen in die Arche und nimm von allen Tiere zwei mit, je ein Männchen und ein Weibchen.
> ...


----------



## agamja (4. Mai 2011)

Ein Elefant tritt in einen Ameisenhaufen.
Die Ameisenkönigen stirbt,
das gesamte Ameisen Volk stürzt sich auf den Elefanten um den Mord zu rächen.
Der Elefant schüttelt sich einmal, alle fallen runter ... bis auf Erwin.

"Würg Ihn Erwin! Würg Ihn!"


----------



## Soladra (4. Mai 2011)

Warum gehen Ameisen nicht in die Kirche? Weilsie In-Sekten sind


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Warum gehen Ameisen nicht in die Kirche? Weilsie In-Sekten sind


Hehehe, der ist echt gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (5. Mai 2011)

Stehen zwei Lehrer auf Schulhof. Meint der eine, "Du weißte was gestern passiert ist? Da kam so ein Mädel, um die 16 Jahre auf mich mim Fahrrad zu, blieb kurz vor mir stehen, stieß das Fahrrad um, rieß sich die Hose vom Leib und rief "nimm was du willst!!!" Darauf der andere Lehrer: "Was haste genommen?" Darauf der andere wieder: "Das Fahrrad." "Hätte ich auch gemacht, die Hose hätte dir eh nicht gepasst," entgegnet der andere Lehrer wieder.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sind drei Hunde im Wartezimmer beim Tierarzt. Fragt der eine Hund den anderen, "und? warum bist du da?" "Naja," mein der Hund "ich hab mein Herrchen ins Beingebissen... nun werd ich Eingeschläfert..." "Oje...ich hab de ganze wohnung von mein Frauchen vollgemacht.... und da ich schon alt bin schläfern sie mich etz auch ein.." Die beiden Hunde schaun den dritten Hund an und fragen was mit ihm sei: "Naja," meint der dritte Hund "ich hab mein Frauchen geknallt.." "Und dafür wirste etz auch eingeschläfert?" Fragen die anderen Hunde "Nö, nur die Krallen werden gestutzt."

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Treffen sich Fritz und Tobi. Fritz fragt Tobi: "Na alles super?" "Eher nicht sagt Tobi." "Warum wasn los?" Will Fritz wissn. "Naja, letzte Woche wollten wir kartoffeln machn, also haben wir zur Oma gsagt "Hey oma, hol mal ein paar kartoffeln ausm Keller". Naja Oma ist die Treppe runtergefalln und hat sich das genick gebrochen." Fritz schaut Tobi erschrocken an... : "OMFG! was habt ihr dann gmacht???" "WAs wohl, entgegnet Tobi, "Spaghetti"


----------



## Soladra (5. Mai 2011)

Treffen sich 2 Päpste. 

Treffen sich 2 Parallelen

Wofür braucht man Stahlwolle? Na zum Kettenhemden stricken!


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Mai 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Treffen sich 2 Päpste.



Kam doch schon öfters vor.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2011)

Was brennt und springt über'n Rasen?



Spoiler



Ein Kaminchen!



Was ist weiß und springt im Wald umher?



Spoiler



Ein Jumpignon!



Was ist außen braun, innen grün und trägt ne Sonnenbrille?



Spoiler



Kiwi Wonder!



Bwahaha... Schenkelklopfer.


----------



## Apuh (5. Mai 2011)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Umfrage neulich in einer deutschen Stadt:[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]"Was halten Sie in Deutschland für das größere Problem: Unwissenheit oder Gleichgültigkeit?"
"Weiß ich nicht, ist mir aber auch egal!"[/font]


----------



## Klos1 (5. Mai 2011)

Bei der Frau eines Polizisten steht der Nachwuchs unmittelbar bevor. Es gibt Zwillinge. Am Abend ist es dann soweit. Die Entbindung steht bevor. Der Polizist ist natürlich dabei und versucht seiner Frau beizustehen.
Dann geht es los: "Pressen, pressen" ruft der Polizist. Es dauert nicht lange und es macht: "schwups!" Heraus schaut der Kopf eines Kindes, dass dem neugierig schauenden Polizisten direkt ins Gesicht blickt. Dann macht es wieder "schwups" und der Babykopf ist wieder weg. Wieder gänzlich im Mutterleib verschwunden sagt der Zwiling zum anderen: "Hey kacke, wir müssen hinten raus, vorne stehen die Bullen!"


----------



## ego1899 (6. Mai 2011)

Warum täuschen Frauen ihren Orgasmus vor?



Spoiler



Weil sie denken, dass es den Mann interessiert...


----------



## Tyro (6. Mai 2011)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Mathematiker und einem Ingenieur?

Der Ingenieur wacht nachts auf, sieht das sein Haus brennt, schnappt sich den Feuerlöscher und löscht das Feuer. Der Mathematiker wacht nachts auf, sieht das sein Haus brennt, sieht den Feuerlöscher, sagt "Problem ist lösbar!" und schläft weiter!


----------



## Fuhunter (6. Mai 2011)

Tyro schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Mathematiker und einem Ingenieur?
> 
> Der Ingenieur wacht nachts auf, sieht das sein Haus brennt, schnappt sich den Feuerlöscher und löscht das Feuer. Der Mathematiker wacht nachts auf, sieht das sein Haus brennt, sieht den Feuerlöscher, sagt "Problem ist lösbar!" und schläft weiter!



uhhhh, den muss ich unserm mathe lehrer schicken.


----------



## _Raziel_ (10. Mai 2011)

Er: "Liebling, was wünscht du dir zu Weihnachten?"
Sie: *Wenn ich ehrlich bin; Die Scheidung!"
Er: "Wenni ICH ehrlich bin; Soviel wollte ich nicht ausgeben."

Wem das zu hoch war...

Was ist weiss und stört beim Essen?


Spoiler



Eine Lawine



LG


----------



## H2OTest (30. Mai 2011)

Whats the diffrence between american beer and having sex on a boat?



Spoiler



There is no diffrence, is both f*cking close to water


----------



## dedennis (30. Mai 2011)

Warum heißt Windows 7 eigentlich Windows 7? 



Ganz einfach, die Microsoft-Programmierer zählen die Windows-Versionen durch: 1. Versuch, 2. Versuch, 3. Versuch...


----------



## Doofkatze (30. November 2011)

Wiedergeburt eingeleitet, bitte nehmen sie eine embryonale Stellung ein...

und schon ist das Thema wieder da.

Frage: Darf ein Schlosser in der Adventszeit mehr als ein Türchen pro Tag aufmachen?


----------



## Noxiel (30. November 2011)

Treffen sich zwei Rosinen zur Weihnachtszeit, eine hat einen Helm auf. Da fragt die ohne Helm: "Sag mal, was ist denn mit dir los?". Da seufzt die andere Rosine und sagt: "Ach, weißt du. Ich muß jetzt in den Stollen."


----------



## Doofkatze (30. November 2011)

Ein Männerforum: 
---------------- 
AngryAchim: Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Digitalkamera, das Objektiv fährt nicht mehr heraus. Weiß einer Rat? 
FrankXXL: Um welche Kamera handelt es sich denn? 
Angry Achim: Eine Dyxus 3000 mit 14 MP. 
FrankXXL: Das Model kenn ich! Mein Schwager hatte da mal das selbe Problem, du musst einfach nur den Akkuschacht öffnen und dann mit einem Feinmechaniker-Schrauber leicht gegen die kleine Platte unterhalb des runden Metall-Mechanismusses drücken. Das sollte helfen. 
AngryAchim: Super, danke!!! Hat funktioniert! 

Ein Frauenforum: 
---------------- 
SuesseSusi: Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Digitalkamera, das Objektiv fährt nicht mehr heraus. Weiß einer Rat? 
Marianne65: Ich kenne mich zwar nicht so gut aus, aber was ist es denn für eine Kamera? 
SuesseSusi: Ich weiß nicht, sie ist silbern. Ich denke ich werde sie zurück bringen. 
Marianne65: Ist sicherlich besser so. Silberne Kameras sind immer sehr anfällig glaube ich. Sag mal der kleine Hund auf deinem Avatar ist soooooo niedlich! Ist das deiner? 

Ein zufälliges All-in-one-Forum: 
-------------------------------- 
Sebi: Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Digitalkamera, das Objektiv fährt nicht mehr heraus. Weiß einer Rat? 
Sebi: Ah habe es rausgefunden. Thread kann geclosed werden! 
FussballFan: @ Sebi Habe das selbe Problem, wie hast du es gelöst? 
FussballFan: Antwort wäre nice! 
FussballFan: Hallo???? 

Ein Zockerforum: 
---------------- 
Captain1337: Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Digitalkamera, das Objektiv fährt nicht mehr heraus. Weiß einer Rat? 
Fragg0r: Forensuche benutzt? 
Captain1337: Jap, aber ohne Erfolg. 
Fragg0r: Google ist dein Freund! 
Captain1337: Google hat leider auch nichts ausgespuckt. 
Fragg0r: Du bist sicherlich nur ein dummes, fettes Kellerkind. Zu blöd im Internet ne Antwort auf ne Frage zu finden! LOL 
Captain1337: Das versuch ich ja gerade hier in diesem Forum! 
Fragg0r: DANN BENUTZ DIE FORENSUCHE!!! 

Ein Warezforum: 
---------------- 
p2pgod: Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Digitalkamera, das Objektiv fährt nicht mehr heraus. Weiß einer Rat? 
ScRiPtIx92: KEINE FRAGEN IM ÖFFENTLICHEN FORUM!!!!!!! BAN PLZ!!!!!!! 

Lachschon-Forum: 
---------------- 
lachsfilet: Hallo! Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Digitalkamera, das Objektiv fährt nicht mehr heraus. Weiß einer Rat? 
keulenkrebs: Rat der Weisen? 
SiegbertSchnoesel: Weisen der Rat? 
Omnibusen: Reisen wer Dat? 
ChaosCommander: PENSI! GNIHIHI! 
wALTerderanwALT: Schick Sie Marisu! Bekommst sie Montag repariert zurück!


----------



## ZarDocKs (1. Dezember 2011)

Schubst n Mann seine Frau die Klippe runter.
Zufällig bemerkt dies an anderer Mann, rennt zu dem 1. und schnauzt ihn an:
"Na hör mal, du kannst doch nicht einfach eine Frau die Klippe runterschubsen!"
Sagt der Andere: "Wieso? Ich kann doch meinen Drachen steigen lassen wo ich will."


----------



## Magogan (2. Dezember 2011)

> "Greifswald, DDR: 7. Dezember 1975 &#8211; Als ein Elektriker im Kernkraftwerk Greifswald einem Lehrling zeigen wollte, wie man elektrische Schaltkreise überbrückt, löste er auf der Primärseite des Block-Trafos des Blocks 1 einen Kurzschluss aus. Durch den entstehenden Lichtbogen brach ein Kabelbrand aus. Das Feuer im Hauptkabelkanal zerstörte die Stromversorgung und die Steuerleitungen von 5 Hauptkühlmittelpumpen (6 sind für einen Block in Betrieb). Eine Kernschmelze hätte drohen können, da Reaktor 1 nicht mehr richtig gekühlt werden konnte. Das Feuer konnte jedoch durch die Betriebsfeuerwehr schnell unter Kontrolle gebracht und die Stromversorgung der Pumpen provisorisch wieder hergestellt werden. Der Fall wurde erst nach der Wende 1989 im Fernsehen publik gemacht. Sowjetische Stellen informierten bereits wenige Stunden nach dem Zwischenfall die IAEO, die diesen später in INES 3 (Vorläufer zu einem Unfall, hier einem &#8222;Station-Blackout"-Schmelzszenario) einstufte." (Wikipedia)


Ok, kein Witz direkt, aber wirklich so passiert ... unsere Kernkraftwerke sind vollkommen sicher!!!!!  (Ok, wenn man das bei extra 3 hört, ist es lustiger, aber was solls ...)


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. Dezember 2011)

Wie fängt ein Mathematiker einen Löwen?

Er baut einen Zaun um sich herum und definiert das eingezäunte Gebiet als aussen!


----------



## rawbin (20. Dezember 2011)

Was macht ein Clown im Büro?

Faxen!


AHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. Dezember 2011)

Ein kleiner Hase rennt durch den Urwald, als er plötzlich eine Giraffe sieht, die sich einen Joint dreht. Der Hase hält an und sagt zur Giraffe: "Giraffe, mein Freund, rauch nicht diesen Joint, komme lieber mit mir laufen, das ist gut für die Form." Die Giraffe überlegt eine Minute und entscheidet, den Joint wegzuwerfen und dem Hasen zu folgen.

Als sie so zusammen laufen, bemerken sie einen Elefanten, der gerade im Begriff ist, sich eine Line Kokain reinzuziehen.
Der Hase nähert sich ihm und sagt: "Mein lieber Freund Elefant, hör doch auf das Kokain zu sniffen, komm lieber mit uns joggen, das ist besser für die Gesundheit." Der Elefant überlegt nicht lange und wirft seinen Spiegel und das Röhrchen weg und schließt sich den beiden an.

Unterwegs treffen die drei Tiere einen Löwen, der sich darauf vorbereitet Heroin zu spritzen. Darauf der Hase: "Löwe, mein Freund, spritz dich nicht mehr. Komm doch lieber mit uns mit in den Urwald ein bisschen joggen, das ist gesünder und man behält die Form." Daraufhin nähert sich der Löwe dem Hasen und gibt ihm solch eine Ohrfeige, dass dieser sich halb benommen einige Meter weiter wieder findet.

Die zwei anderen Tiere sind ob dieser Tat des Löwen entrüstet und lehnen sich gegen den Löwen auf. "Wieso hast Du das getan? Der Hase versucht doch nur uns zu helfen!" Daraufhin antwortet der Löwe: "Dieser Spinner zwingt mich jedes Mal wie ein Wilder durch den Urwald zu rennen, wenn er Speed geschluckt hat!"


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Januar 2012)

Der Unterschied zwischen Frauen und Männer!
Eine Frau kommt nach einem One-Night-Stand nach Hause zu ihrem Mann und behauptet sie hätte die letzte Nacht bei ihrer besten Freundin geschlafen! Daraufhin ruft der Mann bei den 10 besten Freundinnen an, aber keine bestätigte ihm, dass seine Frau bei ihr gewesen ist!
Ein Mann kommt nach einem One-Night-Stand nach Hause zu seiner Frau und behauptet er hätte die letzte Nacht bei seinem besten Freund geschlafen! Daraufhin ruft die Frau bei den 10 besten Freunden an und siehe da! 6 bestätigten, dass er die Nacht bei ihnen verbracht hat und 4 bestätigten sogar dass er immer noch da ist!

Heute war ich beim Bäcker: Ich war 5 Min. im Laden, als ich rauskomme, steht da ne Politesse und schreibt nen Strafzettel! Ich zu ihr: "Ich war nur 5 Min. beim Bäcker!" Sie ignoriert mich und füllt das Ticket aus. Sie meinte kühl: "Sie dürfen hier nicht parken. Außerdem rate ich ihnen, sich zu beruhigen, sonst wirds noch teurer!" So langsam ging die mir richtig auf die Nerven, also nannte ich sie ne blöde Schlampe und sagte ihr, wo sie sich ihr scheiß Knöllchen hinstecken könne. Da wurd die auf einmal total stinkig und faselte was von Anzeige und nem Nachspiel für mich. Da ist mir dann der Kragen geplatzt und ich meinte, sie wär die Nutte des Ordnungsamtes und wenn sie sich einen anderen Platz an der Straße suchen würde, könnte sie mehr verdienen. Da ist sie blass geworden, hat das Ticket hintern Scheibenwischer geklemmt und nochwas von Anzeige wegen Beleidigung gesagt und dann ist sie abgezogen. War mir aber auch egal,denn ich war ja zu Fuß da...!

Gagarin, der erste Mensch im Weltraum, wird nach seiner Rückkehr von Chruschtschow eingeladen. Man unterhält sich über dies und das; zuletzt schickt Chruschtschow die KGB-Agenten raus, vergewissert sich, dass die Vorhänge geschlossen und die Mikrofone abgeschaltet sind, und fragt dann: "Und Brüderchen, hast du da oben Gott gesehen?" - "Ja, das habe ich." - "Oh, das dachte ich mir. Aber hier hast du 10.000 Dollar, und kein Mensch erfährt davon!"
 Gagarin bekommt auch eine Privataudienz beim Papst. Am Ende schickt der Papst die Kardinäle raus und fragt: "Mein Sohn, hast du dort oben Gott gesehen?" - "Nein, das habe ich nicht." - "Oh, das dachte ich mir. Aber hier hast du 10.000 Dollar, und kein Mensch erfährt davon!"
 Gagarin wird von Präsident Kennedy eingeladen. Kennedy schickt niemanden raus, sondern fragt zwischendurch: "By the way, Junge, hast du da oben Gott gesehen?" - "Ja, das habe ich." - "Ah, interessant. Aber es ist mir letztlich egal: ich habe ebenso viele Theisten wie Atheisten unter meinen Wählern." - "Nun," meint Gagarin, "sie ist schwarz."


----------



## MasterXoX (3. Januar 2012)

Was macht der Maurer wenn er feiern geht?


Spoiler



Aufn Putz hauen


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (9. Januar 2012)

Was kann ein Geselle was ein Schalker nicht kann?



Spoiler



Meister werden



MFG


----------

